# 2006 DA



## Zvezdas

Lots of changes this year, some teams strengthened their squads and some significantly declined in terms of team quality. Different size of field, 11v11, more physical and more demanding overall...What's your experience so far?


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

I think it will be a good competitive year for the LA and SD division because the best 18 kids are now consolidated into the top team.  The U12 season had the A/B team vs two evenly matched teams from some of the better squads.   Most of the scores from last weekend were relatively close so that’s a plus.


----------



## focomoso

Tables so far...:

U-13 LA:
Pateadores.... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  8   GA:  4   GD:   4   Pts: 6
LA United..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts: 4
LAFC.......... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts: 3
LA Premier.... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  8   GA:  6   GD:   2   Pts: 3
Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  8   GA:  7   GD:   1   Pts: 3
TFA........... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts: 3
Legends....... MP: 1   W: 0   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  2   GA:  2   GD:   0   Pts: 1
Real So Cal... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts: 1
Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  1   GA:  4   GD:  -3   Pts: 1
Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA: 12   GD: -11   Pts: 0

U-13 SD:
San Diego... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  9   GA:  2   GD:   7   Pts: 6
OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  9   GA:  6   GD:   3   Pts: 4
SD Surf..... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts: 3
Strikers.... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  4   GA:  1   GD:   3   Pts: 3
Galaxy SD... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  8   GA:  7   GD:   1   Pts: 3
Murrieta.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  7   GD:  -3   Pts: 1
Arsenal..... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  1   GA:  7   GD:  -6   Pts: 1
Nomads...... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  3   GA: 10   GD:  -7   Pts: 1
Chula Vista. MP: 1   W: 0   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  1   GA:  2   GD:  -1   Pts: 0
Albion...... MP: 1   W: 0   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  1   GA:  4   GD:  -3   Pts: 0


----------



## Zvezdas

LA Premier much stronger team, LAFC super strong, Pats biggest suprise watched them in preseason they play very good and they might end in front of Galaxy.


----------



## focomoso

Week 3:



		Code:
	

LA U-13
Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 10   GA:  4   GD:   6   Pts:  9
LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 10   GA:  1   GD:   9   Pts:  6
TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  8   GA:  4   GD:   4   Pts:  6
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  7   GD:  -2   Pts:  4
LA Premier.... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  8   GA:  6   GD:   2   Pts:  3
Galaxy........ MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  9   GA: 11   GD:  -2   Pts:  3
Golden State.. MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 12   GD:  -6   Pts:  3
Legends....... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  4   GD:  -2   Pts:  1
Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  1   GA:  4   GD:  -3   Pts:  1
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  8   GD:  -6   Pts:  1

SD U-13
San Diego... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 13   GA:  2   GD:  11   Pts:  9
Strikers.... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  3   GD:   9   Pts:  6
SD Surf..... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  9   GA:  2   GD:   7   Pts:  6
Galaxy SD... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 11   GA:  8   GD:   3   Pts:  6
OC Surf..... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 10   GA:  7   GD:   3   Pts:  5
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  5   GD:  -3   Pts:  1
Murrieta.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 10   GD:  -4   Pts:  1
Nomads...... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  3   GA: 14   GD: -11   Pts:  1
Arsenal..... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  3   GA: 15   GD: -12   Pts:  1
Chula Vista. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  5   GD:  -3   Pts:  0


----------



## Pij

@focomoso  Would you mind posting results / standings as of last week before this weekend's games start coming in?  Thanks so much.


----------



## focomoso

Pij said:


> @focomoso  Would you mind posting results / standings as of last week before this weekend's games start coming in?  Thanks so much.


Sure. These are the results as of yesterday...:



		Code:
	

U-13 LA:
LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 13   GA:  1   GD:  12   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
Pateadores.... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  5   GD:   7   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 10   GA:  4   GD:   6   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 10   GA:  7   GD:   3   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Galaxy........ MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 11   GA: 12   GD:  -1   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
LA United..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  6   GA:  9   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Golden State.. MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  6   GA: 14   GD:  -8   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Legends....... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  3   GA:  6   GD:  -3   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33
Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  1   GA:  7   GD:  -6   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33
Real So Cal... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 10   GD:  -7   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25

U-13 San Diego:
San Diego... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 16   GA:  3   GD:  13   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
Strikers.... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 15   GA:  3   GD:  12   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
SD Surf..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 11   GA:  2   GD:   9   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
Galaxy SD... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 13   GA:  9   GD:   4   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
Albion...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  6   GA:  7   GD:  -1   Pts:  4  Ppg: 1.33
OC Surf..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 10   GA:  9   GD:   1   Pts:  5  Ppg: 1.25
Murrieta.... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 13   GD:  -6   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
Arsenal..... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  4   GA: 17   GD: -13   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
Nomads...... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
Chula Vista. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  4   GA:  9   GD:  -5   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## focomoso

Week 5:



		Code:
	

U-13 LA:
Pateadores.... MP: 5   W: 5   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 16   GA:  7   GD:   9   Pts: 15  Ppg:    3
LAFC.......... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 15   GA:  2   GD:  13   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
TFA........... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 18   GA:  5   GD:  13   Pts: 12  Ppg:  2.4
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 10   GA:  7   GD:   3   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Galaxy........ MP: 5   W: 3   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 14   GA: 12   GD:   2   Pts:  9  Ppg:  1.8
LA United..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  6   GA:  9   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Golden State.. MP: 5   W: 1   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  6   GA: 17   GD: -11   Pts:  3  Ppg:  0.6
Santa Barbara. MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 11   GD:  -8   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
Legends....... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  4   GA: 14   GD: -10   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
Real So Cal... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 12   GD:  -8   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2

U-13 San Diego:
Strikers.... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 19   GA:  3   GD:  16   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
San Diego... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  7   GD:   9   Pts: 12  Ppg:  2.4
Galaxy SD... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  9   GD:   7   Pts: 12  Ppg:  2.4
SD Surf..... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 11   GA:  5   GD:   6   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
OC Surf..... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 3   L: 1   GF: 11   GA: 10   GD:   1   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Albion...... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 10   GD:  -4   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Murrieta.... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 10   GA: 13   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Chula Vista. MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 11   GD:  -4   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Arsenal..... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 2   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 18   GD: -13   Pts:  2  Ppg:  0.4
Nomads...... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  5   GA: 20   GD: -15   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2


----------



## focomoso

Week 6:



		Code:
	

U-13 LA:
LAFC.......... MP: 5   W: 5   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 17   GA:  2   GD:  15   Pts: 15  Ppg:    3
Pateadores.... MP: 5   W: 5   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 16   GA:  7   GD:   9   Pts: 15  Ppg:    3
TFA........... MP: 6   W: 5   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 27   GA:  5   GD:  22   Pts: 15  Ppg:  2.5
LA Premier.... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA: 11   GD:   5   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
Galaxy........ MP: 6   W: 3   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 18   GA: 18   GD:   0   Pts:  9  Ppg:  1.5
LA United..... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  6   GA: 11   GD:  -5   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Legends....... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  6   GA: 15   GD:  -9   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Golden State.. MP: 6   W: 1   D: 0   L: 5   GF:  7   GA: 19   GD: -12   Pts:  3  Ppg:  0.5
Real So Cal... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 12   GD:  -8   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2
Santa Barbara. MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  3   GA: 20   GD: -17   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2

U-13 San Diego:
Strikers.... MP: 5   W: 5   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 24   GA:  3   GD:  21   Pts: 15  Ppg:    3
San Diego... MP: 6   W: 5   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 19   GA:  8   GD:  11   Pts: 15  Ppg:  2.5
SD Surf..... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 11   GA:  5   GD:   6   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
Galaxy SD... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 16   GA: 14   GD:   2   Pts: 12  Ppg:    2
OC Surf..... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 3   L: 1   GF: 11   GA: 10   GD:   1   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Chula Vista. MP: 5   W: 2   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 10   GA: 12   GD:  -2   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Murrieta.... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 10   GA: 13   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Albion...... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 13   GD:  -6   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Arsenal..... MP: 6   W: 0   D: 2   L: 4   GF:  6   GA: 21   GD: -15   Pts:  2  Ppg: 0.33
Nomads...... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  5   GA: 20   GD: -15   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2


----------



## Not A Player

Santa Barbara has had a seriously tough schedule.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Did any one see the TFA vs LAFC game ? I called a parent from LAFC and they said lost 3-2 and said that it was a great game that saw TFA give up and early goal but stormed back to score 3 until the last min when LAFC scored in stoppage time. That TFA was in control for parts of the match but that it was an exciting game with crazy fan support from both teams. Interesting to see how TFA has continued to be the best team of the age group and many would of thought that this year would've been the year TFA would start slipping . Wonder how TFA LAFC will do in the showcase


----------



## jsantmon1

TFA vs. LAFC was a great match but TFA looked like the better team throughout most of the game. It was a great measuring stick for both teams, especially with the upcoming Academy Showcase this weekend. LAFC is the #1 team in the nation but TFA looked like the better team on this day. Can't wait till the next time they face each other, should be a great game.


----------



## LASTMAN14

I am impressed with what LAFC has done in the last year from their structure and coaching. Its always fun to watch a TFA team play.


----------



## lvnsocr

@Focomosa - Can you please update the standings it has been a few weeks?


----------



## focomoso

Sure.

Week 8



		Code:
	

U-13 LA:
TFA........... MP: 8   W: 7   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 37   GA:  8   GD:  29   Pts: 21  Ppg: 2.63
LAFC.......... MP: 7   W: 6   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 21   GA:  6   GD:  15   Pts: 18  Ppg: 2.57
Pateadores.... MP: 7   W: 6   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 18   GA:  9   GD:   9   Pts: 18  Ppg: 2.57
LA Premier.... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 23   GA: 12   GD:  11   Pts: 12  Ppg:    2
Galaxy........ MP: 8   W: 5   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 28   GA: 19   GD:   9   Pts: 15  Ppg: 1.88
Legends....... MP: 7   W: 2   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  8   GA: 23   GD: -15   Pts:  7  Ppg:    1
Golden State.. MP: 8   W: 2   D: 1   L: 5   GF: 11   GA: 21   GD: -10   Pts:  7  Ppg: 0.88
LA United..... MP: 7   W: 1   D: 1   L: 5   GF:  7   GA: 18   GD: -11   Pts:  4  Ppg: 0.57
Santa Barbara. MP: 7   W: 0   D: 2   L: 5   GF:  5   GA: 27   GD: -22   Pts:  2  Ppg: 0.29
Real So Cal... MP: 7   W: 0   D: 1   L: 6   GF:  6   GA: 21   GD: -15   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.14

U-13 San Diego:
Strikers.... MP: 7   W: 7   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 31   GA:  7   GD:  24   Pts: 21  Ppg:    3
SD Surf..... MP: 7   W: 6   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 26   GA:  7   GD:  19   Pts: 18  Ppg: 2.57
San Diego... MP: 8   W: 5   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 22   GA: 13   GD:   9   Pts: 15  Ppg: 1.88
Galaxy SD... MP: 8   W: 5   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 20   GA: 19   GD:   1   Pts: 15  Ppg: 1.88
Chula Vista. MP: 7   W: 3   D: 0   L: 4   GF: 12   GA: 17   GD:  -5   Pts:  9  Ppg: 1.29
Albion...... MP: 7   W: 2   D: 2   L: 3   GF:  9   GA: 14   GD:  -5   Pts:  8  Ppg: 1.14
Murrieta.... MP: 7   W: 2   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 16   GA: 18   GD:  -2   Pts:  7  Ppg:    1
OC Surf..... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 3   L: 4   GF: 15   GA: 22   GD:  -7   Pts:  6  Ppg: 0.75
Arsenal..... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 3   L: 4   GF: 10   GA: 24   GD: -14   Pts:  6  Ppg: 0.75
Nomads...... MP: 7   W: 0   D: 1   L: 6   GF:  6   GA: 26   GD: -20   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.14


----------



## jsantmon1

In the last 2 weeks TFA beat the #1 team in the nation (LAFC). Also the #3 team (Strikers) and #5 team (San Jose Earthquakes) in the nation during this weekend's Showcase. Great 2 weeks for TFA!

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer/club-soccer-team-rankings/men/u13/1/992


----------



## texanincali

jsantmon1 said:


> In the last 2 weeks TFA beat the #1 team in the nation (LAFC). Also the #3 team (Strikers) and #5 team (San Jose Earthquakes) in the nation during this weekend's Showcase. Great 2 weeks for TFA!
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer/club-soccer-team-rankings/men/u13/1/992


Agreed, been a great couple of weeks for TFA.  Great thing about these showcases is that it exposes overrated teams based on a limited schedule.  Strikers and San Jose had a tough weekend.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

texanincali said:


> Agreed, been a great couple of weeks for TFA.  Great thing about these showcases is that it exposes overrated teams based on a limited schedule.  Strikers and San Jose had a tough weekend.


San Jose had a tough weekend with a tie and 3 losses.  Strikers had a bad day after an injury and red card depleted half their defense.  I wouldn’t look at these rankings as gospel either.  They had TFA ranked 12th and they have been the team to beat for 3 yrs at this age group.  They should be number 1 in my opinion.  Didn’t see another team as complete.


----------



## megnation

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> San Jose had a tough weekend with a tie and 3 losses.  Strikers had a bad day after an injury and red card depleted half their defense.  I wouldn’t look at these rankings as gospel either.  They had TFA ranked 12th and they have been the team to beat for 3 yrs at this age group.  They should be number 1 in my opinion.  Didn’t see another team as complete.



Exactly we don't need TDS rankings when we have focomoso whipping out standings... . One thing I noticed at the showcase was how strong the teams are in SoCal. Great jobs boys.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

The most impressive team at the showcase was Total Futbol Academy . Beating LAFC on Sunday and to turn around and then beating two very good teams that where coming in as the top teams in there area such  San Jose Earthquakes and Strikers must tell everyone that TFA is still the best team. Gotta say and I hate to admit it but I was wrong. I thought this would be the year that TFA would drop down but instead they keep reloading and dominating their competition . Coach Willie continues to produce a great product on the field. Lets see how this weekend goes vs LA Galaxy. What do you think the score will be ? Is Galaxy in a world of trouble specially since word is Galaxy making some changes to their coaching staff.


----------



## 3leches

I know that LAFC won their games but the game i saw, the center backs just booted the ball down to the tall fast forward and a cross. I didn't much more than that but it could have been an off game.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

How does an MLS club lose that big to TFA . Unbelievable how does that even happen. Things are not good over at LA Galaxy. Congrats to TFA as they once again made a statement to remind people who the best team in the age group really is.


----------



## Legit_play

TFA vs LA Galaxy 11/10/18 broken down. The match started with both teams looking a bit tight then TFA started to string together some scoring chances but, no goals. A broken play on the TFA backline lead to a easy goal for LAG. Once again TFA conceded the opening goal but 5 minutes later in an 8 minute span, TFA stormed back with 3 unanswered goals before the half. 2nd half started with both squads making some line up changes which brought some energy but it was wasn't enough for LAG to start a comeback and you know what happens when sharks smell blood...4 more goals for TFA.  Final TFA 7-1 LAG.


----------



## Shottas

Galaxy has plenty of talent but lack of coaching. Not all professional players make good coaches.


----------



## focomoso

Shottas said:


> Galaxy has plenty of talent but lack of coaching. Not all professional players make good coaches.


I would say most professional players make bad coaches - especially for kids.


----------



## Legit_play

focomoso said:


> I would say most professional players make bad coaches - especially for kids.


I've been fortunate to have had an opportunity to ask a high profile athlete about this subject and they have said that most pro athletes who have been gifted with their abilities and transitioned to coaching kids have a difficult time understanding that kid athletes do not possess those same gifts which made their game so simple to them. Once they're able to recognize this, they become very formidable coaches, frustration starts to fade and then the development and teaching can begin, they're able to go back to basics and teach the game rather than bark out formations and scream unknown instructions which they had assumed the players all understood. It's a process and hopefully it will payoff down the line.


----------



## focomoso

Legit_play said:


> ...Once they're able to recognize this, they become very formidable coaches...


I'll just say _if_ they recognize this. Some do, some don't.


----------



## Legit_play

focomoso said:


> I'll just say _if_ they recognize this. Some do, some don't.


Yeah, most don't recognize it on their own. It will boil down to how they were enlightened/informed and how they'll react or if they reach out just to ask why it's not working.


----------



## 66 GTO

Does USSDA have National camps for u13s this year? 
Last year the 05s had a couple


----------



## 66 GTO

66 GTO said:


> Does USSDA have National camps for u13s this year?
> Last year the 05s had a couple


can you provide more than the rating @Kante


----------



## Kante

Sorry about that. Didn't mean to assign a rating. Multitasking... Fixed it.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

can anyone share an updated standings now that must teams will be off.


----------



## Kante

Here's standings as of 11/18.


----------



## Kante

Here's u13 predicts for this weekend. Home team is listed first. buena suerte!

*Los Angeles:*
Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 5
LA Premier 2 vs TFA 4
LAUFA 1 vs Pateadores 3
FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 4

*San Diego:*
Strikers 3 vs SDSC 1
Murrieta 4 vs Arsenal 2
Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 4
OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 2


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

can someone please confirm this rumor that I heard from a couple parents that TFA coach Willie is no longer coaching them. Heard that their 07 coach was coaching vs La Premier today and that he will be taking over. if so what happened? can anyone shed light on this? What will happen to this team?  For sure LAFC and LA Galaxy will try and get those players.


----------



## Kante

*Here's actuals vs predicts that have come in so far:
*
*Los Angeles:*
Predict: Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
*Actuals: Legends 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *(game card says that Santa Barbara SC was missing a couple of goal scorers. anyone have more color on this match?)

Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 5
*Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 3*

Predict: LA Premier 2 vs TFA 4
*Actuals: LA Premier 1 vs TFA 3 *(game card says that it got a little exciting at the end with one yellow card for each team, plus OC Surf's second goal, all in the last five minutes. anyone have more color on this game? Would have thought that Chula Vista would put at least one in the back of the net...)

*San Diego:*
Predict: Murrieta 4 vs Arsenal 2
*Actual: Murrieta 3 vs Arsenal 3*

Predict: OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 2
*Actual: OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 0 *(game card says that it got a little exciting at the end with one yellow card for each team, plus OC Surf's second goal, all in the last five minutes. anyone have more color on this game? Would have thought that Chula Vista would put at least one in the back of the net...)
*
Any news on other scores?
*


----------



## socrlvr

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> can someone please confirm this rumor that I heard from a couple parents that TFA coach Willie is no longer coaching them. Heard that their 07 coach was coaching vs La Premier today and that he will be taking over. if so what happened? can anyone shed light on this? What will happen to this team?  For sure LAFC and LA Galaxy will try and get those players.



Completely False- whatever you got your info is not reliable.


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Here's u13 predicts for this weekend. Home team is listed first. buena suerte!
> 
> *Los Angeles:*
> Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
> Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 5
> LA Premier 2 vs TFA 4
> LAUFA 1 vs Pateadores 3
> FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 4
> 
> *San Diego:*
> Strikers 3 vs SDSC 1
> Murrieta 4 vs Arsenal 2
> Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 4
> OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 2


Here predicts vs actuals. Home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
*Actuals: Legends 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 0*

Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 5
*Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs LA Galaxy 3*

Predict: LA Premier 2 vs TFA 4
*Actuals: LA Premier 1 vs TFA 3*

Predict: LAUFA 1 vs Pateadores 3
*Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs Pateadores 1*

*San Diego:*
Predict: Strikers 3 vs SDSC 1
*Actuals: Strikers 3 vs SDSC 2*

Predict: Murrieta 4 vs Arsenal 2
*Actuals: Murrieta 3 vs Arsenal 3*

Predict: OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 2
*Actuals: OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 0*

**Anyone have any news on how FC Golden State vs LAFC went?**


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend. Home team is listed first.

LAUFA 1 vs LA Premier 3
Pateadores 3 vs Real SoCal 1
LAFC 4 vs LA Galaxy 1


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of this last weekend:


----------



## Kante

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru this last weekend.


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for this weekend. Home team is listed first.
> 
> LAUFA 1 vs LA Premier 3
> Pateadores 3 vs Real SoCal 1
> LAFC 4 vs LA Galaxy 1



Here's actuals vs predicts:

Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LA Premier 3
*Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs LA Premier 3
*
Predict: LAFC 4 vs LA Galaxy 1
*Actuals: LAFC 7 vs LA Galaxy 1

Pateadores vs Real SoCal was postponed*


----------



## Kante

here's predict for this weekend. home team listed first.

*San Diego:*
Strikers 4 vs Chula Vista 1


----------



## Kante

here's predict vs actuals for this last weekend.

Predict: Strikers 4 vs Chula Vista 1
*Actuals: Strikers 9 vs Chula Vista 0*

*Note:*
Per the game report, it was a dominant performance by Strikers with four goals in the first half, and five goals in the second half. One of the Strikers' players - who is now averaging 1.25 goals per game - had four goals for the match, including two in the first ten minutes.


----------



## Kante

for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Pateadores 3 vs Legends 1
TFA 5 vs LAUFA 0
Real SoCal 1 vs LA Premier 5
Fc Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1

*San Diego:*
Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 2
Nomads 0 vs Strikers 7
San Diego SC 2 vs LAGSD 2
San Diego Surf 3 vs Albion 0


----------



## Kante

Here's actuals vs predicts form this weekend: home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: Pateadores 3 vs Legends 1 - _Actual: Pateadores 5 vs Legends 0_

Predict: TFA 5 vs LAUFA 0- _Actual: TFA 2 vs LAUFA 2 (*Note: TFA had a 2006 player at the 2005 West Regional US Soccer Camp, but still, good on LAUFA)_

Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LA Premier 5 - _Actual: Real SoCal 0 vs LA Premier 2_

Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 - _Actual: FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1_

*San Diego:*
Predict: Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 2 - _Actual: Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 3_
Predict: San Diego SC 2 vs LAGSD 2 - _Actual: San Diego SC 1 vs LAGSD 1_

Nomads vs Strikers was re-scheduled.
San Diego Surf vs Albion was rescheduled.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first.

Chula Vista 3 vs Nomads 1
FC Golden State 2 vs LA Galaxy 3
LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 4
Murrieta 2 vs Albion 1
Pateadores 2 vs LA Premier 2
SDSC 1 vs SD Surf 3
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 1
Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1
TFA 6 vs Legends 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs. actuals for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first. Most games went close to as expected with the big upset being FCG beating LAG 4-1. Does anyone have more color/comments/opinions about any of this weekend’s games?

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: FC Golden State 4 vs LA Galaxy 1*
_Per the game report, FCG got one early from their leading scorer and it looked like LAG just didn’t have solution for this player since he went for three goals for the day. Some days it's about the match-ups. Does anybody have more color/comments/opinions on this match?_

Predict: LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 8*
Predict: Pateadores 2 vs LA Premier 2. *Actuals: Pateadores 3 vs LA Premier 1. *
Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real SoCal 2*
Predict: TFA 6 vs Legends 1: *Actuals: TFA 5 vs Legends 0*

*San Diego:*
Predict: Chula Vista 3 vs Nomads 1. *Actuals: Chula Vista 4 vs Nomads 1*.
Predict: Murrieta 2 vs Albion 1. *Actuals: Murrieta 2 vs Albion 0*
Predict: SDSC 1 vs SD Surf 3. *Actuals: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 2*
Predict: Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1. *Actuals: Strikers 5 vs OC Surf 1*


----------



## 3leches

LAG had about 4 2007's playing up which made up the midfield and unfortunately physically they couldn't hold up against some larger more physical 2006's. There was a lot of mistakes but I give kudos to LAG for playing them up and not caring about the outcome.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> LAG had about 4 2007's playing up which made up the midfield and unfortunately physically they couldn't hold up against some larger more physical 2006's. There was a lot of mistakes but I give kudos to LAG for playing them up and not caring about the outcome.


Agreed. Many kudos to LAG for playing kids up. With some MLS teams complaining about the quality of local competition and threatening to leave DA, the MLS clubs can all easily create more competitive local matches by playing their kids up.

Good case of LAG putting development first.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3) Home team is listed first.

*LA*
FC Golden State 1 v. Pateadores 2 (match to watch - Pats are ranked #17 nationally by TopDrawer Dec '18)
LAFC 6 v. Santa Barbara SC 1 (LAFC is ranked #3 nationally by TopDrawer)
LA Premier 3 v. LAUFA 1
Real SoCal 0 v. TFA 6 (TFA is ranked #2 nationally by TopDrawer)

*SD*
Albion 1 v. OC Surf 1
Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 4
LAGSD 4 v. Nomads 1
SDSC 2 v. Murrieta 2


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru 1/31/19:


----------



## Kante

here's predicts v actuals for this last weekend. Sounds like a wet weekend everywhere made for interesting games w/ some uncharacteristic play.

*LA*
Predict: FC Golden State 1 v. Pateadores 2._* Actuals: FC Golden State 1 v. Pateadores 1. *_Per the game report, looks like FCG brought the intensity, with five cards and one red card at the 47th minute. But, FCG had a late goal to tie it up against #17 ranked Pats.

Predict: Real SoCal 0 v. TFA 6. _*Actuals: Real SoCal 1 v. TFA 7.*_  different day, same result as last time. per the game report, after Real SoCal held strong defensively in the first half (an improvement from last match-up vs TFA), TFA decided enough was enough with one player scoring five goals and another player scoring two. Six of the seven goals were scored in the 2nd half.

LAFC v. Santa Barbara SC was postponed
LA Premier v. LAUFA  was postponed

*SD*
Predict: Albion 1 v. OC Surf 1. _*Actuals: Albion 0 v. OC Surf 4. *_Per the game report, with Albion missing eight 2006 players, it was t0ugh day.

Predict: Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 4. _*Actuals: Arsenal 0 v. SD Surf 2. *_SD Surf was playing four players up in the u14 match, and didn't have the same quality as their last match-up vs Arsenal but still, a well-balanced win.

Predict: LAGSD 4 v. Nomads 1. *Actuals: LAGSD 3 v. Nomads 1. *Some improvement from last time on the part of the Nomads.

Predict: SDSC 2 v. Murrieta 2. _*Actuals: SDSC 1 v. Murrieta 3. *_Per the game report, despite missing three mids, Murrieta pulled out a solid win. A little surprised SDSC did not show stronger. May have been match-ups.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/9 & 2/10). home team is listed first.

*SD*
SD Surf 5 v. Chula Vista 1
Strikers 4 v. Murrieta 1
OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 2
Arsenal 2 v. LAGSD 3
Nomads v. Albion 2

*LA*
LAG 1 v. TFA 5
LA Premier 4 v. Santa Barbara SC 1
LAFC 5 v. Legends 1
LAUFA 1 v. Pats 3
Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 2


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

TFA  7 -1 over LAG  and from what im hearing from a couple TFA and LAG parents is that it could of been more . For an MLS academy to lose that big again its a joke .


----------



## 3leches

Let me add some insight and I would've agreed with you soccerjunkie at the beginning of the season. LAG played two 2007's up again and this coach does not allow them to play "long balls". This team is forced to play possession soccer even when pressured out of the back, the keeper does not punt the ball he plays to feet. So when you are playing a team like TFA or LAFC that high press it leads to goals because of simple mistakes.

TFA plays well but direct soccer, clearances by center backs , goalie punts almost every time, etc. So yes it looks bad but the LAG kids will benefit in the long run. It's easy to play long to the forward not so easy to play out the back under pressure to the mids to the forwards, etc. No one is winning championships at u13.


----------



## Advantage

TFA plays well but direct soccer, clearances by center backs , goalie punts almost every time, etc. So yes it looks bad but the LAG kids will benefit in the long run. It's easy to play long to the forward not so easy to play out the back under pressure to the mids to the forwards, etc. No one is winning championships at u13.[/QUOTE]
U14 Galaxy plays long ball 
Is not only TFA and LAFC who are beating on this team.....
Most DAs play 1 or 2 players up so thats not a surprise...


----------



## MostlyDisappointed

The switch into 11v11 is jarring if you're a club that takes the long view on player dev and tactics. The simple fact is that the kids who are physically mature at u13 just get around the pitch better, and that leaves you one of two choices: 1) go with it, use players who can create time and space by merit of speed and strength, and employ tactics that expand spaces not necessarily to play into but to outrun people into; or 2) stick to your guns, force the kids to play out of pressure against extreme pressure even when you're overmatched physically, and give more time to kids you think will be good adult players even if they're behind physically right now. 

Bottom line is that kids relying on speed and strength will find that they're not as good as they look right now. That's a long process, but it always ends in the same place.


----------



## 3leches

Advantage said:


> TFA plays well but direct soccer, clearances by center backs , goalie punts almost every time, etc. So yes it looks bad but the LAG kids will benefit in the long run. It's easy to play long to the forward not so easy to play out the back under pressure to the mids to the forwards, etc. No one is winning championships at u13.


U14 Galaxy plays long ball
Is not only TFA and LAFC who are beating on this team.....
Most DAs play 1 or 2 players up so thats not a surprise...[/QUOTE]


I agree that other teams are beating this team. U13 coach has different philosophy for this age group.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

@3leches  your insight might be clouded by the BS that LAG is feeding parents of an age group that is probably one of the worst in their academy. Your comment about them having 07s only goes to show that this team is bad. I believe the first time these two teams played the score was 6-1 and now after several weeks, several games and with enough time for Cien to prepare and make the necessary adjustments .......hmmmmmm.....  well you go and lose 7-1 this time around. Don't give us that TFA and LAFC high press ... that's just an excuse for the real reason why LAG is struggling .... its plain and simple they don't have talent . Thats why you now are seeing LAG coaches scouting Market training, State Cup, Tournaments etc. and just wait until the season is over when they cut half the team... where is your theory that in the long run LAG players will benefit for playing this style of soccer then? The answer is that these players  won't be around because they would have brought in 10 new ones in attempting to close the gap between TFA and them. Wouldn't surprise me if they try and bring over  TFA coach and the team to swing the balance of power between LAG and LAFC. They have done this in the past so why not go to that well again.....


----------



## Advantage

If they are playing kids up it could be one of 2 things 
They want to develop players
Or what they currently have is not working out for the them..
 Fact is They have lost 5 of their last 6 games 
Coach plays possession soccer and did last season 
But this wasn’t happening at all with the 05s last year!


----------



## Kante

Advantage said:


> If they are playing kids up it could be one of 2 things
> They want to develop players
> Or what they currently have is not working out for the them..
> Fact is They have lost 5 of their last 6 games
> Coach plays possession soccer and did last season
> But this wasn’t happening at all with the 05s last year!


Here's some data points. 

LAG 06 was improving since the beginning of the season on both sides of the ball up but peaked with their first match against LAUFA in late October, right before the showcase. 

After that, LAG 06 got worse on both sides of the ball, and, for example, a good benchmark is that they beat FCG 3-0 before the showcase, but the score was 1-4 when the two teams played again after the showcase. (FCG has been improving at a steady pace this season but, despite FCG's improvement, the score should have been closer than 1-4 )

There's 2-3 06 players also that look like they stopped playing for LAG after the LAUFA match/showcase. LAG has been playing 07s up  - usually 2-5 07 players per game - and it looks that practice mostly started after the LAUFA match/showcase as well.

On the LAG 05s last year to this year, LAG replaced 9-10 '05 players from 2017-18 with new recruits from other academies for the 05 u14 2018-19 season.


----------



## focomoso

3leches said:


> Let me add some insight and I would've agreed with you soccerjunkie at the beginning of the season. LAG played two 2007's up again and this coach does not allow them to play "long balls". This team is forced to play possession soccer even when pressured out of the back, the keeper does not punt the ball he plays to feet. So when you are playing a team like TFA or LAFC that high press it leads to goals because of simple mistakes.
> 
> TFA plays well but direct soccer, clearances by center backs , goalie punts almost every time, etc. So yes it looks bad but the LAG kids will benefit in the long run. It's easy to play long to the forward not so easy to play out the back under pressure to the mids to the forwards, etc. No one is winning championships at u13.


Is this a different LAG coach than last year? Because when we played them last year, I was surprised by how much kick ball they played, especially after they went down. I was expecting better soccer from an MLS academy.


----------



## 3leches

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> @3leches  your insight might be clouded by the BS that LAG is feeding parents of an age group that is probably one of the worst in their academy. Your comment about them having 07s only goes to show that this team is bad. I believe the first time these two teams played the score was 6-1 and now after several weeks, several games and with enough time for Cien to prepare and make the necessary adjustments .......hmmmmmm.....  well you go and lose 7-1 this time around. Don't give us that TFA and LAFC high press ... that's just an excuse for the real reason why LAG is struggling .... its plain and simple they don't have talent . Thats why you now are seeing LAG coaches scouting Market training, State Cup, Tournaments etc. and just wait until the season is over when they cut half the team... where is your theory that in the long run LAG players will benefit for playing this style of soccer then? The answer is that these players  won't be around because they would have brought in 10 new ones in attempting to close the gap between TFA and them. Wouldn't surprise me if they try and bring over  TFA coach and the team to swing the balance of power between LAG and LAFC. They have done this in the past so why not go to that well again.....




You are right and maybe they will replaced half the team, wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/9 & 2/10). home team is listed first.
> 
> *SD*
> SD Surf 5 v. Chula Vista 1
> Strikers 4 v. Murrieta 1
> OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 2
> Arsenal 2 v. LAGSD 3
> Nomads v. Albion 2
> 
> *LA*
> LAG 1 v. TFA 5
> LA Premier 4 v. Santa Barbara SC 1
> LAFC 5 v. Legends 1
> LAUFA 1 v. Pats 3
> Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 2


Here's actuals vs predicts this week. Two questions to folks: 1) Does anyone have the score for the Albion v Nomads game? 2) Was weather a factor for any of the games over the weekend? Two weeks back, the weather generated some funky scores/results. It looks like this wasn't the case this weekend but wanted to check.

*SD*
Predict: Strikers 4 v. Murrieta 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 2 v. Murrieta 1.*_ Per the game report, looks like Strikers were missing their second leading scorer, but, still, similar type of result as their last match vs Murrieta. Looks like Murrieta may match up well w/ the Strikers but then they fade a bit in the 2nd half (a good first 11 but not many quality subs?)

Predict: OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 0 v. SDSC 0.*_ Not a lot in the game report when there's a 0-0 tie. Any commentary from folks who attended?

Predict: Arsenal 2 v. LAGSD 3. _*Actuals: Arsenal 2 v. LAGSD 2. *_Per the game report, looks like a tight back and forth match with LAGSD scoring and then Arsenal matching. Seems like the last five minutes would have exciting.

Predict: Nomads 1 v. Albion 2. _*Actuals: Nomads 1 v. Albion 3.*_

*LA*
Predict: LAG 1 v. TFA 5. _*Actuals: LAG 1 v. TFA 7*_. Gave the two cents on LAG in a different post. See chart of LAG's and TFA's goal differential % per game over time below. LAG had been improving since the start of the season but started to have worse results after the showcase. Likely due to  with playing more '07s and losing two players. Still, these kind of results do not bode well for current LAG 06 players given that the 05 team replaced 9-10 2017-18 players for new recruits from other academies in 2018-19.

Predict: LA Premier 4 v. Santa Barbara SC 1. *Actuals: LA Premier 5 v. Santa Barbara SC 2. *LA Premier started strong this season but has faded a bit in their results since the showcase. Seems like that event is dividing line for a number of teams.

Predict: LAFC 5 v. Legends 1. _*Actuals: LAFC 4 v. Legends 1. *_Rechecked the algorithm and there was a bug in LAFC's data. Predict should have been 6-0 for LAFC, so good on Legends for getting one in and keeping the score somewhat reasonable.

Predict: LAUFA 1 v. Pats 3. _*Actuals: LAUFA 1 v. Pats 0. *_Good on LAUFA for d'ing up for the win. LAUFA has had a slow but steady improvement defensively over the course of the season. Pats look they still have some winter break rust with worse than expected results in their last three games.

Predict: Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 v. FCG 4. *Per the game report, looks like FCG was pretty dominant throughout with RSC getting one at the very end to keep the margin at three goals. FCG has shown steady improvement over the course of the season while RSC has plateaued and/or is slightly declining.
______

Here's the LAG and TFA goal differential % charts for the season so far:


----------



## ferbert

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> @3leches  your insight might be clouded by the BS that LAG is feeding parents of an age group that is probably one of the worst in their academy. Your comment about them having 07s only goes to show that this team is bad. I believe the first time these two teams played the score was 6-1 and now after several weeks, several games and with enough time for Cien to prepare and make the necessary adjustments .......hmmmmmm.....  well you go and lose 7-1 this time around. Don't give us that TFA and LAFC high press ... that's just an excuse for the real reason why LAG is struggling .... its plain and simple they don't have talent . Thats why you now are seeing LAG coaches scouting Market training, State Cup, Tournaments etc. and just wait until the season is over when they cut half the team... where is your theory that in the long run LAG players will benefit for playing this style of soccer then? The answer is that these players  won't be around because they would have brought in 10 new ones in attempting to close the gap between TFA and them. Wouldn't surprise me if they try and bring over  TFA coach and the team to swing the balance of power between LAG and LAFC. They have done this in the past so why not go to that well again.....


Woow!! 
What a wrong idea or soccer concept from both of you. You guys need to appreciate each other team efforts. winning a game is not all. tomorrow your kid might play for Galaxy / TFA or vice-versa. Leave the fanatism on your poor soccer soul aside and support the kids. Enjoy your wins and learn your losses and respect other clubs methods to achieve their goals. this beautiful time in the fields does not belong to you. It belongs to your son. Be a conscious adult person.  FYI: I don't belong to any of these teams or age, just a person feeling sad for the negative vibes.


----------



## justneededaname

Kante said:


> Predict: Nomads 1 v. Albion 2. _*Does anyone have the actual score for this match?*_


The final was Nomads 1 Albion 3


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru this weekend (2/9 & 2/10):


----------



## Xman

ferbert said:


> Woow!!
> What a wrong idea or soccer concept from both of you. You guys need to appreciate each other team efforts. winning a game is not all. tomorrow your kid might play for Galaxy / TFA or vice-versa. Leave the fanatism on your poor soccer soul aside and support the kids. Enjoy your wins and learn your losses and respect other clubs methods to achieve their goals. this beautiful time in the fields does not belong to you. It belongs to your son. Be a conscious adult person.  FYI: I don't belong to any of these teams or age, just a person feeling sad for the negative vibes.


Woow!!
I wish my kid could play for somebody with those principals


----------



## ferbert

Xman said:


> Woow!!
> I wish my kid could play for somebody with those principals


These principals are impossible to achieve when we pass the fine support vs fanaticism line. Most of the parents,  even when their kids are playing the top competition, don't see it that way. 
Simple formula. Respect others as you wish to be respected .


----------



## 66 GTO

Some time towards the end of last  season I gave up that winning and losing a game was what was important. Now I truly enjoy watching my boys play with no attachments in regardsthe outcome of the game. I do watch and pay attention to how they are playing and I tell my boys that they will know after every game whether they won or lost just by accessing at what they did on the field 
In nut shell 
I’m there to watch my sons play and don’t get stuck on the scores as much as I used to.
Remember 
Kids want to be kids,let them be kids 
I know a handful that were really good and parents would brag about them and their team 
Then went on to get cut by team and some stopped playing the game period.
Just enjoy is my 2 cents


----------



## focomoso

66 GTO said:


> Some time towards the end of last  season I gave up that winning and losing a game was what was important. Now I truly enjoy watching my boys play with no attachments in regardsthe outcome of the game. I do watch and pay attention to how they are playing and I tell my boys that they will know after every game whether they won or lost just by accessing at what they did on the field
> In nut shell
> I’m there to watch my sons play and don’t get stuck on the scores as much as I used to.
> Remember
> Kids want to be kids,let them be kids
> I know a handful that were really good and parents would brag about them and their team
> Then went on to get cut by team and some stopped playing the game period.
> Just enjoy is my 2 cents


This is a great audited. For me, it took a season where my son played on a good team with a good coach who was too ambitious and bumped them up to gold when they weren't ready to come to the conclusion that winning really, really doesn't matter at this age. They lost every game that year, but the kids improved tremendously and I learned to let things go...


----------



## Legit_play

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> @3leches  your insight might be clouded by the BS that LAG is feeding parents of an age group that is probably one of the worst in their academy. Your comment about them having 07s only goes to show that this team is bad. I believe the first time these two teams played the score was 6-1 and now after several weeks, several games and with enough time for Cien to prepare and make the necessary adjustments .......hmmmmmm.....  well you go and lose 7-1 this time around. Don't give us that TFA and LAFC high press ... that's just an excuse for the real reason why LAG is struggling .... its plain and simple they don't have talent . Thats why you now are seeing LAG coaches scouting Market training, State Cup, Tournaments etc. and just wait until the season is over when they cut half the team... where is your theory that in the long run LAG players will benefit for playing this style of soccer then? The answer is that these players  won't be around because they would have brought in 10 new ones in attempting to close the gap between TFA and them. Wouldn't surprise me if they try and bring over  TFA coach and the team to swing the balance of power between LAG and LAFC. They have done this in the past so why not go to that well again.....


I don't see TFA's coach nor team going to LAG anytime in the near future. It would be one thing if LAG were graduating their academy players into the pro system or even better generating interest overseas for their players but, they are not and, are more interested in purchasing the  services of "over the hill" international stars. They have had ample time to produce quality players but, choose to recruit rather than develop players ala Alvarez who developed elsewhere. The novelty of LAFC is attracting players now but it remains to be seen how their system will grow and if they will be able produce quality in the future. At least they have LAG there as a template to NOT follow...by the way the results of this particular match shot TFA to the #1 spot in the Top Drawer Soccer rankings.


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend. btw, the goal of this info is to provide families, coaches and clubs a baseline against which to evaluate development, rather than just focusing on did we win or lose. 

A lot of folks will say after a game, "Well, we lost but did better this time," or "We won but didn't play very well." These predicts are intended to help take that mindset a step further, so that folks can say, we were projected to do "x" and we did "y" instead. Why was that? Did we make forward progress this weekend or not?

Good luck to everyone this weekend. Home teams are listed first. Should be good soccer weather (finally).

*Los Angeles*
Pats 1 vs. TFA 2 *game to watch* 
_TopDrawer ranks TFA as the new #1 u13 team in the country, and ranks the Pats at #17. Last time these teams played at the beginning of the season, Pats won 3-1 with two yellow cards for each team. (i.e. It's on baby.) Key will whether or not the Pats D can keep TFA's O under control, particularly in the first half. Game is at UC Irvine with a game start of 10am. Should be fun to watch._

LA Premier 1 vs LAFC 4
FC Golden State 2 vs LAUFA 1
Real SoCal 1 vs. Legends 2
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs LA Galaxy 5

*San Diego*
LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3
Nomads 1 vs. Albion 2
SD Surf 3 vs. Murrieta 1
SDSC 2 vs. Arsenal 2
Chula Vista 2 vs. OC Surf 3


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for this weekend. btw, the goal of this info is to provide families, coaches and clubs a baseline against which to evaluate development, rather than just focusing on did we win or lose.
> 
> A lot of folks will say after a game, "Well, we lost but did better this time," or "We won but didn't play very well." These predicts are intended to help take that mindset a step further, so that folks can say, we were projected to do "x" and we did "y" instead. Why was that? Did we make forward progress this weekend or not?
> 
> Good luck to everyone this weekend. Home teams are listed first. Should be good soccer weather (finally).
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Pats 1 vs. TFA 2 *game to watch*
> _TopDrawer ranks TFA as the new #1 u13 team in the country, and ranks the Pats at #17. Last time these teams played at the beginning of the season, Pats won 3-1 with two yellow cards for each team. (i.e. It's on baby.) Key will whether or not the Pats D can keep TFA's O under control, particularly in the first half. Game is at UC Irvine with a game start of 10am. Should be fun to watch._
> 
> LA Premier 1 vs LAFC 4
> FC Golden State 2 vs LAUFA 1
> Real SoCal 1 vs. Legends 2
> Santa Barbara SC 1 vs LA Galaxy 5
> 
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3
> Nomads 1 vs. Albion 2
> SD Surf 3 vs. Murrieta 1
> SDSC 2 vs. Arsenal 2
> Chula Vista 2 vs. OC Surf 3


TFA 3 Pats 2


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

TFA 3 Pats 2 
heard TFA was down 1-0 at half but made some adjustment and then completely dominated the second half . they lead 3-1 until they conceded a last min goal. pats are a very good team and this game did live up to the billing.  was curious to see the difference on the style of play of TFA this time around with their coach on the sidelines since according to some parents he wasn't at the last game when pats won early in the season . Anyone else go to the game I did see a huge crowd around this game at UCI to give some feed back


----------



## Legit_play

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> TFA 3 Pats 2
> heard TFA was down 1-0 at half but made some adjustment and then completely dominated the second half . they lead 3-1 until they conceded a last min goal. pats are a very good team and this game did live up to the billing.  was curious to see the difference on the style of play of TFA this time around with their coach on the sidelines since according to some parents he wasn't at the last game when pats won early in the season . Anyone else go to the game I did see a huge crowd around this game at UCI to give some feed back


TFA missed on quite a few 1st half opportunities and then conceded a free kick just outside the penalty area but, it was a great back and forth battle with Pats generating a few scoring chances as well. The second half seemed a bit more intense with TFA capitalizing on a couple miscues by the Pats squad resulting in 3 unanswered finishes which deflated them for a spell. Seemed more physical then normal, some jawing, shoving, holding throughout the match but, what do you expect from a bunch of preteen boys full of machismo. Over all a great match with lots of mutual respect from both sides,  very entertaining, looking forward to their final match of the season.


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for the last weekend (2/23 & 2/24):

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Pats 1 vs. TFA 2. *Actuals: Pats 2 vs TFA 3. * By all accounts - thank you to legit_play and soccerjunkie for feedback - a good match to play and to watch. 

Predict: LA Premier 1 vs LAFC 4. _*Actuals: LA Premier 0 vs LAFC 3. *_Per the game report, looks like the score was competitive until the last five minutes when LAFC may have benefited from a match-up and had a player put a brace in.

Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs LAUFA 1. _*Rescheduled*_*.*

Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs. Legends 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs. Legends 0. *Looks like a solid match by Real SoCal. Anyone have any additional color on this one?

Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs LA Galaxy 5. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 4 vs. LA Galaxy 4. * Good on Santa Barbara  for the tie (after losing the first match-up 0-5), particularly with a Santa Barbara PT player who went for a hat trick. However, per the game report, LAG rostered five 2007s. So kudos also to LAG for playing kids up and fostering development. Any other commentary?

*San Diego:*
Predict: LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3. *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 1*. Looks like LAGSD did a good job of keeping the Strikers offense bottled up. However, per the game report, the Strikers second leading scorer - averaging one goal per game -was not rostered. Does anyone know if #18 is out with any injury? He wasn't rostered for the previous game on Feb 9th either.

Predict: Nomads 1 vs. Albion 2. _*Rescheduled.*_

Predict: SD Surf 3 vs. Murrieta 1. *Rescheduled.*

Predict: SDSC 2 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: SDSC 2 vs. Arsenal 3. *_Per the game report, looks like a solid match with an exciting last five minutes. Anyone have more color?

Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs. OC Surf 3. _*Actuals: Chula Vista 0 vs. OC Surf 2.*_ Per the game report, looks like a solid win for OC Surf. Anyone have more color?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 6. *could be a good opportunity for LAFC to play some 07s up and do some development*
TFA 4 vs. LA Premier 1
Legends 1 vs. FCG 2
LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 3 *game to watch* _last two matches were 5-3 and 1-0, Pats both times. Would suspect LAG will be looking to bring it._
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LAUFA 2

*San Diego*
LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 1
SD Surf 3 vs. SDSC 1
Strikers 7 vs Nomads 0. *could be a good opportunity for Strikers to play some 07s up and do some development*
OC Surf 2 vs. Arsenal 2
Chula Vista 2 vs. Murrieta 4


----------



## 3leches

Yes Kudos to Santa Barbara. This was a game that LAG decided to play more 2007's up and move players around in different positions. No real commentary to add , it was a slow game.


----------



## Kante

here's ranked teams that competed in the u13 Western Showcase in Nov. About 90% of the ranking is statistically driven based on in-group performance and the relative strength of each group, and then the last 10% is based on direct win-loss records. 

For example, TFA is ranked ahead of LAFC because TFA won their match-up 3-2. Same situation with SD Surf beating the Strikers 1-0. Another example is the Pats being ranked above the San Jose Earthquakes. Despite not being as dominant in their group as the Quakes, the Pats beat the Quakes 2-0 at the showcase, plus the Quakes, playing in Norcal vs LA, have a much less difficult group.

Looking toughest to easiest, groups are ranked as follows: most difficult = Los Angeles, San Diego, Washington, Norcal, Colorado and Oregon = least difficult.

This is an experiment and would love feedback. Am brainstorming how to compare teams across regions at this age group to come up w/ a statistically driven national ranking algo. Constructive thoughts/suggestions/corrections would be appreciated.


----------



## Keeper3114

Kante said:


> here's standings thru this weekend (2/9 & 2/10):
> View attachment 3978


Just curious why do you show LAFC with a tie.  Looking at DA website it shows that they only had one loss against TFA 3-2.  They have won all their other games.  Now TFA has a loss to Pats  and a tie with LAUFA.


----------



## megnation

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 6. *could be a good opportunity for LAFC to play some 07s up and do some development*
> TFA 4 vs. LA Premier 1
> Legends 1 vs. FCG 2
> LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 3 *game to watch* _last two matches were 5-3 and 1-0, Pats both times. Would suspect LAG will be looking to bring it._
> Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LAUFA 2
> 
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 1
> SD Surf 3 vs. SDSC 1
> Strikers 7 vs Nomads 0. *could be a good opportunity for Strikers to play some 07s up and do some development*
> OC Surf 2 vs. Arsenal 2
> Chula Vista 2 vs. Murrieta 4



Pateadores 7 - LA Galaxy 1


----------



## Kante

megnation said:


> Pateadores 7 - LA Galaxy 1


wow. any additional color or commentary on how the game went?


----------



## Kickers99

Kante said:


> wow. any additional color or commentary on how the game went?


The 06 kids that are not playing in favor of the 07's, are they injured or something?


----------



## megnation

Kickers99 said:


> The 06 kids that are not playing in favor of the 07's, are they injured or something?


LAG definitely has digressed and it could have been worse. LAG had 3 07s playing up. Pats had their normal 2 that have playing up all season. LAG did not seem happy and some grumblings from the sideline in regards to coach MC


----------



## Carl

Food for thought-Everyone is giving props to LAG for playing up 07's, could it be they have already written off the 06 team this season. Not at all saying some of those kids are not talented but they have struggled all season if it was true development wouldn't the 06's be getting a chance up at 05's and so on. Other than when the 05 players were suspended from the incident at YNT Camp the 06's are not being pulled up could it be because this year the 05's are successful after struggling last year and they like the wins (yep I said it - clubs, directors, coaches, parents players enjoy winning and the benefits that come with it). Pats don't play up there top 06's when there is a tough game.


----------



## 3leches

The 05’s struggled last year and the 06’s are struggling this year. The common denominator is MC.
Not all professional players make good coaches. Hat off to pats or a job well done they dominated the game from the blow of the whistle.


----------



## Kickers99

Carl said:


> Food for thought-Everyone is giving props to LAG for playing up 07's, could it be they have already written off the 06 team this season. Not at all saying some of those kids are not talented but they have struggled all season if it was true development wouldn't the 06's be getting a chance up at 05's and so on. Other than when the 05 players were suspended from the incident at YNT Camp the 06's are not being pulled up could it be because this year the 05's are successful after struggling last year and they like the wins (yep I said it - clubs, directors, coaches, parents players enjoy winning and the benefits that come with it). Pats don't play up there top 06's when there is a tough game.


Agreed. So what happens to those 06 kids that didn't get rostered to play? Do they just sit home and develop there?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 6. _*Actuals: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 3. *_Per game report, looks like it was close until about the 65th minute. One LAFC player went for a brace and likely was a tough match-up for RSC. 

Also, per the game report, RSC did not have five players rostered. Not sure if these players have dropped or not. And, per the game report, LAFC did not have six players rostered, and was playing three players up. Again, not sure if these LAFC '06 players have dropped or are typically rostered.

Predict: TFA 4 vs. LA Premier 1. _*Actuals: TFA 5 vs. LA Premier 1*_

Predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 3. _*Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 7. *_Ouch. Will leave it to folks to read the thread above for details and commentary about this match. The LAG 06s are clearly on a downward trajectory, even accounting for playing 07s up, and, if what the LAG org did w/ the 05 player from the 2017-18 season is an indicator (LAG brought in 10 new 05 players from other academies for the 2018-19 season, and cut a corresponding number of kids from the 2017-18 05 squad), this doesn't bode well for the current 06 LAG families. 

A quick note/two cents. While most academy parents should have an idea of what academy means, and how the academy teams make decisions about players, it's one thing to know this in the abstract, and another thing to experience it first hand with your 12 or 13 year old. 

Progress in life is not a straight line and it's a very good, but very tough, lesson to learn. 99.9% of soccer cut/keep decisions - especially at the u12 thru u15 age - can be ridiculously subjective, regardless of what "expert" coaches say. Believe it or not, who is playing at u14 is a very poor indicator of who will be playing at u20 (only five of the 100+ kids called up to the u14 ynt national team five years ago made it to the current u20 squad that just won Concacaf, and three of those players were only initially ID'ed in the now defunct Futures Camp meant to ID and nurture late developers and kids born in the 2nd half of the year). 

Remember, there are a fair number of other, probably better, options to keep playing at a high level, and even to keep playing at an academy level. And, also remember, school is way, way, way more important than soccer for 98% of the kids now playing u13 DA soccer. 

Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs. LAUFA 4*

*San Diego*
Predict: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 0*_
Predict: OC Surf 2 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 3*_
Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs. Murrieta 4. _*Actuals: Chula Vista 1 vs. Murrieta 3*_


----------



## 66 GTO

3leches said:


> The 05’s struggled last year and the 06’s are struggling this year. The common denominator is MC.
> Not all professional players make good coaches. Hat off to pats or a job well done they dominated the game from the blow of the whistle.


We played against 05 LAG last season and they were  strong.


----------



## Carl

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 6. _*Actuals: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 3. *_Per game report, looks like it was close until about the 65th minute. One LAFC player went for a brace and likely was a tough match-up for RSC.
> 
> Also, per the game report, RSC did not have five players rostered. Not sure if these players have dropped or not. And, per the game report, LAFC did not have six players rostered, and was playing three players up. Again, not sure if these LAFC '06 players have dropped or are typically rostered.
> 
> Predict: TFA 4 vs. LA Premier 1. _*Actuals: Does anyone have the score for this match?*_
> Predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 3. _*Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 7. *_Ouch. Will leave it to folks to read the thread above for details and commentary about this match. The LAG 06s are clearly on a downward trajectory, even accounting for playing 07s up, and, if what the LAG org did w/ the 05 player from the 2017-18 season is an indicator (LAG brought in 10 new 05 players from other academies for the 2018-19 season, and cut a corresponding number of kids from the 2017-18 05 squad), this doesn't bode well for the current 06 LAG families.
> 
> A quick note/two cents. While most academy parents should have an idea of what academy means, and how the academy teams make decisions about players, it's one thing to know this in the abstract, and another thing to experience it first hand with your 12 or 13 year old.
> 
> Progress in life is not a straight line and it's a very good, but very tough, lesson to learn. 99.9% of soccer cut/keep decisions - especially at the u12 thru u15 age - can be ridiculously subjective, regardless of what "expert" coaches say. Believe it or not, who is playing at u14 is a very poor indicator of who will be playing at u20 (only five of the 100+ kids called up to the u14 ynt national team five years ago made it to the current u20 squad that just won Concacaf, and three of those players were only initially ID'ed in the now defunct Futures Camp meant to ID and nurture late developers and kids born in the 2nd half of the year).
> 
> Remember, there are a fair number of other, probably better, options to keep playing at a high level, and even to keep playing at an academy level. And, also remember, school is way, way, way more important than soccer for 98% of the kids now playing u13 DA soccer.
> 
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Does anyone have the score for this match?*
> 
> *San Diego*
> Predict: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 0*_
> Predict: OC Surf 2 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 3*_
> Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs. Murrieta 4. _*Actuals: Chula Vista 1 vs. Murrieta 3*_


TFADA IG posted they won 5-1


----------



## Kante

Carl said:


> TFADA IG posted they won 5-1


gracias


----------



## Iknownothing

Carl said:


> Food for thought-Everyone is giving props to LAG for playing up 07's, could it be they have already written off the 06 team this season. Not at all saying some of those kids are not talented but they have struggled all season if it was true development wouldn't the 06's be getting a chance up at 05's and so on. Other than when the 05 players were suspended from the incident at YNT Camp the 06's are not being pulled up could it be because this year the 05's are successful after struggling last year and they like the wins (yep I said it - clubs, directors, coaches, parents players enjoy winning and the benefits that come with it). Pats don't play up there top 06's when there is a tough game.[/QUOTE
> 
> I see the same thing whenever I go to a LAFC game. But they play their 06’s a lot with their 05’s and their 05’s sit out. I never see them play the 05’s up unless a 04 is with the National team. I wonder about development myself


----------



## YNWA 96

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 6. _*Actuals: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 3. *_Per game report, looks like it was close until about the 65th minute. One LAFC player went for a brace and likely was a tough match-up for RSC.
> 
> Also, per the game report, RSC did not have five players rostered. Not sure if these players have dropped or not. And, per the game report, LAFC did not have six players rostered, and was playing three players up. Again, not sure if these LAFC '06 players have dropped or are typically rostered.
> 
> Predict: TFA 4 vs. LA Premier 1. _*Actuals: TFA 5 vs. LA Premier 1*_
> 
> Predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 3. _*Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs. Pateadores 7. *_Ouch. Will leave it to folks to read the thread above for details and commentary about this match. The LAG 06s are clearly on a downward trajectory, even accounting for playing 07s up, and, if what the LAG org did w/ the 05 player from the 2017-18 season is an indicator (LAG brought in 10 new 05 players from other academies for the 2018-19 season, and cut a corresponding number of kids from the 2017-18 05 squad), this doesn't bode well for the current 06 LAG families.
> 
> A quick note/two cents. While most academy parents should have an idea of what academy means, and how the academy teams make decisions about players, it's one thing to know this in the abstract, and another thing to experience it first hand with your 12 or 13 year old.
> 
> Progress in life is not a straight line and it's a very good, but very tough, lesson to learn. 99.9% of soccer cut/keep decisions - especially at the u12 thru u15 age - can be ridiculously subjective, regardless of what "expert" coaches say. Believe it or not, who is playing at u14 is a very poor indicator of who will be playing at u20 (only five of the 100+ kids called up to the u14 ynt national team five years ago made it to the current u20 squad that just won Concacaf, and three of those players were only initially ID'ed in the now defunct Futures Camp meant to ID and nurture late developers and kids born in the 2nd half of the year).
> 
> Remember, there are a fair number of other, probably better, options to keep playing at a high level, and even to keep playing at an academy level. And, also remember, school is way, way, way more important than soccer for 98% of the kids now playing u13 DA soccer.
> 
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Does anyone have the score for this match?*
> 
> *San Diego*
> Predict: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: LAGSD 2 vs. Albion 0*_
> Predict: OC Surf 2 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 3*_
> Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs. Murrieta 4. _*Actuals: Chula Vista 1 vs. Murrieta 3*_


SB 0 - LAUFA 4


----------



## Kante

YNWA 96 said:


> SB 0 - LAUFA 4


thx


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend (3/9 & 3/10). Home team is listed first. Should be good soccer weather this weekend.

*Los Angeles:*
Real SoCal 0 vs Pats 3
LAFC 4 vs LAUFA 0
TFA 6 vs . LAG 2
Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2
FC Golden State 2 vs. LA Premier 2

*San Diego:*
Murrieta 2 vs. SDSC 2
OC Surf 1 vs. SD Surf 3
LAGSD 3 vs. Chula Vista 1
Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 4
Strikers 3 vs. Albion 0


----------



## SBFDad

TFA 2 vs. LAG 2 - final


----------



## 3leches

TFA vs LAG , 2-2
TFA lost their top goal scorer due to an injury in the 1st half, I believe he broke his collar bone. They played one man down for the remainder of the first half. That changed to momentum of the game for TFA. Both teams didn't play there respective games not much possession soccer lots of long balls, balls in the air not the best soccer from both teams.


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/9 & 3/10). Home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: LAFC 4 vs LAUFA 0. *Actuals: LAFC 1 vs LAUFA 0. *This one is interesting. LAFC had two '07s rostered (not unusual) and the game report said they scored early. Any one else have more color/commentary on this one?

Predict: TFA 6 vs . LAG 2. _*Actuals: TFA 2 vs. LAG 2. *_Per forum reports, thanks tres leches and SBFdad, this one sounds like it was little chippy/emotional with one injury (maybe broken collar bone to a leading scorer for TFA) and then not high quality play after. The later u14 game had a lot of drama and maybe some of that started w/ the u13 match. Any first person accounts/thoughts on this?

Predict: Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2. *Actuals: Legends 2 vs. Santa Barbara SC 1. *Per game report, sounds like a close game. Legends scored at the 20th minute, Santa Barbara tied it up late but then Legends scored one more for the win.

Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs. LA Premier 2. *Actuals: FCG 3 vs LA Premier 0. *Per game report, FCG got all three in the first half. interesting match-up since LA Premier won the last match 6-1 playing at LA Premier. FCG is a much better defensive team playing at home, and it showed this weekend.

*San Diego:*
OC Surf 1 vs. SD Surf 3 - Does anyone have the results for this match?
LAGSD 3 vs. Chula Vista 1 - Does anyone have the results for this match?

Predict: Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 4. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 3. * Per game report, sounds like interesting match. Nomads went up 2-0 in the first half with a player - maybe taking advantage of a matchup - scoring a brace, but Arsenal came back in the second half, scoring their three goals in a ten minute period. Any commentary?

Predict: Strikers 3 vs. Albion 0. *Actuals: Strikers 5 vs Albion 3 * Per game report, looks like a fun match to watch. Albion scored first early with Strikers tying it up minutes later. Albion went ahead again at the 27th minute, but Strikers again tied it up minutes later, and Albion had the last word in the first half with a goal right before halftime so 3-2 Albion at the half. Striker then shutout Albion in the second half while scoring three more for the win. Two Strikers had a brace.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Premier 3 vs Legends 2 
LAUFA 1 vs FCG 2
Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
LA Galaxy 4 vs. Real SoCal 1. 
The recent tie last weekend against TFA notwithstanding, LA Galaxy u13 has been on sustained decline since the 1-6 loss to TFA after the showcase. 

Not sure what's going but they've been getting worse on both sides of the ball. Some of it is due to being willing to play some 07s playing up but the decline is bigger than just that. 

So, it will be interesting to see which LAG team shows up against Real SoCal, the LAG team that lost 1-7 to the Pats at the beginning of March, or the LAG team that tied TFA 2-2 last weekend.

TFA 0 vs LAFC 3 *game to watch* 
TopDrawer ranks TFA as the #1 u13 team in the country and LAFC at #3. here's the keys to the game. 

1) TFA plays surprisingly poorly (relatively speaking) at home - especially on D - and has been getting worse over time while LAFC only has a small drop-off playing away.  This looks like one of the biggest factors in this weekend's match

2) Reportedly, TFA's top scorer - presumably FJ - was injured in this last weekend's match against LA Galaxy. Wasn't at the match so don't know for sure but if he isn't ready to go against LAFC that will be tough. Last time these teams met, TFA won 3-2 with FJ scoring a brace. Having said that, TFA has a number of options who can score goals. 

3) LAFC clearly has the goal of being the #1 team in the country at all age groups. This is their weekend to show what they got.

The algo had the match at 1-2 LAFC, but am a calling it 0-3 LAFC due to #1 thru #3 above.

Legends 2 vs. LA Galaxy 4 see note above about LAG

*San Diego*
SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 0 *game to watch*
TopDrawer ranks the Strikers at #6 in the country, and doesn't rank the SD Surf in the top 25, which is odd. So, SD Surf will have something to prove this weekend. 

The two teams match up well, and the last time these teams played it was 1-0 SD Surf. The Strikers don't play as well away as they do at home and the SD Surf has only allowed one goal in their last seven games. The algo says 2-1 SD Surf but am calling it at 2-0 SD Surf.

OC Surf 1 vs LAGSD 2
SDSC 4 vs. Nomads 1
Arsenal 2 vs. Albion 1


----------



## SmashEm-G

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LA Premier 3 vs Legends 2
> LAUFA 1 vs FCG 2
> Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
> LA Galaxy 4 vs. Real SoCal 1.
> The recent tie last weekend against TFA notwithstanding, LA Galaxy u13 has been on sustained decline since the 1-6 loss to TFA after the showcase.
> 
> Not sure what's going but they've been getting worse on both sides of the ball. Some of it is due to being willing to play some 07s playing up but the decline is bigger than just that.
> 
> So, it will be interesting to see which LAG team shows up against Real SoCal, the LAG team that lost 1-7 to the Pats at the beginning of March, or the LAG team that tied TFA 2-2 last weekend.
> 
> TFA 0 vs LAFC 3 *game to watch*
> TopDrawer ranks TFA as the #1 u13 team in the country and LAFC at #3. here's the keys to the game.
> 
> 1) TFA plays surprisingly poorly (relatively speaking) at home - especially on D - and has been getting worse over time while LAFC only has a small drop-off playing away.  This looks like one of the biggest factors in this weekend's match
> 
> 2) Reportedly, TFA's top scorer - presumably FJ - was injured in this last weekend's match against LA Galaxy. Wasn't at the match so don't know for sure but if he isn't ready to go against LAFC that will be tough. Last time these teams met, TFA won 3-2 with FJ scoring a brace. Having said that, TFA has a number of options who can score goals.
> 
> 3) LAFC clearly has the goal of being the #1 team in the country at all age groups. This is their weekend to show what they got.
> 
> The algo had the match at 1-2 LAFC, but am a calling it 0-3 LAFC due to #1 thru #3 above.
> 
> Legends 2 vs. LA Galaxy 4 see note above about LAG
> 
> *San Diego*
> SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 0 *game to watch*
> TopDrawer ranks the Strikers at #6 in the country, and doesn't rank the SD Surf in the top 25, which is odd. So, SD Surf will have something to prove this weekend.
> 
> The two teams match up well, and the last time these teams played it was 1-0 SD Surf. The Strikers don't play as well away as they do at home and the SD Surf has only allowed one goal in their last seven games. The algo says 2-1 SD Surf but am calling it at 2-0 SD Surf.
> 
> OC Surf 1 vs LAGSD 2
> SDSC 4 vs. Nomads 1
> Arsenal 2 vs. Albion 1



San Diego Surf beat Irvine Strikers 2-0. Game was controlled by Surf. Strikers parents were out of control after the first goal went in. Two Striker’s parents were booted from the field for dropping numerous F Bombs at the refs, Surf parents and children. Class-less act...... sad.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals. Home team is listed first. FYI. am consistently trying to incorporate home/away effect (when there's time) in the predicts and it seems like it's tightening up the accuracy of the predicts.

*Los Angeles*
*Predict: Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. Actuals: Pats 1 vs Santa Barbara SC 0. * Pats were missing two players who contribute offensively. Santa Barbara also had a couple of kids out. Surprised that this was relatively competitive with the game report saying that the Pats scored their one at the 54th minute. Santa Barbara may be getting better defensively but the Pats game may also have been an outlier.

*Predict: LA Galaxy 4 vs. Real SoCal 1. *_*Actuals: LA Galaxy 2 vs. Real SoCal 2.*_

*Predict: TFA 0 vs LAFC 3.* _*Actuals: TFA 0 vs LAFC 5.*_ This was a game to watch this weekend. TFA's DBA was the player out for this match, presumably from last week's injury vs LAG. He's typically good for more than 1.5 goals per game. TFA kept it close in the first half with the score 0-1 LAFC at end of half, but it looks like LAFC took advantage of what may have been a match-up advantage with four goals in the 2nd half including a brace by AO. 

Of note, TFA's coach - WD (about whom there was some alleged controversy following the TFA-LAG dust-up for both u13 and, particularly u14, ) - was not listed by the game report as being present at either the u13 or u14 matches.

There's a new u13 sheriff in town with LAFC likely to rise to the #1 spot. Looking forward to the next LAFC vs TFA match on April 28th in, uh, Salem, Oregon(?).

*Predict: Legends 2 vs. LA Galaxy 4. *_*Actuals: Legends 2 vs. LA Galaxy 3.*_

*San Diego*
*Predict: SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 0. Actuals:* _*SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 0. *_This one was a match to watch this weekend. 

here's commentary from SmashEm-G (thank you!):

"San Diego Surf beat Irvine Strikers 2-0. Game was controlled by Surf. Strikers parents were out of control after the first goal went in. Two Striker’s parents were booted from the field for dropping numerous F Bombs at the refs, Surf parents and children. Class-less act...... sad."

Having said that, the game report states that both goals were PK's and SD Surf was playing at home. Have no idea how the game went - and more comments are very welcome - but will say - IMHO - that the refs this year have on occasion provided a solid home field advantage at the u13 and u14 levels. This may not have had anything at all to do w/ the SD Surf vs Strikers outcome though.

TopDrawer had ranked the Strikers at #9 in the country in the March rankings (down from #6 in Feb), and still doesn't rank the SD Surf in the top 25, which is odd. presumably SD Surf - if they keep playing the same - will move up in April.

*Predict: SDSC 4 vs. Nomads 1. Actuals: SDSC 4 vs. Nomads 1. *Any additional commentary on this one? Was surprised by SDSC's lack of offense. Per game report, SDSC scored about midway thru the 1st half, and the it looks like a defensive battle until the Nomads tied it up in the last five minutes.

*Predict: Arsenal 2 vs. Albion 1.  Does anyone have results for this one?*


----------



## Zacrob

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals. Home team is listed first. FYI. am consistently trying to incorporate home/away effect (when there's time) in the predicts and it seems like it's tightening up the accuracy of the predicts.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> 
> *Predict: TFA 0 vs LAFC 3.* _*Actuals: TFA 0 vs LAFC 5.*_ This was a game to watch this weekend. TFA's DBA was the player out for this match, presumably from last week's injury vs LAG. He's typically good for more than 1.5 goals per game. TFA kept it close in the first half with the score 0-1 LAFC at end of half, but it looks like LAFC took advantage of what may have been a match-up advantage with four goals in the 2nd half including a brace by AO.
> 
> Of note, TFA's coach - WD (about whom there was some alleged controversy following the TFA-LAG dust-up for both u13 and, particularly u14, ) - was not listed by the game report as being present at either the u13 or u14 matches.
> 
> There's a new u13 sheriff in town with LAFC likely to rise to the #1 spot. Looking forward to the next LAFC vs TFA match on April 28th in, uh, Salem, Oregon(?).


Interesting note on the TFA-LAFC game: WD did not coach TFA this game as the game report correctly noted.  The UCLA Men's Head Coach (currently on leave due to some off the field issues in the mainstream news) coached TFA for this game.  I think he also coached the TFA 05's.  I also understand a number of TFA 06's played up due to missing players from prior week's incident.


----------



## focomoso

Zacrob said:


> Interesting note on the TFA-LAFC game: WD did not coach TFA this game as the game report correctly noted.  The UCLA Men's Head Coach (currently on leave due to some off the field issues in the mainstream news) coached TFA for this game.  I think he also coached the TFA 05's.


Does this mean there are spots available on TFA for those that can afford a little money under the table...?


----------



## size_five

TFA-LAFC
it's my personal opinion that TFA's game is a bit one-dimensional:  fast breaks or long/through balls to their star offensive player.  Absent this dimension, the score of this match isn't surprising to me.  LAFC seems to work the ball around the midfield quite well, and has several offensive players and midfielders who can put it in the net. 
disclaimer: I'm not associated w either team


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

TFA-LAFC 
It's just an observation but TFA only two loses  seems to be when TFA's WD is not in attendance. The importance of his presence at games is something that shouldn't be overstated. As for being one-dimensional you can't clearly make that statement off of one game , that's too small of a sample size. This has been the team we all have been trying to beat for the last 3 years since WD has had this team. Every team makes adjustments and 99% of the team can't really compete against them so in my personal opinion TFA is still the best but LAFC seems to be the only team that can compete against them. April match should be really interesting to see and it will be the game to watch.
disclaimer: I'm not associated w either team


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

Not to harp on the Galaxy 07 playing up or Galaxy team not doing good, but genuinely curious on what the 06 players who are no longer playing do? Do they just go to practice and miss game day? Do they go down to one of their F1 teams? Can they earn back a roster spot?


----------



## size_five

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> As for being one-dimensional you can't clearly make that statement off of one game , that's too small of a sample size


Not sure why you assume a sample size of one.  However, given a sample size of one and no informative priors, the best estimate is that sample.  Anyway, I've seen eight of their games this season, and it's my unprofessional opinion that they're pretty one dimensional.  That's not to slam them, because obviously they've been effective.  Perhaps they haven't needed to exercise any other dimensions in the eight games that I've seen.  Who knows.  It's just my opinion, and I'm not surprised by the loss to LAFC.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Premier 4 vs LA Galaxy 3
LAUFA 1 vs Real SoCal 1
TFA 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
Legends 1 vs Pats 3
FCG 0 vs LAFC 4

*San Diego*
Albion 1 vs SDSC 2
LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 3
OC Surf 1 vs Strikers 3
Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 2
Nomads 1 vs Murrieta Surf 5


----------



## RiverArsenal

Has anyone updated the standings for this age group?


----------



## 3leches

LA Premier 5 LAG 1


----------



## bigkick

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> TFA-LAFC
> It's just an observation but TFA only two loses  seems to be when TFA's WD is not in attendance. The importance of his presence at games is something that shouldn't be overstated. As for being one-dimensional you can't clearly make that statement off of one game , that's too small of a sample size. This has been the team we all have been trying to beat for the last 3 years since WD has had this team. Every team makes adjustments and 99% of the team can't really compete against them so in my personal opinion TFA is still the best but LAFC seems to be the only team that can compete against them. April match should be really interesting to see and it will be the game to watch.
> disclaimer: I'm not associated w either team


WD should not be around children.


----------



## John Akii-Bua

3leches said:


> LA Premier 5 LAG 1


It was actually 4-1


----------



## Carl

bigkick said:


> WD should not be around children.


That's vague, why? If there is a legitimate reason, don't you think the parents here deserve to know.


----------



## jsantmon1

bigkick said:


> WD should not be around children.


That is borderline slanderous, back up your comment.


----------



## focomoso

jsantmon1 said:


> That is borderline slanderous, back up your comment.


Libelous, not slanderous.


----------



## jsantmon1

focomoso said:


> Libelous, not slanderous.


Well I'm not a lawyer , but I know that it definitely is not right to defame the man based on rumors.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). home team is listed first. there were several results that should have been anticipated but were not. am going to take a look at the algo for next week and hopefully things tightened back up.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: LA Premier 4 vs LA Galaxy 3.* Actuals LA Premier 4 vs LA Galaxy 1*

Predict: LAUFA 1 vs Real SoCal 1. *LAUFA forfeited at halftime due to lack of trainer*

Predict: TFA 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. *Actuals: TFA 12 vs Santa Barbara SC 0. *Did not see this one coming. Per the game report, two goals in the first five minutes. 6-0 at half. 12-0 final. Ouch. 

Predict: FCG 0 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: FCG 0 vs LAFC 3*

*San Diego*
Predict: Albion 1 vs SDSC 2. *Actuals: Albion 2 vs SDSC 8. *Another one that came out of the blue. Looks like there may have been a match-up issue for Albion with two SDSC players - CL and ES - going for hat tricks. 

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 3. *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 2*

Predict: OC Surf 1 vs Strikers 3. *Actuals: OC Surf vs. Strikers 6*

Predict: Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 2. *Actuals: Arsenal 3 vs Chula Vista 0*

Predict: Nomads 1 vs Murrieta Surf 5. *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs Murrieta Surf 3*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first. tweaked the algo a bit and received some feedback that explained a couple of the big outliers from last weekend due to missing key players.

*Los Angeles*
LAG 2 vs. FCG 2
Legends 1 vs LAUFA 1
LAFC 2 vs Pats 1 *match to watch* last time these teams met, it was also LAFC 2-1
Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 6
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LA Premier 4
Pats 3 vs Real SoCal 0

*San Diego*
Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1
SD Surf 5 vs Nomads 0
Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 2
Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 2
SD Surf 3 vs SDSC 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first. Dialed the algo in a bit this week.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: LAG 2 vs. FCG 2. *Actuals: LAG 2 vs. FCG 3*
Predict: Legends 1 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Legends 1 vs LAUFA 3*
Predict: LAFC 2 vs Pats 1. *Actuals: LAFC 6 vs Pats 2*
Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 6. *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs TFA 4*
Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LA Premier 4. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs. LA Premier 5*
Predict: Pats 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Pats 2 vs Real SoCal 0*

*San Diego*
Predict: Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1. *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs LAGSD 0*
Predict: SD Surf 5 vs Nomads 0. *Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs Nomads 1*
Predict: Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 2. *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 5 vs Arsenal 2*
Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 4*
Predict: SD Surf 3 vs SDSC 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs SDSC 1 (thanks for the result mimiV42!)*


----------



## MimiV42

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first. Dialed the algo in a bit this week.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: LAG 2 vs. FCG 2. *Actuals: LAG 2 vs. FCG 3*
> Predict: Legends 1 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Legends 1 vs LAUFA 3*
> Predict: LAFC 2 vs Pats 1. *Actuals: LAFC 6 vs Pats 2*
> Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 6. *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs TFA 4*
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LA Premier 4. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs. LA Premier 5*
> Predict: Pats 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Pats 2 vs Real SoCal 0*
> 
> *San Diego*
> Predict: Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1. *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs LAGSD 0*
> Predict: SD Surf 5 vs Nomads 0. *Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs Nomads 1*
> Predict: Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 2. *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 5 vs Arsenal 2*
> Predict: Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 4*
> Predict: SD Surf 3 vs SDSC 1 *Actuals: pending game report*


SD Surf 4 - SDSC 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (4/6/ & 4/7). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 1

Pats 3 vs TFA 2 * match to watch *. Lots of storylines here. TFA was #1 in topdrawer's u13 march rankings but that will likely change after losing to LAFC 5-0. Two significant coach-related incidents have affected TFA but it's hard to see how much. on the flip side, the Pats are very good but not quite excellent,  as evidenced by the recent 2-6 loss to LAFC. TFA and the Pats have split results, with each winning away, and the Pats ahead in the aggregate 5-4. Given that Pats are playing at home, and some trends are going in the wrong direction for TFA, am calling this one for the Pats 3-2. Should be a good, emotional match.

LAUFA 2 vs LAG 1
LA Premier 0 vs LAFC 6. note: could be a good match to have some 07 LAFC'ers playing up.
Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Legends 2


*San Diego*
Albion 1 vs SDSC 3
Murrieta Surf 2 vs LAGSD 2
Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 3
Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5 note: could be a good match to have some 07 SD Surf players playing up.
Arsenal 1 vs Strikers 4
Murrieta Surf 2 vs SDSC 2
Strikers 6 vs Nomads 1 note: could be a good match to have some 07 Strikers playing up.
SD Surf 4 vs Albion 0


----------



## JPS

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (4/6/ & 4/7). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 1
> 
> Pats 3 vs TFA 2 * match to watch *. Lots of storylines here. TFA was #1 in topdrawer's u13 march rankings but that will likely change after losing to LAFC 5-0. Two significant coach-related incidents have affected TFA but it's hard to see how much. on the flip side, the Pats are very good but not quite excellent s evidenced by the recent 2-6 loss to LAFC. The team have split results with each winning away, and the Pats ahead in the aggregate 5-4. Given that Pats are playing at home and some trends going in the wrong direction for TFA, am calling this one for the Pats 3-2. Should be a good, emotional match.
> 
> Pats are missing one of their top center defenders in the last two games and in the upcoming game. That makes a big difference.
> 
> LAUFA 2 vs LAG 1
> 
> LA Premier 0 vs LAFC 6. note: could be a good match to have some 07 LAFC'ers playing up.
> Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Legends 2
> 
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 1 vs SDSC 3
> Murrieta Surf 2 vs LAGSD 2
> Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 3
> Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5 note: could be a good match to have some 07 SD Surf players playing up.
> Arsenal 1 vs Strikers 4
> Murrieta Surf 2 vs SDSC 2
> Strikers 6 vs Nomads 1 note: could be a good match to have some 07 Strikers playing up.
> SD Surf 4 vs Albion 0


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru last weekend.


----------



## Legit_play

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (4/6/ & 4/7). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 1
> 
> Pats 3 vs TFA 2 * match to watch *. Lots of storylines here. TFA was #1 in topdrawer's u13 march rankings but that will likely change after losing to LAFC 5-0. Two significant coach-related incidents have affected TFA but it's hard to see how much. on the flip side, the Pats are very good but not quite excellent,  as evidenced by the recent 2-6 loss to LAFC. TFA and the Pats have split results, with each winning away, and the Pats ahead in the aggregate 5-4. Given that Pats are playing at home, and some trends are going in the wrong direction for TFA, am calling this one for the Pats 3-2. Should be a good, emotional match.
> 
> LAUFA 2 vs LAG 1
> LA Premier 0 vs LAFC 6. note: could be a good match to have some 07 LAFC'ers playing up.
> Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Legends 2
> 
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 1 vs SDSC 3
> Murrieta Surf 2 vs LAGSD 2
> Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 3
> Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5 note: could be a good match to have some 07 SD Surf players playing up.
> Arsenal 1 vs Strikers 4
> Murrieta Surf 2 vs SDSC 2
> Strikers 6 vs Nomads 1 note: could be a good match to have some 07 Strikers playing up.
> SD Surf 4 vs Albion 0


Pats 4 TFA 5, do not let the score mislead you, it was 5-1 before the intern TFA coach made questionable substitutions. If you ask the TFA parents, the TFA squad had to play against 2 teams one in white kits and the other wearing yellow shirts. Pats first goal came off a questionable pk after conceding 2 goals in the 1st half then letting 3 more in after the pk. Credit Pats for playing until the very end and making a game of it. With all the turmoil at the TFA camp plus injuries, it's good to see this squad's resiliency after losing focus on the LAFC match and having to respond to 3 different coaches in the last 4 weeks it looks like the players are getting their bearings back in order and understanding their roles.


----------



## Kante

Legit_play said:


> Pats 4 TFA 5, do not let the score mislead you, it was 5-1 before the intern TFA coach made questionable substitutions. If you ask the TFA parents, the TFA squad had to play against 2 teams one in white kits and the other wearing yellow shirts. Pats first goal came off a questionable pk after conceding 2 goals in the 1st half then letting 3 more in after the pk. Credit Pats for playing until the very end and making a game of it. With all the turmoil at the TFA camp plus injuries, it's good to see this squad's resiliency after losing focus on the LAFC match and having to respond to 3 different coaches in the last 4 weeks it looks like the players are getting their bearings back in order and understanding their roles.


Good to hear. Is WD gone for the season? friend of a friend shared game video and it looked like the issue he was accused of was a non-issue. even the LAG coach seemed to be saying to the refs that there was no issue.


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for 4/6 and 4/7. home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 1. *actuals: FCG 0 vs RealSoCal 3*. Nice one here by RSC. They got one early and kept momentum throughout the match.

predict: Pats 3 vs TFA 2. *actuals: Pats 4 vs TFA 5.* note: had this one as a * match to watch *. here's solid commentary from legit_play (thx):

_"Pats 4 TFA 5, do not let the score mislead you, it was 5-1 before the intern TFA coach made questionable substitutions. If you ask the TFA parents, the TFA squad had to play against 2 teams one in white kits and the other wearing yellow shirts. Pats first goal came off a questionable pk after conceding 2 goals in the 1st half then letting 3 more in after the pk. Credit Pats for playing until the very end and making a game of it. With all the turmoil at the TFA camp plus injuries, it's good to see this squad's resiliency after losing focus on the LAFC match and having to respond to 3 different coaches in the last 4 weeks it looks like the players are getting their bearings back in order and understanding their roles."_​
predict: LAUFA 2 vs LAG 1. *actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAG 0*. note: this is the first 0-0 tie of the whole season

predict: LA Premier 0 vs LAFC 6. *actuals: LA Premier 2 vs LAFC 7*. This one looks it could have been a lot worse w/ ZF for LAFC getting a hat trick in the first half. LAFC only played two 07s.

predict: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Legends 2. *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Legends 3*. Thought Santa Barbara might have their first(?) win of the season here. They had a new player go for a brace. He's got 5 goals in 8 games and is their leading scorer.


*San Diego*
predict: Albion 1 vs SDSC 3. actuals: Albion 3 vs SDSC 2. per the game report, looks like a fun match. SDSC went up early, with a goal at the 5th minute, but had an own goal to tie it up. Albion put the score at 2-1 right before half and then went up 3-1 at the 59th minute. SDSC put in the effort to come back and had one at the 63rd minute but it wasn't to be. Albion also got a little chippy (as chippy as Albion gets...) with two yellows right around the 70th minute.

predict: Murrieta Surf 2 vs LAGSD 2. *actuals: pending*

predict: Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 3. actuals: Nomads 0 vs OC Surf 1. interesting result. any commentary?

predict: Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5. actuals: Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5. note: SD Surf did not play any 07s for this match. 

predict: Arsenal 1 vs Strikers 4. actuals: Arsenal 0 vs Strikers 4

predict: Murrieta Surf 2 vs SDSC 2. actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 vs SDSC 2

predict: Strikers 6 vs Nomads 1. actuals: Strikers 7 vs Nomads 0. note: Strikers did not play any 07s up for this match.

predict: SD Surf 4 vs Albion 0. Actuals: SD Surf 1 vs Albion 0


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for the coming weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 2 vs LA Premier 2 **match to watch** note: two good teams playing. should be fun to watch.

Real SoCal 2 vs LA Galaxy 3 **match to watch** note:  Real So Cal has added some goal scoring firepower with ZS who is now their 2nd leading goal scorer with 6 goals in only 10 games. Despite what the algo says this match could be RSC's to win.

TFA 4 vs FC Golden State 1

LAFC 6 vs Legends 0 note: could be a good match for LAFC to play some 07s

*San Diego*
Albion 0 vs SD Surf 3

LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 1

Murrieta Surf 5 vs Nomads 1

SD Surf 3 vs Murrieta Surf 1


----------



## Zacrob

Interesting article on the LAFC website regarding plans for next year DA.  Would apply to all age groups but since my son is '06, I post it here.  But it looks like LAFC will be playing about half of every age group up one year next season.  I have posted the applicable questions below but if you want to read the full article, you can access it here: https://www.lafc.com/post/2019/04/11/state-academy-qa-lafc-academy-director-todd-saldana

*"What's In Store For The Academy Next Season?*

*Saldaña: *[The U15s] will be U17s next year. Technically, we don’t have 2003s. Which is what that true age group would be next year. But our plan is, because we’ve invested so much in that group, we will use predominately that team in U17 next year. So the Tony Leones, the Dylan Prestos, the guys that have been in the national team camps a little bit, and guys that need a challenge will be playing against a year older all the time. It jumps an age group. But we’re going to use the players that we’ve invested in and worked with over the last couple of years that are 2004s. They’ll be playing a year up next year. We’re still looking to find some special 2003s that we can add to the team. Guys that we think have a chance of being first team, that have professional potential.

*Is The Jump In Competition The Thing Your Most Excited About For Next Season?*

*Saldaña: *It’s going to be huge. As we got a little way into the Development Academy, we realized that we are going to need to be playing up. In each age group, probably close to 50 percent of the players will be playing up an age group. For it to be the kind of challenge we want every week, our roster is going to have to be young. There have been some people, and even some MLS clubs, saying the competition in DA isn’t enough. But we can use the league anyway that we see fit. It’s good competition and its within range of Southern California. We don’t have to travel as much as we might, especially with these young players. We can use the league the way [we] think is best by playing up. So, this is natural for us. It is jumping an age group and automatically there will be a challenge every week with our players playing up. And it’s that group we’ve had for a few years. It’s nice to step up with a group we feel very confident can compete at that level.

But again, I will still say, we’re getting ready to play Generation adidas Cup against Mexican clubs and we have plans to bring in clubs from outside the area, MLS and international teams, this summer again to play against our players to try to keep challenging them that way. And then, the fact that we will have a lot of our rosters playing up next year, it will change the dynamic of every week’s game. We’ve gone into every week this year feeling it’s pretty likely we are going to score goals and have a lot of success. We’ll start going into games with our players being challenged, having to solve more problems, figuring out how to get out of situations, dealing with a more physical player, and maybe a more mature player at times.

Having that every week is definitely the next step for our players."


----------



## Zvezdas

RSC v Galaxy 2:1. ZS played only one half and did not score.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for the weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 2 vs LA Premier 2. *Actuals: Pateadores 1 vs LA Premier 3. *per the game report, LA Premier was up 3-1 at half w/ KCC getting a brace in the first 20 minutes. Solid win for LA Premier.

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs LA Galaxy 1. *per the game report, RSC got one early to grab the initiative and it was 1-0 RSC at half. LAG tied it up right after start of 2nd half but RSC went ahead for good at the 63rd minute for the 2-1 win. LAG kept ZS quiet from a goal scoring pov, but RSC still out pulled a solid win. LAG had two 07's rostered for the game.

predict: TFA 4 vs FC Golden State 1. *Actuals: TFA 4 vs FC Golden State 2*

predict: LAFC 6 vs Legends 0. Actuals: *LAFC 9 vs Legends 0*. note: had this one called out as a good opportunity for LAFC to play some 07s up and LAFC three 07s on the game roster. However, it looks like it got away early from the Legends with LAFC up 6-0 at half.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 0 vs SD Surf 3. *Actuals: Albion 1 vs SD Surf 4*

predict: LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 1. *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs OC Surf 0. *per the game report, OC Surf held tough with it 0-0 at half. Things got a little chippier in the 2nd half, with one yellow for each team. LAGSD scored the winning goal  in the 53rd minute.

predict: Murrieta Surf 5 vs Nomads 1. *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 3 vs Nomads 1. * per the  game report, Nomads scored first and it was tied 1-1 at half. But Murrieta took it away in the 2nd half for the 3-1 win

predict: SD Surf 3 vs Murrieta Surf 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs Murrieta Surf 1*


----------



## John Akii-Bua

Any observations from the Galaxy cup? How good are Sevilla?


----------



## megnation

John Akii-Bua said:


> Any observations from the Galaxy cup? How good are Sevilla?


https://lagalaxycup.com/live/

Has the Sporting KC vs Sevilla game. Tomorrow they will stream the Strikers FC vs Sevilla game.


----------



## Michael Ferree

John Akii-Bua said:


> Any observations from the Galaxy cup? How good are Sevilla?


 Sevilla is a great team, as expected. They played very disciplined and smart soccer. Plus they have highly skilled kids at each position. Probably nothing new, but they played very well against Sporting KC, which is strong physically and very talented.


----------



## John Akii-Bua

Michael Ferree said:


> Sevilla is a great team, as expected. They played very disciplined and smart soccer. Plus they have highly skilled kids at each position. Probably nothing new, but they played very well against Sporting KC, which is strong physically and very talented.


given that you just registered here, were you here from out of town for the tournament? What did you think of the socal teams?


----------



## Mick

What an opportunity to view Sevilla, a highly talented team playing against our So-Cal teams this last weekend! Strikers came out and competed at a high level yesterday which was a very exciting game to watch. Strong performance Strikers, way to represent So-Cal Soccer!


----------



## multisportson

megnation said:


> https://lagalaxycup.com/live/
> 
> Has the Sporting KC vs Sevilla game. Tomorrow they will stream the Strikers FC vs Sevilla game.


Thanks for posting the links, I enjoyed watching the games.


----------



## Michael Ferree

John Akii-Bua said:


> given that you just registered here, were you here from out of town for the tournament? What did you think of the socal teams?


 Not from out of town, just new to this site. Frankly, I think the Cup didn't do a great job at balancing the teams across the groups.  I now this can be tough to do for large tournaments, but not for smaller ones like LA Galaxy Cup. For example, one group had Sevilla, Sporting KC, LA Galaxy, and Surf SD. The second group had Strikers, FC Sporting Madrid, Real Salt Lake AZ II, and Legends. They probably should have split the top teams more evenly between the groups. In my opinion the best two teams were Sevilla and Sporting KC, but they didn't face each other in the finals. Strikers are a very good team and played excellent, so I don't want to take anything away from them, however, every group 1 team beat the group 2 team, so I'm just not certain it was balanced very well.


----------



## yup

Why hasn’t the TFA v LAFC score from April 28th been posted???


----------



## lvnsocr

yup said:


> Why hasn’t the TFA v LAFC score from April 28th been posted???


TFA won 2-1


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Was wondering why nobody was talking about this game ... Heard it was a really good game that saw TFA dominate at times with their style of play and LAFC countered with their athletic players that would run down the sidelines. Anyone would care to give us more information about the game


----------



## Alex Sorto

Any comment to LA Premier VS Real So Cal Game?


----------



## jsantmon1

TFA-LAFC was a great game, TFA looked like the superior team and took 2 out of 3 from LAFC this season. Nearly a full squad for TFA helped and it was a completely different feel from the last game the two teams played which LAFC dominated. TFA handed LAFC their only 2 losses of the year. I agree that LAFC physically dominates mosts teams, but TFA can hang with them and are a great technical team. Look forward to another possible matchup this month at Man City Cup.


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru 5/5/19.


----------



## Xman

LA Galaxy in 6th position

8 - Wins
4 - Draws
12 - Losses 

What's going on here?


----------



## Alex Sorto

LA Premier FC DA.  13- Wins. And 9 - Losses.      Last game LA Premier VS Real So Cal won 3/0. No Draws


----------



## Alex Sorto

Sorry LA Premier  12 - Wins and 9-Losses


----------



## Kante

Alex Sorto said:


> Sorry LA Premier  12 - Wins and 9-Losses


got it. thx. fixed.


----------



## Mick

KANTE....Where are all the predictions for 2006 boys games? I was beginning to enjoy your picks vs results.


----------



## Kante

by popular demand... here's predicts for this weekend (5/18 & 5/19). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
FC Golden State 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
Pateadores 3 vs Real SoCal 1
LAFC 6 vs LA Galaxy 1 *note:* maybe a match to play some of the LAFC 07s up...
LAUFA 2 vs Legends 1
LA Premier 1 vs TFA 4
FC Golden State 2 vs LAUFA 1
Legends 1 vs Pateadores 3
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs LA Premier 4

*San Diego*
Albion 2 vs LAGSD 3
Strikers 1 vs SD Surf 1 **match to watch**
*note: * first, fyi, the algo says this match will be 3-2 Strikers but looking at the two previous matches, there's no way there's that many goals and am thinking it will be 1-1.

Both teams are ranked in TopDrawer's Top Ten in the country. SD Surf is the only team to hold the Strikers scoreless in group play, winning previous matches 1-0 and 2-0. At one point, SD Surf was one of the best u13 defenses in the country with eight shut-outs in a row from Nov 3rd to March 16th. On the flip side, the Strikers are no slouches, averaging more than five goals scored per game since playing the second SD Surf match, with  five shutouts over those eight matches. 

Plus there's a little home field advantage controversy brewing with SD Surf players picking up two yellows when playing the first time in Irvine, and SD Surf being awarded two PKs when the teams played the second time in San Diego. 

Should be a fun game to watch.

Arsenal 2 vs OC Surf 2
Murrieta Surf 4 vs Chula Vista 1
Nomads 1 vs SDSC 3
SD Surf 5 vs Chula Vista 1
Nomads 0 vs Strikers 6 *note:* maybe a match to play some Striker 07s up...
SDSC 3 vs Arsenal 2
OC Surf 1 vs LAGSD 2


----------



## Mick

Kante said:


> by popular demand... here's predicts for this weekend (5/18 & 5/19). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FC Golden State 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
> Pateadores 3 vs Real SoCal 1
> LAFC 6 vs LA Galaxy 1 *note:* maybe a match to play some of the LAFC 07s up...
> LAUFA 2 vs Legends 1
> LA Premier 1 vs TFA 4
> FC Golden State 2 vs LAUFA 1
> Legends 1 vs Pateadores 3
> Santa Barbara SC 1 vs LA Premier 4
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 2 vs LAGSD 3
> Strikers 1 vs SD Surf 1 **match to watch**
> *note: * first, fyi, the algo says this match will be 3-2 Strikers but looking at the two previous matches, there's no way there's that many goals and am thinking it will be 1-1.
> 
> Both teams are ranked in TopDrawer's Top Ten in the country. SD Surf is the only team to hold the Strikers scoreless in group play, winning previous matches 1-0 and 2-0. At one point, SD Surf was one of the best u13 defenses in the country with eight shut-outs in a row from Nov 3rd to March 16th. On the flip side, the Strikers are no slouches, averaging more than five goals scored per game since playing the second SD Surf match, with  five shutouts over those eight matches.
> 
> Plus there's a little home field advantage controversy brewing with SD Surf players picking up two yellows when playing the first time in Irvine, and SD Surf being awarded two PKs when the teams played the second time in San Diego.
> 
> Should be a fun game to watch.
> 
> Arsenal 2 vs OC Surf 2
> Murrieta Surf 4 vs Chula Vista 1
> Nomads 1 vs SDSC 3
> SD Surf 5 vs Chula Vista 1
> Nomads 0 vs Strikers 6 *note:* maybe a match to play some Striker 07s up...
> SDSC 3 vs Arsenal 2
> OC Surf 1 vs LAGSD 2


----------



## Forza-empoli!

strikers- 2 and surf-0.

Strikers dominated possession with Surf chasing most of the game.  Surf only had three shots on target.  Strikers hit the post twice.


----------



## Jason morrison

Forza-empoli! said:


> strikers- 2 and surf-0.
> 
> Strikers dominated possession with Surf chasing most of the game.  Surf only had three shots on target.  Strikers hit the post twice.


2 weak goals given up by Surf defense, 2 rare defense mistakes handing both goals to Strikers on a silver platter.  Strikers came out to win, great energy, heart and persistence.  Earned oppurtunities in final 3rd were lacking on both sides.


----------



## Word13

Santa Barbara 1 FCGS 2 all though the score shows 1-1. 
LAUFA 0 FCGS 3


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Real SoCal 1 vs Pateadores 2
Legends 2 vs TFA 8 *maybe a good match to play some TFA '07s up*
LAFC 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 (assumes LAFC plays a majority of 07s against Santa Barbara)
*note*: per this *Q&A with LAFC DOC Todd Saldana*, LAFC DA focus has shifted with more youngers playing up an age group. This has translated to, since February, LAFC playing, on average, 2-3 07s up in the u13 matches.

Against Santa Barbara SC however, LAFC played 12 07s in their first match and six 07s up in their second match. Both matches ended in a 3-0 results for LAFC. It's reasonable to think "well, santa barbara is not good, so that makes sense." But, looking at the numbers, Santa Barbara, while not great, is on par with Real SoCal and the Legends, and has recent wins against LA Premier and LAUFA. For context, against Legends and Real SoCal, LAFC played three 07s in their last matches against each team. Not sure what this says re: LAFC's opinion about Santa Barbara...

For the record, the algo says that if LAFC played 06s vs Santa Barbara, the score would be 4-0 LAFC. Not sure about the level of confidence here, but it is what is.

LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2
note: LA Galaxy has added six new players to their team roster, at least some of which played at the Man City cup. per 3leches, at least three of these players are from Paramount FC and, per multiple comments, all of the new players showed well at Man City. The algo has the match at 2-2 but that's based on LAG's historical roster. Will be interesting to see how the 2019-20 pending LAG roster does this weekend.

LAFC 2 vs LA Premier 0
Santa Barbara SC 1 Real SoCal 1

*San Diego*
SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *maybe a good match to play some SD Surf '07s up*
LAGSD 2 vs Murrieta Surf 2
San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3
Chula Vista 1 Albion 2
SD Surf 4 vs Albion 1
Murrieta Surf 2 vs Nomads 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs Pateadores 5. *
*note: *surprised by this. RSC had a significant improvement on both sides of the ball from starting late Feb but it looks like that run ended in late April. Curious to see. Maybe an injury to a key player...

Predict: Legends 2 vs TFA 8 *Actuals: Legends 0 vs TFA 3*
*note: *per the game report, looks like Legends held tough and a little scrappy in the 1st half. 

predict: LAFC 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 A*ctuals: LAFC 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 0*
*note: *LAFC played mostly 06s in this match, as opposed to the last two matches where LAFC fielded a large number of 07s. Had it 4-1 if LAFc played a significant # of 07s. here's note from predict if LAFC played 06s:

"*For the record, the algo says that if LAFC played 06s vs Santa Barbara, the score would be 4-0 LAFC. Not sure about the level of confidence here, but it is what is.*"

predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LA Galaxy 5*
*note:* seems like the new players LAG added are making a difference.

predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Premier 0 *Actuals: LAFC 8 vs LA Prem 0*
*note: *ouch. LA Prem peaked with a 3-1 win over the Pats in mid-April and has been a steady decline since.

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 Real SoCal 1 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 Real SoCal 1*
*note: *not sure what's going on with RSC. they had steady improvement thru the season that looks like it peaked w/ 2-1 win over LAG in mid-April, but then took a big step down in the four games that followed with a significantly greater than expected decline in performance.

*San Diego*
predict: SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals:  SD Surf 1 vs Arsenal 2*
*note: *Wow. SD Surf fielded a mostly 06 team but Arsenal stepped up in their last match of the season. Good for Arsenal.

predict: LAGSD 2 vs Murrieta Surf 2 *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs Murrieta Surf 0*

predict: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3*

predict: Chula Vista 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Chula Vista 0 vs Albion 7*
*note: *Chula Vista has had a tough season, and sometimes tough seasons end like this. bummer. hopefully the Chula Vista team regroups and rallies for CRL in 2019-20.

predict: SD Surf 4 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs Albion 0*

predict: Murrieta Surf 2 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 vs Nomads 0*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Premier 2 vs LAUFA 1
LAUFA 1 vs FC Golden State 3

*San Diego*
Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 2
*note:* per the stats, the Nomads all the way through the second to last match are the most improved u13 team in Souther California, with their defensive improvement over time explaining about 33% of their match results.  Can't tell if the improvement is due to player development or adding a couple of new players. 

If player development, good work Nomad coaches. If it was adding the new players then hopefully US Soccer is keeping an eye on those new players. For reference, the turning point to the Nomads' season seems to have happened right after their 1-4 loss to Chula Vista at the end of January.

Any commentary from Nomads' folks on what changed?

Here's their defensive chart tracking goals allowed as a % of average goals scored by their opponent. The lower the % the better the Nomads played defensively.


----------



## size_five

.


----------



## size_five

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home teams are listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LA Galaxy 5*
> *note:* seems like the new players LAG added are making a difference.


re: LAUFA - we've had some recent departures, including our top three scorers. Most recently we lost our top striker to TFA. A few 07's have been playing up. Will likely have several 07's this weekend in order to field a full team.


----------



## Word13

Golden state beat laufa 1-0 real physical game didn’t look like laufa played 07s. Both defenses were hard to crack but towards then end golden state broke through. Wondering if there will be an updated standing now that season is over.


----------



## focomoso

Word13 said:


> ...didn’t look like laufa played 07s...


LAUFA has some huge 07s.


----------



## Jason morrison

Going be some some interesting changes at SDSurf...scrambling? ... Benoit to LAFC... looks like Cody out as well ..good luck to both of them great guys & coaches .. let's see what happens at Surf for this great 06 squad!


----------



## Keeper3114

Where is Cody going?


----------



## Kante

Here’s the final improved/least improved list for the 2018-19 season thru all game results posted by USSDA as of 6/15/19.

Per multiple requests for more information, am including a full list of all SoCal teams.

Am using a simple statistical calc – regression – to look at how each team performed relative their group peers this season over time. The calc generates two key numbers: 

a)  *coefficient *= the amount of goal differential % a team improves/decline by over time. For example, if a team gets 5% better each game on average, then, at the end of the u13 27 game season, that team would be 135% better in the last game of the season than they were in their first game of the season. 

While there's some caveats, the coefficient number is good surrogate for how much team development occurred over the course of the season. (will take a look at the caveats in a later post)

b)  *intercept *= this is the starting point where the team was in terms of goal differential % before they played their first game. For example, TFA had a 142% intercept which means that, the beginning of the season, TFA would have, on average, a 142% greater goal differential vs other teams, and effectively was about 3x better than LA Premier at the beginning of the season.

This intercept number is a very good surrogate for the quality of the players put together by a team at the beginning of the season i.e. how good are a team’s players as a group at the beginning of the season before receiving coaching.

Of note, the top four SoCal team are roughly equivalent, give or take, but then there is a big drop-off to the second tier of teams.

Here’s the ranked list of teams by how much they improved in 2018-19:



Here's the improvement ranking as a chart:


Here’s the ranked list of teams for the player quality that each team started with at the beginning of the season.



Here's the player quality at the beginning of the season chart:


----------



## jvh007

Will LA Premier's 06/U13 team now be a U14 team? How does US soccer decided that and other scenarions like it.


----------



## focomoso

jvh007 said:


> Will LA Premier's 06/U13 team now be a U14 team? How does US soccer decided that and other scenarions like it.


Yes. Premier got the U14s.


----------



## 66 GTO

LAG vs LAFC tomorrow.


----------



## Kickers99

66 GTO said:


> LAG vs LAFC tomorrow.


Anyone have any commentary on this game?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kickers99 said:


> Anyone have any commentary on this game?


LAFC was the better team.


----------



## 3leches

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAFC was the better team.


I agree ... 4-1 final score, I think


----------



## Mick

are you reporting 2006 scores this season?


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend. included last weekend's results but most of the data and trends are from last season, i.e. likely to be wrong but will be interesting to see which teams improved/decline relatively to how they did last year.

at first glance, it doesn't look like there has been the same kind of roster churn w/ the 06s that the 05s saw this season (~40% churn at u15) but there are some important exceptions. 

it looks like TFA picked up most of LAFC's back line. D was TFA's biggest weak spot last year, particularly after the drama they went thru mid-season, so this could be big (but w/ the limited info available, it's difficult to tell). more on that match-up in a separate thread.

Home team, as always, is listed first:

*San Diego:*
Arsenal 2 vs Murrieta Surf 2
OC Surf 0 vs Strikers 3
Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 1 (edge: Nomads)
San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 2

*Los Angeles:*
LA Galaxy 4 vs LA Surf 1
LAFC 1 vs TFA 3 (see separate thread - http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/06-lafc-vs-06-tfa-this-weekend-9-7-19-predictions-and-discussion.17898/)
LAUFA 0 vs Pateadores 3
Legends 3 vs Ventura County Fusion 3 (edge: Legends)
Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real SoCal 2 (edge: Santa Barbara SC)
*

*


----------



## 3leches

US training camp on the 17th for the 2006 age group.
11 from LAFC
7 from LAG ( surprising consider how bad this team did last season)
5 FC Golden State
2 Santa Barbara
And strikers


----------



## 3leches

Forgot 4 from TFA


----------



## lovethisgame

Is there a site where we can get info on names of who made the 06 camp?


----------



## 3leches

lovethisgame said:


> Is there a site where we can get info on names of who made the 06 camp?


The list is given by the clubs or US soccer to the parents. You can dm me


----------



## Kante

Here actuals vs predicts from last weekend (9/7/19)

*San Diego:*
predict: Arsenal 2 vs Murrieta Surf 2. *Actuals: Arsenal 2 vs Murrieta Surf 2*

predict: OC Surf 0 vs Strikers 3. *Actuals: OC Surf 0 vs Strikers 4*

predict: Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 1 (edge: Nomads) *Actuals: Nomads 3 vs LAGSD 1*
per the game report, Nomads started strong with two quick ones in the first ten minutes. Any additional commentary?

predict: San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 2. * Actuals: San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 4.*
JL had all four goals (three in 1h) for Albion and it looks he will be a tough match-up to defend across the board this season. JL average .77 goals per game last year.

*Los Angeles:*
predict: LA Galaxy 4 vs LA Surf 1. Actuals: *LA Galaxy 5 vs LA Surf 3*
Seems like a fun match to watch. per game report, LA Surf was up 3-1 at half but LAG came back w/ PR scoring a hat trick in the 2h. PR is new to LAG from the Strikers (and looks like a very tough match-up) and averaged 1.1 goals per game last season. Any other commentary?

predict: LAFC 1 vs TFA 3. *Actuals: LAFC 3 vs TFA 4*
And it's on... Sounds like an awesome match btw the two best teams in the country. per the game report, TFA was down 0-3 but popped one in right before half to make it 1-3, and then came back to win it it in the second half. 

go here for some outstanding game commentary from folks who at the match - *http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/...kend-9-7-19-predictions-and-discussion.17898/*

predict: LAUFA 0 vs Pateadores 3. *Actuals: Pending - does anyone have results here?*

predict: Legends 3 vs Ventura County Fusion 3. *Actuals: Legends 3 vs Ventura County Fusion 6*
Was 3-1 Fusion at half. Legends put in more fight in 2h but score still ended 6-3 Fusion. Good on the Fusion for a solid win after getting welcomed to 06 DA 1-10 by TFA last week. Any additional commentary available?

predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 3*
per the game report, Santa Barbara went down a man at the 6th minute after an ill-considered DGF red card (typically, a DGF is a deliberate hand ball to stop a goal). TR (back from LAFC) had two goals for RSC, but they were ZS, a key forward who averaged .5 goals last season. looking forward, TR and ZS will be handful for teams to defend. Any other commentary on this one?
___________


----------



## Zvezdas

Santa Barbara V RSC, first of all SB lost lots of good players to TFA Lompoc and some were moved to their csl 06 team. RSC had so many chances match could of easily end 4:1 or 5:1. ZS will be back for next game and CC will debut against LA Surf, TR is back to his neighborhood club after one season spell with LAFC. My understanding of pk was tackle from behind of SB’s last defender when rsc forward had a clear goal scoring chance, hence the red card.


----------



## Legit_play

3leches said:


> US training camp on the 17th for the 2006 age group.
> 11 from LAFC
> 7 from LAG ( surprising consider how bad this team did last season)
> 5 FC Golden State
> 2 Santa Barbara
> And strikers


What a joke, so more LA Galaxy and FCGS players than TFA and LAFC bench players over TFA starters. Thank goodness it isn't a political thing. US  Soccer needs to stop running on the typical American Jock recruiting mind set and start focusing on those with soccer smarts and vision along with athleticism.


----------



## bruin9d4

3leches said:


> The list is given by the clubs or US soccer to the parents. You can dm me


Hey 3leches, I tried to dm you but I wasn’t allowed to start conversation with you. ‍


----------



## lovethisgame

same with me 3Leches


----------



## 3leches

I changed the settings, it should work now


----------



## 3leches

Kante said:


> Here actuals vs predicts from last weekend (9/7/19)
> *Los Angeles:*
> predict: LA Galaxy 4 vs LA Surf 1. Actuals: *LA Galaxy 5 vs LA Surf 3*
> Seems like a fun match to watch. per game report, LA Surf was up 3-1 at half but LAG came back w/ PR scoring a hat trick in the 2h. PR is new to LAG from the Strikers (and looks like a very tough match-up) and averaged 1.1 goals per game last season. Any other commentary?


Surf surprised Galaxy by scoring three goals in the 1st half, Surf is not a bad team at all. Surf CB fouled a player and NS scored on a free kick which put Galaxy on the score map. I felt the level of play was equal on both sides of the field, Surf lacks a little bit of strength in the middle and right side.. Galaxy was flat most of the game until PR was able to come in to be a game changer,  he will be a player to watch this season.
Exciting good game , as the DA likes to say "meaningful match"...


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend (9/14/19). Home teams listed first. Am still dialing in the accuracy leveraging last season's results. Thanks for the patience with the this experiment.

*Los Angeles*
Legends 1 vs TFA 9
LAFC 2 vs Pateadores 1 - *match to watch *note: Pats were pretty strong last year and the result against Santa Barbara looks like they're continuing that trend. Will be a good test for both teams
Ventura Fusion 4 vs LAUFA 2
FC Golden State 4 vs Santa Barbara 1
Real So Cal 2 vs LA Surf 3 - *match to watch* note: both teams are solidly in the LA tier 2 (which is not a backhanded compliment when the LA group includes LAFC and TFA). Be interesting to see how they do against each other.

*San Diego*
Albion 4 vs Arsenal 2
Strikers 3 vs San Diego Surf 2 - *match to watch*
LAGSD 2 vs San Diego SC 0
Murrieta Surf 0 vs Nomads 0 note: the algo is not showing the Nomads any love despite their win last weekend. hopefully they continue the trend and show the algo who's boss...





size_five said:


> re: LAUFA - we've had some recent departures, including our top three scorers. Most recently we lost our top striker to TFA. A few 07's have been playing up. Will likely have several 07's this weekend in order to field a full team.


size_five, got it. thx for the heads-up and best of luck this weekend. how was the match against the Pats last weekend?


----------



## futbol10

Kante, are you going to start including the two AZ teams playing in the SD division?


----------



## Kante

futbol10 said:


> Kante, are you going to start including the two AZ teams playing in the SD division?


yup, just waiting for data, in probably about five games or so. the predicts for the other teams are largely based on last year's results with some tweaking.


----------



## Zvezdas

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for this weekend (9/14/19). Home teams listed first. Am still dialing in the accuracy leveraging last season's results. Thanks for the patience with the this experiment.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Legends 1 vs TFA 9
> LAFC 2 vs Pateadores 1 - *match to watch *note: Pats were pretty strong last year and the result against Santa Barbara looks like they're continuing that trend. Will be a good test for both teams
> Ventura Fusion 4 vs LAUFA 2
> FC Golden State 4 vs Santa Barbara 1
> Real So Cal 2 vs LA Surf 3 - *match to watch* note: both teams are solidly in the LA tier 2 (which is not a backhanded compliment when the LA group includes LAFC and TFA). Be interesting to see how they do against each other.
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 4 vs Arsenal 2
> Strikers 3 vs San Diego Surf 2 - *match to watch*
> LAGSD 2 vs San Diego SC 0
> Murrieta Surf 0 vs Nomads 0 note: the algo is not showing the Nomads any love despite their win last weekend. hopefully they continue the trend and show the algo who's boss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size_five, got it. thx for the heads-up and best of luck this weekend. how was the match against the Pats last weekend?



RSC beat LA Surf 3:0, TR two goals.


----------



## 3leches

Golden State beat SB: 9-2 .. I think
I have friend on both Real and Premier:
Real So Cal Parents: We dominated possession and shut them out. They couldn’t handle our middle.
Premier Parents: We dominated possession 3/4 of the game , couldn’t put it in the back of the net. 2 of the 3 goals the goalie gave to Real .

Interesting how both sides see the game.


----------



## Zvezdas

3leches said:


> Golden State beat SB: 9-2 .. I think
> I have friend on both Real and Premier:
> Real So Cal Parents: We dominated possession and shut them out. They couldn’t handle our middle.
> Premier Parents: We dominated possession 3/4 of the game , couldn’t put it in the back of the net. 2 of the 3 goals the goalie gave to Real .
> 
> Interesting how both sides see the game.


LA Surf dominated first 23 min of the game, then RSC introduced smaller lineup with their subs (7 came in with ZS who actually played that part of the match as def mid), from that point on RSC had clear possession and Surf was totally indolent for the rest of the game...last goal was totally mistake by the former galaxy keeper/now surf's backup goalie, but Surf's defense could not contain TR, CC, or ZS later on.


----------



## Kante

Here's actuals vs predicts for this last weekend (9/14/19). Home teams listed first. Am still dialing in the accuracy leveraging last season's results. Thanks for the patience with this experiment.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Legends 1 vs TFA 9. *Actuals: Legends 2 vs TFA 10*

 predict: LAFC 2 vs Pateadores 1. *Actuals: LAFC 4 vs Pateadores 0*
note: not much in this game report. Last year’s match at Cal State LA was a little more wide open but similar result 6-2 for LAFC. Would have thought that the Pats would have done a bit better. Any commentary on this one?

predict: Ventura Fusion 4 vs LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 6 vs LAUFA 3*
note: Ventura off to a decent start and could be a contender solid Tier 3 contender (below TFA & LAFC at Tier 1, and then also below LAG & RSC at Tier 2). Tbd.


predict: FC Golden State 4 vs Santa Barbara 1. *Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs Santa Barbara 1*
note: Santa Barbara looks a little better w/ the improvement starting about mid-May of last season but FCG is not all that (e.g., defense has consistently declined since last season and the decline is continuing this year). Neither team may have much impact this season.

predict: Real So Cal 2 vs LA Surf 3. *Actual: Real So Cal 3 vs LA Surf 0*
note: strong performance by RSC. TR - coming back to RSC from LAFC – has four goals in two games so far. RSC’s match next week against LA Galaxy will be one to watch. Here’s commentary from match (thx tres leches and Zvezdas!)

_“Real So Cal Parents: We dominated possession and shut them out. They couldn’t handle our middle._
_Premier Parents: We dominated possession 3/4 of the game, couldn’t put it in the back of the net. 2 of the 3 goals the goalie gave to Real .”_

_“LA Surf dominated first 23 min of the game, then RSC introduced smaller lineup with their subs (7 came in with ZS who actually played that part of the match as def mid), from that point on RSC had clear possession and Surf was totally indolent for the rest of the game...last goal was totally mistake by the former galaxy keeper/now surf's backup goalie, but Surf's defense could not contain TR, CC, or ZS later on.”_​
One item that could be tough for RSC is that they’re listing 19 players on the roster, and it sounds like they’re doing line change substitutions (seven came in). Tough on development, and maintaining momentum in the match.

Any other commentary here?

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 4 vs Arsenal 2. *Actuals:* *Albion 0 vs Arsenal 3*
note: nice and unexpected win for Arsenal. Arsenal has shown consistent offensive improvement since last year that looks like it’s continuing this season, and look like they have made some defensive adjustments this season. Not sure what the story is with Albion. JL – averaged about 1 goal a game last year and had all four against SDSC last week – was quiet. Off game or good play by Arsenal?

Any other commentary or insights?

 predict: Strikers 3 vs San Diego Surf 2. *Actual: Strikers 2 vs San Diego Surf 0*
note: not much in the game report. Any other commentary or insights?

 predict: LAGSD 2 vs San Diego SC 0. *Actual: LAGSD 3 vs San Diego SC 3*
note: per game report, looks like an exciting match. SDSC went down 0-3 but came back with three goals after the 50th minute. Any other commentary or insights?

predict: Murrieta Surf 0 vs Nomads 0. *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 vs Nomads 0 *
note: looks like algo was close to spot on, with Murrieta’s goal coming at the 75th minute. Any other commentary or insights?


----------



## foreveryoung

3leches said:


> Golden State beat SB: 9-2 .. I think
> I have friend on both Real and Premier:
> Real So Cal Parents: We dominated possession and shut them out. They couldn’t handle our middle.
> Premier Parents: We dominated possession 3/4 of the game , couldn’t put it in the back of the net. 2 of the 3 goals the goalie gave to Real .
> 
> Interesting how both sides see the game.


You definitely have to take the anecdotal data on here about matches with a grain of salt.  Highly subjective.  I have seen some of the matches discussed on here and thought, what match were they watching.  We all have our perspectives and bias.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. am including predicts for the AZ games but most of the AZ team data is from YSR ... most of the data for the other teams is still from last season, so insert all previous caveats here.

*Los Angeles*
TFA 8 vs LA Galaxy 3

Ventura Fusion 3 vs Pateadores 4 -* match to watch*
note: this match is Ventura's best measuring stick to date to see how they match up in a new age group. Pateadores have underperformed a bit this season relative to last season but still look like they're in the tier just below TFA and LAFC.

LAUFA 1 vs FC Golden State 3

Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Legends 2

Real So Cal 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 - *match to watch*
note: Real SoCal seems to be on the cusp of breaking out of the lower tier. LA Galaxy added a number of new players at the end of last season and saw immediate improvement in results. This match will be interesting to watch. 

*San Diego*
Arsenal 2 vs San Diego SC 2
note: this match could be an opportunity for Arsenal's trend line to continue up and move up a tier competitively.

Real Salt Lake AZ 3 vs OC Surf 1
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

San Diego Surf 2 vs Murrieta Surf 1
note: SD Surf don't look like they're quite what they were last season. Could be an opportunity for Murrieta to grab some unexpected points.

SC del Sol 2 vs Strikers 2
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs Strikers 3
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

SC del Sol 5 vs OC Surf 2
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...


----------



## Kante

here's actuals vs predicts for this weekend (9/21/19). home team is listed first. 

algo is just starting to get enough data to start to get in dialed in, a little bit ahead of schedule... the caveats are the games against the AZ teams, so hang in there, should be decent for AZ predict in another 3-4 games.

*Los Angeles*
predict: TFA 8 vs LA Galaxy 3 *Actuals: TFA 4 vs LA Galaxy 2*
note: per the game report, 1st half looked like it might have been tentative/slow with score was only 1-0 TFA at the half. But TFA went up 3-0  about 15 minutes into the 2nd half. At that point, something broke down for TFA and LAG made it a game with two quick ones to bring the score to 3-2. DBA put in his second goal for the day at the very end of the game to make it a 4-2 final result.

OK result for LAG but TFA may have some things to look at.

predict: Ventura Fusion 3 vs Pateadores 4 *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 2 vs Pateadores 2*
note: decent performance by Ventura against a good Pateadores team. For a team that is playing DA for the first time this season, Ventura's been showing up. On the flip side, Pateadores have underperformed a bit this season relative to last season. Not sure why that is.

predict: LAUFA 1 vs FC Golden State 3 *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs FC Golden State 3*

predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Legends 2 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Legends 1*
note: Santa Barbara picked up their first win of the season against a Legends team that has now been outscored 18-6 in their first three matches of the season.

predict: Real So Cal 2 vs LA Galaxy 2. *Actuals: Real So Cal 1 vs LA Galaxy 2*
note: Real SoCal seems to be on the cusp of breaking out of the lower tier but not quite yet. per the game report, LAG scored early but RSC matched them at about the 20th minute, so tied 1-1 at half. Game remained scoreless until LAG added another one at the 66th minute. RSC's leading scorer - TR, a player who came back to RSC after playing for LAFC for one year - picked up a yellow at the 68th minute so there may have been a little frustration going on. next week, RSC has the Pats away and that will be another opportunity to step their game up a notch.

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 2 vs San Diego SC 2. *Actuals: Arsenal 2 vs San Diego SC 2*

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 vs OC Surf 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs OC Surf 1*

predict: San Diego Surf 2 vs Murrieta Surf 1 *Actuals: San Diego Surf 4 vs Murrieta Surf 2*
note: per the game report, SD Surf scored one early for a 1-0 lead, and then two more right before half for 3-0 halftime lead. Murrieta seems to have woken in the 2nd half, and got two in the first ten minutes of the 2nd half to make the score 3-2, but SD Surf got it together to hold off Murrieta and EP put one in at the 68th minute, and then promptly picked up a yellow, for the final result 4-2. Seems like the last 30 minutes were probably pretty intense.

Any commentary/insights from anyone else?

predict: SC del Sol 2 vs Strikers 2 *Actuals: SC del Sol 0 vs Strikers 1 *
note: not much in the game report on this one. Any commentary/insights?

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 vs Strikers 3*
note: per the game report, looks like a solid match that Strikers had the upper hand in. Was 3-1 Strikers at half, but RSL got back in it with a quick one after the start of the second half, and then tied it 3-3 at the 80th.

predict: SC del Sol 5 vs OC Surf 2 *Actuals: SC del Sol 4 vs OC Surf 0*
note: the match looks like it was tight in the first half with the score 0-0 at half. Things got more active in the 2nd half, with KS opening the scoring for SC del Sol at the 55th minute, and JG for SC del Sol then dropping three more on OC Surf, all in the next ten minutes. After that scoring flurry, SC del Sol also picked up three of the yellows in the next 15 minutes.

Any commentary/insight, particularly that 20 minute window in the 2nd half where things got "exciting"?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (9/28/19). home team is listed first.  

FYI, the algo is getting there. Last week, only one result was significantly out of band (i.e. TFA vs LAG - if anyone has commentary or insight - either to post or dm - from that match it would be super helpful!) and have come up with a workaround for the AZ teams that's relatively accurate, so will avoid the caveats this week. (fingers crossed)

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 4 vs Real So Cal 2 - *match to watch*
note: RSC might be on the cusp of moving up to be more competitive. this week will be a good measure to see if they're up for it.

Ventura Fusion 4 vs LA Galaxy 7 - *match to watch*
note: Ventura can score goals but their defense is suspect. LAG - after a not great 2018-19 - seems to be righting the ship. in LAG's shoes, goals for this weekend would be looking to a) hold Ventura to one or fewer goals and b) score four or more goals. will seeing LAG can continue to make forward progress.

TFA 12 vs LA Surf 1
FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 5
LAUFA 1 vs Santa Barbara SC 1

*San Diego*
note: seems like SD has their top teams - Strikers and SD Surf, and then the AZ teams -  and then a lot of parity in the second tier. anyone have comments/insight on 2nd tier teams that might have a shot at breaking into the top tier?

Albion 2 vs OC Surf 2
LAGSD 2vs Murrieta 2
SDSC 1 vs SD Surf 5


----------



## Kickers99

Any 06 score updates?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (9/28/19). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 4 vs Real So Cal 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 1 vs Real So Cal 1*
note: per the game report, looks like a very competitive match. Pats scored one in the first half but RSC tied it at the 70th minute. 

predict: Ventura Fusion 4 vs LA Galaxy 7 *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 2 vs LA Galaxy 4*
note: per the game report, first half was tight with it being 3-2 LAG at ht. In the 2nd half, LAG scored one more and shut down Ventura for a final result of 4-2. Anyone have more commentary/insights here?

predict: TFA 12 vs LA Surf 1 *Actuals: TFA 9 vs LA Surf 1 *

predict: FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 5. *Actuals: *FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 0
note: surprising result by a FCG team that lost 1-6 to LAG and tied Santa Barbara 1-1. per the game report, it got a little chippy in the last ten minutes with three yellows. Am assuming that FCG bunkered and put 11 guys behind the ball for this result but could be wrong on this. Anyone have more commentary/insights here? am sure everyone would love some insight into how this one went. 

predict: LAUFA 1 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 *Actuals:canceled/ to be rescheduled*

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 2 vs OC Surf 2 *Actuals: pending*

predict: LAGSD 2 vs Murrieta 2 *Actuals: LAGSD 4 vs Murrieta 3*

predict: SDSC 1 vs SD Surf 5 *Actuals: SDSC 1 vs SD Surf 5*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/4). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 3 vs LAUFA 1
LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4
Real SoCal 2 vs Ventura Fusion 4
Pateadores 4 vs LA Galaxy 2
Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 3
Legends 2 vs LA Surf 2

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 3
OC Surf 1 vs Nomads 1
San Diego SC 1 vs SC del Sol 3
San Diego SC 1 vs Real Salt Lake Arizona 4
LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 3


----------



## RedDevilDad

Kante said:


> *San Diego*
> Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 3


Well, Arsenal got their 1... just Surf didn’t stop at 3. Lol. I believe it ended 13-1 with Surf missing one of their PATs. Stopped counting. Two good touchdowns though. Lol. rough game.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/4). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 3 vs LAUFA 1 *Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 1*
predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 2*
predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Ventura Fusion 4 *Actuals: Real SoCal 4 vs Ventura Fusion 1*
predict: Pateadores 4 vs LA Galaxy 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 4 vs LA Galaxy 3*
predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 3 *Actuals: pending*
predict: Legends 2 vs LA Surf 2 *Actuals: Legends 1 vs LA Surf 0*

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 3 *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 11*
predict: OC Surf 1 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: OC Surf 0 vs Nomads 1*
predict: San Diego SC 1 vs SC del Sol 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 2 vs SC del Sol 1*
predict: San Diego SC 1 vs Real Salt Lake Arizona 4 *Actuals: pending*
predict: LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Strikers 2*


----------



## Mick

RedDevilDad said:


> Well, Arsenal got their 1... just Surf didn’t stop at 3. Lol. I believe it ended 13-1 with Surf missing one of their PATs. Stopped counting. Two good touchdowns though. Lol. rough game.


Sounds like a little over kill which means nothing to everyone else!


----------



## 3leches

LAG vs LAFC : 1-2

Neither teams played well, imo. Sloppy on both sides, lots of kick ball, no real connection from either team. Galaxy looked flat and LAFC looked lost. I just didn't see quality soccer at all, disappointing.


----------



## Kante

Here's 2019-20 standings thru this last weekend (10/6/19). First table is all of SoCal. Highlighted those teams who had a more than 10 place change (either up or down) from end of season last season.

Results are based on what's available from USSDA. Most teams have played about five games so there's some trends beginning to emerge.

here's notes. Does anyone have any insight into what's gone on here yoy with the three teams listed below?

*Real SoCal*
RSC 06s have taken it up a bit - improving to #5 in SoCal so far this year vs #18 at the end of last year. The add of TR (played w/ LAFC 06s/u13 in 2018-19 but played w/ RSC's 05s/u13 in 2017-18) seems to have a made a difference, particularly his 1.2 goals per game. Having said that, the rest of the roster is largely the same as what RSC finished with last year, so credit where credit is due.

But, RSC has also benefitted from several softer early matches - Santa Barbara, Ventura Fusion and LA Surf - so will see if RSC can keep it up. Upcoming matches to watch are LAFC on 10/20 and FCG on 11/16. Also will be interesting to see how RSC get scheduled for the showcase, and how they do there.​
*Nomads*
Also showing notable improvement are the Nomads, improving to #6 in SoCal, up from #20 at the end of the last year, but they've only played three games, so obviously limited sample. 

Looking at their schedule, it's decent but could have been more difficult. The Nomads' defense has been improving consistently since last season and right now, is one of the better D's in SoCal. 

The match coming up against the Strikers on 10/19 will be an interesting test, as will the November matches against SDSC and Real Salt Lake AZ. If the Nomads do well against the Strikers, presumably they'll have a pretty competitive draw at the November showcase.​
*LA Surf*
A surprising decline is the LA Surf - dropping from 7th in SoCal at end of last season to #22 (i.e. last) as of this last weekend. To be fair, looking at the schedule, the LA Surf  probably have the toughest first eight games out of any team in SoCal. Still, they had an opportunity for a results against the Legends and should be competitive against FCG on November 17th. But other than that, though, it's tough until Thanksgiving. 

here's SoCal Standings:


here's group standings:


​


----------



## Zvezdas

Kante said:


> Here's 2019-20 standings thru this last weekend (10/6/19). First table is all of SoCal. Highlighted those teams who had a more than 10 place change (either up or down) from end of season last season.
> 
> Results are based on what's available from USSDA. Most teams have played about five games so there's some trends beginning to emerge.
> 
> here's notes. Does anyone have any insight into what's gone on here yoy with the three teams listed below?
> 
> *Real SoCal*
> RSC 06s have taken it up a bit - improving to #5 in SoCal so far this year vs #18 at the end of last year. The add of TR (played w/ LAFC 06s/u13 in 2018-19 but played w/ RSC's 05s/u13 in 2017-18) seems to have a made a difference, particularly his 1.2 goals per game. Having said that, the rest of the roster is largely the same as what RSC finished with last year, so credit where credit is due.
> 
> But, RSC has also benefitted from several softer early matches - Santa Barbara, Ventura Fusion and LA Surf - so will see if RSC can keep it up. Upcoming matches to watch are LAFC on 10/20 and FCG on 11/16. Also will be interesting to see how RSC get scheduled for the showcase, and how they do there.​


RSC kept the core, TR is not really an outside player he grew up playing for RSC. This 06 team has been same for the last three years and only 3 players never played for RSC younger teams...its a physical, big team, and they play direct soccer...with TR returning RSC now has a bona fide leader on and off the field, and a player that can give you another dimension in terms of style of play.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/12). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2 (edge: LAUFA)
Legends 0 vs LAFC 5
*
San Diego*
1-3 feet, improving slightly on Sunday w/light winds and water temps at a balmy 68-70 degrees


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/12):

predict: LAUFA 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2 *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
predict: Legends 0 vs LAFC 5 *Actuals: Legends 1 vs LAFC 4*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/19). home team is listed first. made some adjustments to the algo. we'll see how it takes. 

*San Diego*
LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 4
Strikers 3 vs Nomads 0
OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 2
Murrieta 2 vs Arsenal 2

*Los Angeles *
Legends 1 vs Pateadores 3
TFA 5 vs FC Golden State 2
LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 1
Ventura Fusion 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
Real SoCal 2 vs LAFC 1

wait.... what?

Yup, calling it RSC. Lots of subtext in this match. 

RSC player who played w/ RSC, left for LAFC, then came back to RSC and is now RSC's leading scorer. 

LAFC offense in particular has been fading. 

Plus RSC has the size to compete w/ LAFC and, over the past several years, RSC has frequently given LAFC all they can handle across age groups. 

Will be looking forward to seeing how this one turns out...


----------



## Kiko9

I think TFA vs GS will be a more close of a game!


----------



## 3leches

Jr. Ibrahimovic will be roster this weekend, lets see how much of an impact he will make. What pressure !


----------



## RedDevilDad

Winter Showcase schedule posted.  Go to DA site and check schedule by club.  Not on our club pages yet... 
https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/kwdwh70qxht97wcqrpn8idu9nrx325f1/file/499404238949 School release letter if you need.


----------



## Legit_play

Kiko9 said:


> I think TFA vs GS will be a more close of a game!


Although the score may have suggested so, the actual game was tilted more in TFA's favor via possession and scoring chances even with TFA being without both their starting center backs who were called up to the 05 squad. TFA 2 - 0 GS.


----------



## Zvezdas

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (10/19). home team is listed first. made some adjustments to the algo. we'll see how it takes.
> 
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 4
> Strikers 3 vs Nomads 0
> OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 2
> Murrieta 2 vs Arsenal 2
> 
> *Los Angeles *
> Legends 1 vs Pateadores 3
> TFA 5 vs FC Golden State 2
> LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 1
> Ventura Fusion 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1
> Real SoCal 2 vs LAFC 1
> 
> wait.... what?
> 
> Yup, calling it RSC. Lots of subtext in this match.
> 
> RSC player who played w/ RSC, left for LAFC, then came back to RSC and is now RSC's leading scorer.
> 
> LAFC offense in particular has been fading.
> 
> Plus RSC has the size to compete w/ LAFC and, over the past several years, RSC has frequently given LAFC all they can handle across age groups.
> 
> Will be looking forward to seeing how this one turns out...


LAFC dismantled RSC 8:2, and i am sure not a single soul at the Oak Park HS field expected that result after RSC went up 1:0 literally ten seconds into the game and two minutes later TR scored for 2:0! LAFC defense looked terrible first half, they managed to come back to 3:2 before halftime. In second half LAFC introduced better lineup with JP commanding the middle and rsc run out of gas totally playing mostly their tall and big players...


----------



## Kante

Zvezdas said:


> LAFC dismantled RSC 8:2, and i am sure not a single soul at the Oak Park HS field expected that result after RSC went up 1:0 literally ten seconds into the game and two minutes later TR scored for 2:0! LAFC defense looked terrible first half, they managed to come back to 3:2 before halftime. In second half LAFC introduced better lineup with JP commanding the middle and rsc run out of gas totally playing mostly their tall and big players...


thx! the commentary is much appreciated.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (10/19). home team is listed first. made some adjustments to the algo. SD predicts were generally pretty close but LA still needs some tuning.

*San Diego*
predict: LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 4 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 5 *

predict: Strikers 3 vs Nomads 0 *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Nomads 0* 

predict: OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 2 *Actuals: OC Surf 0 vs SDSC 2*

predict: Murrieta 2 vs Arsenal 2 *Actuals: Murrieta 5 vs Arsenal 4* 
*note: interesting result here. any more commentary?*

*Los Angeles*
predict: Legends 1 vs Pateadores 3 *Actuals: Legends 3 vs Pateadores 3*

predict: TFA 5 vs FC Golden State 2 *Actuals: TFA 2 vs FC Golden State 0*
note: here's commentary from match. Thx Legit_play! _"Although the score may have suggested so, the actual game was tilted more in TFA's favor via possession and scoring chances even with TFA being without both their starting center backs who were called up to the 05 squad. TFA 2 - 0 GS."_

predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 1 *Actuals: pending - does anyone have score here?*

predict: Ventura Fusion 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 3*

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs LAFC 1 *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs LAFC 8*
note: here's commentary from match. Thx Zvezdas!: _"LAFC dismantled RSC 8:2, and i am sure not a single soul at the Oak Park HS field expected that result after RSC went up 1:0 literally ten seconds into the game and two minutes later TR scored for 2:0! LAFC defense looked terrible first half, they managed to come back to 3:2 before halftime. In second half LAFC introduced better lineup with JP commanding the middle and rsc run out of gas totally playing mostly their tall and big players..."_


----------



## 3leches

predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 1 *Actuals: *4/2 Galaxy... it was tied 2-2 ..LAUFA 2 goals were nicely executed. It was a tight game for a while, tied 2-2 close the end the of the half.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 1 *Actuals: *4/2 Galaxy... it was tied 2-2 ..LAUFA 2 goals were nicely executed. It was a tight game for a while, tied 2-2 close the end the of the half.


got it. thx. so close match but ended up at 4-2, yes?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/26). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
San Diego SC 1 vs Strikers 3 - *match to watch*
SC del Sol 2 vs Real Salt Lake 3 - *match to watch*
Albion 2 vs Murrieta Surf 3
LAGSD 3 vs Nomads 2 - *match to watch*
Arsenal 2 vs OC Surf 2

*Los Angeles*
TFA 5 vs LAUFA 1 
FC Golden State 2 vs Legends 1 - *match to watch*
LAFC 11 vs Ventura Fusion 1
Pateadores 1 vs LA Surf 4
Santa Barbara SC 2 vs LA Galaxy 3 -* match to watch*


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Which match is the most interesting at this weekends Showcase games?


----------



## Tvaughn33

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (10/26). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> San Diego SC 1 vs Strikers 3 - *match to watch*
> SC del Sol 2 vs Real Salt Lake 3 - *match to watch*
> Albion 2 vs Murrieta Surf 3
> LAGSD 3 vs Nomads 2 - *match to watch*
> Arsenal 2 vs OC Surf 2
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> TFA 5 vs LAUFA 1
> FC Golden State 2 vs Legends 1 - *match to watch*
> LAFC 11 vs Ventura Fusion 1
> Pateadores 1 vs LA Surf 4
> Santa Barbara SC 2 vs LA Galaxy 3 -* match to watch*


What are the scores of the San Diego games for 10/26? Thanks.


----------



## Kickers99

I see for the showcase this weekend that Phoenix Rising is in it but dont think they are DA. Is this a tryout of some sort? Anyone know why they are playing? Just short on teams?


----------



## Tvaughn33

They are not DA but they will have an opportunity to play against low level DA teams  in terms of wins/losses and see how they match up. It will be a good experience for the kids to test themselves and compete.


----------



## Kickers99

Tvaughn33 said:


> They are not DA but they will have an opportunity to play against low level DA teams  in terms of wins/losses and see how they match up. It will be a good experience for the kids to test themselves and compete.


I get that and good for those boys. Was just curious how they got in to play vs a lot of other non-DA teams out there that could have also played.


----------



## whatithink

Kickers99 said:


> I get that and good for those boys. Was just curious how they got in to play vs a lot of other non-DA teams out there that could have also played.


Not sure how they got to play but they are the youth club for a professional team that (desperately) wants MLS. They are also pretty strong on the boys side competing in the SW division of ECNL and top currently in U14, U15, U16, U17 & U18/19 age groups - basically every age group except U13.

So seem pretty strong candidates for an expansion team ...


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (11/9). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 2 - Ventura Fusion 2 - *match to watch (edge to Ventura)*
LA Surf 1 - LAFC 6 (TDS #8 in country)
Legends 1 - LA Galaxy 3 (TDS #24)
Santa Barbara SC 1 - Real SoCal 3
TFA 6 (TDS #1) - Pateadores 1

*San Diego*
Albion 1 - SC del Sol 1 - *match to watch (edge to Albion)*
Albion 0 - Real Salt Lake 3
LAGSD 5 - Arsenal 3
Nomads 1 - SDSC 2
OC Surf 0 - Murrieta Surf 2
San Diego Surf 1 - Strikers 1 - *match to watch (edge to SD Surf)*


----------



## Advantage

TFA smashes Pats
5-0
Pats out coached


----------



## nbean3

Advantage said:


> TFA smashes Pats
> 5-0
> Pats out coached


So the spread was exactly as predicted by the algorithm above.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/9). home team is listed first. 

*Los Angeles*
predict: LAUFA 2 - Ventura Fusion 2 - (edge to Ventura)* - actuals:  LAUFA 1 - Ventura Fusion 3*
note: Ventura got a goal in the first minute on a lapse by LAUFA but it was tight after that for 1-0 at half. After half it loosened up a bit with goals by both teams around the 45th minute for 2-1 Ventura, and LAUFA allowed an own goal at the 65th minute for 3-1 final result

predict: LA Surf 1 - LAFC 6 (TDS #8 in country) - *rescheduled*

predict: Legends 1 - LA Galaxy 3 (TDS #24) *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Real SoCal 3 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 - Real SoCal 1*
note: per game report, looks like a tight match with RSC getting the game winner at the 77th minute. Santa Barbara had a yellow in the 2nd minute to start the game. other notes are that, per DMs, Santa Barbara has at least three players out with injury. interesting result and the algo expected RSC to do better, something a lot closer to the 3-1 result the last time these teams played. *any other commentary here?*

predict: TFA 6 (TDS #1) - Pateadores 1 *actuals: TFA 5 - Pateadores 0 (thx advantage for the score!)*

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 1 - SC del Sol 1 - (edge to Albion) *actuals: Albion 0 - SC del Sol 0 *

predict: Albion 0 - Real Salt Lake 3 *actuals: Albion 2 - Real Salt Lake 3*
note: per game report, looks like fun match to watch. Albion had an early breakdown and allowed RSL two quick ones in the first five minutes, but Albion's CD got one back right before half for 2-1 RSL at ht. in the 2nd half, CD put another one in at the 69th minute to tie it 2-2 but RSL had the last word w/ a 79th minute goal for the 3-2 win.

predict: LAGSD 5 - Arsenal 3 *actuals: LAGSD 3 - Arsenal 0*
note: per game report, Arsenal had a yellow at the 2nd minute and it seems like it was downhill from there. LAGSD's AMontesinos put one in at the 30th minute and another at the 71st minute, and AMunoz finished it with one at 72nd minute for the 3-0 result. The algo had this as a much more wide open match, *any commentary/insight here?*

predict: Nomads 1 - SDSC 2 *actuals: Nomads 0 - SDSC 3*
note: SDSC took control early with GE getting a goal in the 2nd minute, and then another right before half. SDCS closed the books w/ a last goal at the 73rd minute for the 3-0 final result

predict: OC Surf 0 - Murrieta Surf 2 *actuals: OC Surf 0 - Murrieta Surf 3*
note: per game report, looks like Murrieta had the match well in hand most of the way with RE getting an early goal at the 3rd minute and BH making it 2-0 before half. Murrieta lost a player to a red at the 55th minute but RE still managed one more goal at the 62nd minute for the final 3-0 result.

predict: San Diego Surf 1 - Strikers 1 - *(edge to SD Surf) actuals: San Diego Surf 1 - Strikers 2*
note: note to self, create unique thread for the next SD Surf vs Strikers matches... sounds like u13 match was solid soccer and looks like the u14 match was no different. 

per the game report, it was a stalemate in the first half w/ 0-0 scoreline at ht. In the 2nd half, SD Surf scored first, VP getting on the board at the 44th minute to make it 1-0. Striker kept at it though and tier it up 1-1at the 57th minute w/ a goal from AR. Back and forth after that point, but Strikers pulled it out w/ DZ putting another one in the back of the net at the 75th minute. only other note is that SD Surf was missing their second leading scorer. *any other commentary/insight here?*


----------



## Dargle

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/9). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> 
> predict: Legends 1 - LA Galaxy 3 (TDS #24) *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*


According to Legends' twitter account, it beat LA Galaxy 2006 1-0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193946658893111297


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (11/16). home teams are listed first. ordered alpha by home team. some good matches in LA. several tier 2, defensive minded teams w/ aspirations playing each other this weekend. In SD, couple of decent matches as well.

*Los Angeles*
FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 0 - *match to watch*
LAFC 6 - Santa Barbara SC 0
LA Galaxy 5 - Ventura Fusion 2
LA Surf 0 - TFA 6
LAUFA 1 - Legends 1 (edge to Legends) - *match to watch*
Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 0 - *match to watch*
TFA 2 - Legends 1 - *match to watch

San Diego*
Albion 1 - San Diego SC 1 (edge to Albion) - *match to watch* 
Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 2 - *match to watch*
San Diego Surf 5 - OC Surf 0
Strikers 5 - Arsenal 0


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

of note, so far, TFA is head and shoulders above the rest of the SoCal on both sides of the ball (and they've been playing a handful of 06s up w/ their 05s), and Strikers stand out as the top defensive team in SoCal.

Notable SoCal results from the showcase are:

TFA 1 - Strikers 0
Strikers 2 - Real SoCal 0
Real SoCal 1 - Real Salt Lake 0
Pateadores 4 - Real Salt Lake 2
LA Galaxy 4 - San Diego Surf 0
San Diego Surf 2 - Real SoCal 0
San Diego Surf 3 - Pateadores 0


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Interesting stats so far? Strikers and TFA top teams with Strikers Goal Allowed per Game is pretty impressive


----------



## Kante

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Interesting stats so far? Strikers and TFA top teams with Strikers Goal Allowed per Game is pretty impressive


yup, it's too bad LAFC didn't play the Strikers at the showcase. Would have been an interesting match.


----------



## Kante

Usually would post something like this in the Soccer Nerd thread - https://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/going-full-soccer-academy-nerd.17391/page-2#post-297541 - but today is different. Today, the USMNT is playing Canada in the second leg of the Nations Cup. Coverage for the USMNT vs Canada starts at 4pm pst on ESPN2, Unimas and TUDN.

Why does it matter? 

The stakes are high for the match this evening in a way they haven't been for the USMNT since last WC qualifying, and we all know how that went. 

Because of new FIFA rules, Canada must win today to have a 100% shot at qualifying for the 2022 WC.  Last match, they beat the US 2-0 with the best Canadian team - and best Canadian coach - in a generation. Worse, the US looked really bad in the loss, and most thought the 0-2 scoreline was generous to the US.  If Canada draws, they have 50/50 shot at getting a chance to qualify for the WC and if they lose, there's only a small possibility.

On the flip side, after the 0-2 loss, the USMNT coach, Greg Berhalter - went on the public record as saying the second US v Canada match was a " must win." US Soccer GM Earnie Stewart this week walked that statement back a bit, saying one result would not determine the fate of Berhalter but...

For background, here's one the best articles on the current state of the USMNT is below. Here's the article - https://theathletic.com/1379646/2019/11/15/no-country-for-usmnt-fans/

(One point that is missed a bit - is that at the youth level - the window for the kids is small, and waiting out the US Soccer dysfunction, the way one might wait out a pro sports team's run of poor performance, is not really an option imo.)


View attachment 5638


----------



## Mick

Kante said:


> yup, it's too bad LAFC didn't play the Strikers at the showcase. Would have been an interesting match.


I fully agree, it would be nice if the top southern teams played the top northern teams more often. It would be beneficial for all players and the regional talent!


----------



## Kiko9

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (11/16). home teams are listed first. ordered alpha by home team. some good matches in LA. several tier 2, defensive minded teams w/ aspirations playing each other this weekend. In SD, couple of decent matches as well.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 0 - *match to watch*
> LAFC 6 - Santa Barbara SC 0
> LA Galaxy 5 - Ventura Fusion 2
> LA Surf 0 - TFA 6
> LAUFA 1 - Legends 1 (edge to Legends) - *match to watch*
> Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 0 - *match to watch*
> TFA 2 - Legends 1 - *match to watch
> 
> San Diego*
> Albion 1 - San Diego SC 1 (edge to Albion) - *match to watch*
> Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 2 - *match to watch*
> San Diego Surf 5 - OC Surf 0
> Strikers 5 - Arsenal 0


I usually agree with your predictions but TFA 2-1 to legends? I think you are way off


----------



## Kante

Mick said:


> I fully agree, it would be nice if the top southern teams played the top northern teams more often. It would be beneficial for all players and the regional talent!


yup, the da cup matches facilitating games btw like teams from different regions from u15+have been solid. USSDA didn't roll it out as well as they could have, i.e. didn't tell anyone ahead of time, but overall the concept is solid.


----------



## Legit_play

Kiko9 said:


> I usually agree with your predictions but TFA 2-1 to legends? I think you are way off


TFA 4-0 Legends, match was pretty one-sided.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/16). home teams are listed first. ordered alpha by home team.

*Los Angeles*
predict: FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 0 actuals: *actuals: pending* - *anyone have the score for this match?*

predict: LAFC 6 - Santa Barbara SC 0 *actuals: LAFC 2 - Santa Barbara SC 1*
note: WHAT ... ??? 

The last time these two teams played at the end of the 2018-19 season, it was 8-0 LAFC and LAFC rostered 10 07s for that match. 

So what happened? Here's the breakdown (apologies for the length of the comments but there's a lot going on here):

1) Bigger picture. LAFC, in general, is starting to come back to earth, from the 07s all the way up to the 04s. 

When they first premiered in 2017-18 as u13s and u14s, the 05 and 04 LAFC teams set an incredibly high standard. The LAFC 05s went undefeated that season, outscoring opposition by some ridiculous margin like 100 to 12 (don't remember exactly what it was but 100 to 12 is close...) in the 2017-18 season and then going on to win the Concacaf club championship in August 2018. The 04s were not quite as dominant but close, and ended up in the USSDA u15 final last year, losing in the last ten minutes to Toronto after taking an early lead. 

a) A significant %, not all, but a significant %, of the LAFC advantage had/has to do with bigger/faster/stronger due to a combination of early developers and older players. At some point, though, everybody catches up... 

exhibit A is how the 04s did w/ Toronto where they didn't have a size/speed advantage. Still really really good but not otherworldly... 

exhibit B is how the 04s are doing playing u17 this year

b) the market adjusts... LA teams now know that, to compete w/ LAFC, they need size and much higher quality, and are adjusting their player rosters accordingly. not a great trend for SoCal soccer in the opinion of some because it has teams focusing exponentially more on near term size/speed advantages that will eventually even out, and reducing opportunity by younger, quality players. To be fair, this has always been an issue but the need to compete with LAFC teams has made the trend worse. 

exhibit C - see the RSL and Barca reboots at the u15 level this year, LAG's reboot last year and FCG's adjustments both last year and this year.

c) the extremely high level that LAFC set w/ the 05s and 04s is just to hard to maintain over time. these are still kids after all. 

exhibit D - in the 2018-19 season, about six weeks after the 05s won the Concacaf championship, the LAFC 05s/u14s lost 0-1 to Real SoCal, a team that would finish that year in the bottom third of the group standings. exhibit e - LAFC 04s offense consistently decline over time last season

d) LAFC players may be having a tough time maintaining intensity during matches vs lesser teams. 

exhibit E - according to folks at the match vs Santa Barbara, LAFC players didn't have a lot of movement. from reports, it sounds like most of the game was an LAFC back bringing the ball up to the top of Santa Barbara's final third and then looking to slip an attacking player in. the handful of times when there was more LAFC movement led to goals.  point being is that reports have LAFC looking a little lackadaisical vs Santa Barbara. This "lackadaisical" comment is similar to reports from the 05s match vs SD Surf (see below)...

2) Teams are adjusting tactics and style of play, and honestly, the shock and awe has worn off a bit. 

exhibit F - SD Surf 05s - after their roster was starting roster was gutted this year, still came away with a 0-0 tie vs LAFC 05s this season by - according to in person accounts, bunkering and looking to counter, FCG's three teams at 07, 06, and 05 came away with an aggregate 2-3 results across three matches playing LAFC at home, and now Santa Barbara SC only loses 1-2, largely by putting nine players behind the ball/in their final third to defend and making LAFC play 6 v 9 and sometimes 7 v 10 for the vast majority of the game.

3) LAFC 06s are very good but may not actually, in fact, be Galacticos, at least not match in and match out.

exhibit G - here's a chart showing LAFC's offensive performance over time against LA group opponents, with LAFC goal scoring as a % of average goals allowed by opponents. across all matches, LAFC is scoring +59% more goals than opponents typically allow (the blue arrow line), but, if you take out the matches against TFA  (game #1 - LAFC's most competitive match of the year) and the match against RSC (game #6 - LAFC's best offensive performance of the year which happened after going down to RSC 0-2 early in the first half), LAFC only scores a much more pedestrian +9% more goals than opponents typically allow (the orange arrow line). 



exhibit H - here's a chart showing LAFC defensive performance over time against LA group opponents, with LAFC goals allowed as a % of average goals scored by opponents. across all matches, LAFC is now allowing about -25% more goals than opponents typically score (the blue arrow line). Not bad but not best in the nation by far, and the trend is clearly going in the wrong direction.



So short version on the match , Santa Barbara bunkered, got a fortunate goal early and LAFC didn't seem to have the motivation and/or creativity to break down Santa Barbara's low block. This seems to be an issue across age groups, although that conclusion is based on a small data set.

Short version on the LAFC big picture: Despite publicly stated commitments last year to developing players for the first team and playing players up, LAFC, so far this season, doesn't seem to be keeping to that, to the detriment, ironically, of both results and player development. 

For example, of the 56 players rostered on the 07, 06 and 05 teams (i.e. the players who could play up), only four have played up with an older age group so far this season. 

Meanwhile the rest of the LA group is catching up...

predict: LA Galaxy 5 - Ventura Fusion 2 *actuals: LA Galaxy 7 - Ventura Fusion 1*

predict: LA Surf 0 - TFA 6 *actuals: LA Surf 0 - TFA 2*
note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?

predict: LAUFA 1 - Legends 1 (edge to Legends) - *actuals:  LAUFA 2 - Legends 2*

predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 0 - *actuals: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 1*

predict: TFA 2 - Legends 1 - *actuals: pending* - *anyone have the score for this match?

San Diego*
predict: Albion 1 - San Diego SC 1 (edge to Albion) - *actuals: Albion 4 - San Diego SC 1*
note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 2 - *actuals: Murrieta Surf 6 - LAGSD 2*
note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?

predict: San Diego Surf 5 - OC Surf 0 - *actuals: San Diego Surf 3 - OC Surf 0*

predict: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 0 - *actuals: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 1*


----------



## Legit_play

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/16). home teams are listed first. ordered alpha by home team.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 0 actuals: *actuals: pending* - *anyone have the score for this match?*
> 
> predict: LAFC 6 - Santa Barbara SC 0 *actuals: LAFC 2 - Santa Barbara SC 1*
> note: WHAT ... ???
> 
> The last time these two teams played at the end of the 2018-19 season, it was 8-0 LAFC and LAFC rostered 10 07s for that match.
> 
> So what happened? Here's the breakdown (apologies for the length of the comments but there's a lot going on here):
> 
> 1) Bigger picture. LAFC, in general, is starting to come back to earth, from the 07s all the way up to the 04s.
> 
> When they first premiered in 2017-18 as u13s and u14s, the 05 and 04 LAFC teams set an incredibly high standard. The LAFC 05s went undefeated that season, outscoring opposition by some ridiculous margin like 100 to 12 (don't remember exactly what it was but 100 to 12 is close...) in the 2017-18 season and then going on to win the Concacaf club championship in August 2018. The 04s were not quite as dominant but close, and ended up in the USSDA u15 final last year, losing in the last ten minutes to Toronto after taking an early lead.
> 
> a) A significant %, not all, but a significant %, of the LAFC advantage had/has to do with bigger/faster/stronger due to a combination of early developers and older players. At some point, though, everybody catches up...
> 
> exhibit A is how the 04s did w/ Toronto where they didn't have a size/speed advantage. Still really really good but not otherworldly...
> 
> exhibit B is how the 04s are doing playing u17 this year
> 
> b) the market adjusts... LA teams now know that, to compete w/ LAFC, they need size and much higher quality, and are adjusting their player rosters accordingly. not a great trend for SoCal soccer in the opinion of some because it has teams focusing exponentially more on near term size/speed advantages that will eventually even out, and reducing opportunity by younger, quality players. To be fair, this has always been an issue but the need to compete with LAFC teams has made the trend worse.
> 
> exhibit C - see the RSL and Barca reboots at the u15 level this year, LAG's reboot last year and FCG's adjustments both last year and this year.
> 
> c) the extremely high level that LAFC set w/ the 05s and 04s is just to hard to maintain over time. these are still kids after all.
> 
> exhibit D - in the 2018-19 season, about six weeks after the 05s won the Concacaf championship, the LAFC 05s/u14s lost 0-1 to Real SoCal, a team that would finish that year in the bottom third of the group standings. exhibit e - LAFC 04s offense consistently decline over time last season
> 
> d) LAFC players may be having a tough time maintaining intensity during matches vs lesser teams.
> 
> exhibit E - according to folks at the match vs Santa Barbara, LAFC players didn't have a lot of movement. from reports, it sounds like most of the game was an LAFC back bringing the ball up to the top of Santa Barbara's final third and then looking to slip an attacking player in. the handful of times when there was more LAFC movement led to goals.  point being is that reports have LAFC looking a little lackadaisical vs Santa Barbara. This "lackadaisical" comment is similar to reports from the 05s match vs SD Surf (see below)...
> 
> 2) Teams are adjusting tactics and style of play, and honestly, the shock and awe has worn off a bit.
> 
> exhibit F - SD Surf 05s - after their roster was starting roster was gutted this year, still came away with a 0-0 tie vs LAFC 05s this season by - according to in person accounts, bunkering and looking to counter, FCG's three teams at 07, 06, and 05 came away with an aggregate 2-3 results across three matches playing LAFC at home, and now Santa Barbara SC only loses 1-2, largely by putting nine players behind the ball/in their final third to defend and making LAFC play 6 v 9 and sometimes 7 v 10 for the vast majority of the game.
> 
> 3) LAFC 06s are very good but may not actually, in fact, be Galacticos, at least not match in and match out.
> 
> exhibit G - here's a chart showing LAFC's offensive performance over time against LA group opponents, with LAFC goal scoring as a % of average goals allowed by opponents. across all matches, LAFC is scoring +59% more goals than opponents typically allow (the blue arrow line), but, if you take out the matches against TFA  (game #1 - LAFC's most competitive match of the year) and the match against RSC (game #6 - LAFC's best offensive performance of the year which happened after going down to RSC 0-2 early in the first half), LAFC only scores a much more pedestrian +9% more goals than opponents typically allow (the orange arrow line).
> 
> View attachment 5678
> 
> exhibit H - here's a chart showing LAFC defensive performance over time against LA group opponents, with LAFC goals allowed as a % of average goals scored by opponents. across all matches, LAFC is now allowing about -25% more goals than opponents typically score (the blue arrow line). Not bad but not best in the nation by far, and the trend is clearly going in the wrong direction.
> 
> View attachment 5680
> 
> So short version on the match , Santa Barbara bunkered, got a fortunate goal early and LAFC didn't seem to have the motivation and/or creativity to break down Santa Barbara's low block. This seems to be an issue across age groups, although that conclusion is based on a small data set.
> 
> Short version on the LAFC big picture: Despite publicly stated commitments last year to developing players for the first team and playing players up, LAFC, so far this season, doesn't seem to be keeping to that, to the detriment, ironically, of both results and player development.
> 
> For example, of the 56 players rostered on the 07, 06 and 05 teams (i.e. the players who could play up), only four have played up with an older age group so far this season.
> 
> Meanwhile the rest of the LA group is catching up...
> 
> predict: LA Galaxy 5 - Ventura Fusion 2 *actuals: LA Galaxy 7 - Ventura Fusion 1*
> 
> predict: LA Surf 0 - TFA 6 *actuals: LA Surf 0 - TFA 2*
> note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?
> 
> predict: LAUFA 1 - Legends 1 (edge to Legends) - *actuals:  LAUFA 2 - Legends 2*
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 0 - *actuals: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 1*
> 
> predict: TFA 2 - Legends 1 - *actuals: pending* - *anyone have the score for this match?
> 
> San Diego*
> predict: Albion 1 - San Diego SC 1 (edge to Albion) - *actuals: Albion 4 - San Diego SC 1*
> note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?
> 
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 2 - *actuals: Murrieta Surf 6 - LAGSD 2*
> note: interesting result. does anyone have insight or commentary?
> 
> predict: San Diego Surf 5 - OC Surf 0 - *actuals: San Diego Surf 3 - OC Surf 0*
> 
> predict: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 0 - *actuals: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 1*


The reply just above states TFA 4-0 Legends, pretty one-sided. Personally missed the TFA vs LA Surf match so, I can't comment on it.


----------



## Kante

Legit_play said:


> The reply just above states TFA 4-0 Legends, pretty one-sided. Personally missed the TFA vs LA Surf match so, I can't comment on it.


got it. thx!


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. 

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 2 - *match to watch*
note: interesting match here that most might write off. Given the two teams' current trends, the algo has this one a lot closer than most might think, given that LAUFA is in the standings basement and most think RSC 06s have the potential to be one the better LA group teams. 

So, RSC has been underperforming their potential a bit so far this season. Will be interesting to see if they can turn the corner a bit with this match. 

On the flip side, LAUFA has tended to show some pride when playing better teams, with a 0-0 tie vs the LA Galaxy and a 1-2 loss to TFA.

Short version is that there's lots of subtext on this one, with both teams having points to prove. Likely will be hard fought, fun to watch match.

LAFC 4 - Legends 1

Pateadores 1 - LA Galaxy 4

Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 0 - *match to watch*
note: first, it bears noting generally that this match is LA Surf's seventh away game is in its first eight matches of the season. at this age, the away vs home effect is very significant, and would assume that most would be aware of that. So, not sure what USSDA is doing, stacking the scheduling deck against LA Surf to start the 2019-20 season. To be fair, maybe there's something up with LA Surf's home field... 

in any case, in LA Surf's one home game this season, LA Surf lost 0-2 vs #1 ranked TFA as opposed to losing 1-9 to TFA away in an earlier match. make of that what you will.. short version is LA Surf is not great away, and may or may not be a lot better at home.

second, Santa Barbara seems to be pushing to get out of the LA group standings basement which is what makes this match worth watching. 

Statistically, Santa Barbara have a solid defense but this strongly driven by their recent results against RSC and LAFC. haven't had feedback on the RSC match, but it sounds like the Santa Barbara's defensive strategy  vs LAFC was a little cynical. Against LA Surf, would think that Santa Barbara would go at them, rather than bunker. offensively, Santa Barbara is anemic with the worst average goals scored per game in the LA group, and their offensive trend line over time is decidedly going in the wrong direction. 

This match is opportunity for Santa Barbara to maybe open things a bit, score some goals and continue a decent defensive trend line. 

will see how it goes.

Ventura Fusion 0 - TFA 6

*San Diego*
Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 2 - *match to watch*
note: that the Strikers are not in TDS' top 25 national rankings is a travesty. at the showcase, Strikers lost 0-2 to #4 ranked SJ Quakes, and lost 0-1 to #1 ranked TFA. And the Strikers have one of the best D's in the country with shutouts in six of their last nine matches. 

but, to be fair to TDS, teams got to beat the best to be the best. 

Speaking of which, Murrieta is no slouch. Their offense is top three in the SD group and has been trending stronger, but frankly Murrieta gives up too many goals. 

Net net, this match is opportunity for the Strikers offense to show what they got, and also a very good test for Murrieta's offense. Should be a fairly wide open and fun to watch.

OC Surf 0 - Arsenal 2
Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - Nomads 0
Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - LAGSD 1
SDSC 1 - Murrieta Surf 3
SC del Sol 0 - LAGSD 0 (edge: LAGSD)
SC del Sol 1 - Nomads 0


----------



## focomoso

Kante said:


> note: first, it bears noting generally that this match is LA Surf's seventh away game is in its first eight matches of the season. at this age, the away vs home effect is very significant, and would assume that most would be aware of that. So, not sure what USSDA is doing, stacking the scheduling deck against LA Surf to start the 2019-20 season. To be fair, maybe there's something up with LA Surf's home field...


I suspect this has more to do with field availability on the LA Surf side. They're at the mercy of the La Canada football team.


----------



## Kante

focomoso said:


> I suspect this has more to do with field availability on the LA Surf side. They're at the mercy of the La Canada football team.


got it. thx. bummer. the away games all in a row are tough.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. Happy Turkey Day!

*Los Angeles*
predict: LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 2 *actuals: LAUFA 4- Real SoCal 3*
note: interesting result. per game report, LAUFA was up 2-1 at ht, and seems like they stayed just ahead of RSC the whole game. LAUFA went up 3-1 at the 50th minute but RSC got close again with a goal at the 64th minute to make it 3-2 but LAUAF grabbed one last one at the 76th minute such that RSC's last minute goal didn't affect the outcome. Looks like a fun back and forth match to watch. 

*anyone have more insight/commentary?*

predict: LAFC 4 - Legends 1 *actuals: rescheduled*

predict: Pateadores 1 - LA Galaxy 4 *actuals: pending.* *anyone have score here*

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 0 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 - LA Surf 1*

note: comment that Santa Barbara has a mostly solid defense. offensively, Santa Barbara is anemic with the worst average goals scored per game in the LA group, and their offensive trend line over time is decidedly going in the wrong direction.

*anyone have more insight or commentary?*

predict: Ventura Fusion 0 - TFA 6 *actuals: Ventura Fusion 1- TFA 6 *

*San Diego*
predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 2 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - Strikers 4*
note: that the Strikers are not in TDS' top 25 national rankings is a travesty. at the showcase, Strikers lost 0-2 to #4 ranked SJ Quakes, and lost 0-1 to #1 ranked TFA. 

And the Strikers have one of the best D's in the country with shutouts in six seven of their last nine ten matches.

note: per the game report, looks like it was tight in the first half. Both teams have an issue at the 26th minute-ish with Murrieta picking up 3 cards and strikers picking up one. Strikers were up 1-0 at ht, but scored three more to lock down the 4-0 win.

*anyone have more insight or commentary?*

predict: OC Surf 0 - Arsenal 2 actuals: OC Surf 5 - Arsenal 1
note: interesting result. *anyone have more insight or commentary?*

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - Nomads 0 *actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 6- Nomads 0*

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: pending. anyone have score here?*

predict: SDSC 1 - Murrieta Surf 3 *actuals: SDSC 3 - Murrieta Surf 1*
note: interesting result. *anyone have more insight or commentary?*

predict: SC del Sol 0 - LAGSD 0 (edge: LAGSD) *actuals: SC del Sol 1 - LAGSD 1*

predict: SC del Sol 1 - Nomads 0 *actuals: SC del Sol 3 - Nomads 0*


----------



## Tvaughn33

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. Happy Turkey Day!
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 2 *actuals: LAUFA 4- Real SoCal 3*
> note: interesting result. per game report, LAUFA was up 2-1 at ht, and seems like they stayed just ahead of RSC the whole game. LAUFA went up 3-1 at the 50th minute but RSC got close again with a goal at the 64th minute to make it 3-2 but LAUAF grabbed one last one at the 76th minute such that RSC's last minute goal didn't affect the outcome. Looks like a fun back and forth match to watch.
> 
> *anyone have more insight/commentary?*
> 
> predict: LAFC 4 - Legends 1 *actuals: rescheduled*
> 
> predict: Pateadores 1 - LA Galaxy 4 *actuals: pending.* *anyone have score here*
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 0 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 - LA Surf 1*
> 
> note: comment that Santa Barbara has a mostly solid defense. offensively, Santa Barbara is anemic with the worst average goals scored per game in the LA group, and their offensive trend line over time is decidedly going in the wrong direction.
> 
> *anyone have more insight or commentary?*
> 
> predict: Ventura Fusion 0 - TFA 6 *actuals: Ventura Fusion 1- TFA 6 *
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 2 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - Strikers 4*
> note: that the Strikers are not in TDS' top 25 national rankings is a travesty. at the showcase, Strikers lost 0-2 to #4 ranked SJ Quakes, and lost 0-1 to #1 ranked TFA.
> 
> And the Strikers have one of the best D's in the country with shutouts in six seven of their last nine ten matches.
> 
> note: per the game report, looks like it was tight in the first half. Both teams have an issue at the 26th minute-ish with Murrieta picking up 3 cards and strikers picking up one. Strikers were up 1-0 at ht, but scored three more to lock down the 4-0 win.
> 
> *anyone have more insight or commentary?*
> 
> predict: OC Surf 0 - Arsenal 2 actuals: OC Surf 5 - Arsenal 1
> note: interesting result. *anyone have more insight or commentary?*
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - Nomads 0 *actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 6- Nomads 0*
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: pending. anyone have score here?*
> 
> predict: SDSC 1 - Murrieta Surf 3 *actuals: SDSC 3 - Murrieta Surf 1*
> note: interesting result. *anyone have more insight or commentary?*
> 
> predict: SC del Sol 0 - LAGSD 0 (edge: LAGSD) *actuals: SC del Sol 1 - LAGSD 1*
> 
> predict: SC del Sol 1 - Nomads 0 *actuals: SC del Sol 3 - Nomads 0*


Real Salt Lake AZ 9 - LAGSD 2, RSL scored the first goal in 13 seconds, an offensive onslaught took place, RSL controlled the game and mainly played on one half of the field


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

here's SoCal standings. Per results from the showcase, the LA u14 group is a bit stronger than the SD u14 group, with the LA teams collecting 10 wins, 7 draws and six losses vs SD teams with 28 goals scored by LA teams vs 19 goals allowed.



Here's group standings:


----------



## Kiko9

Kante said:


> here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.
> 
> here's SoCal standings. Per results from the showcase, the LA u14 group is a bit stronger than the SD u14 group, with the LA teams collecting 10 wins, 7 draws and six losses vs SD teams with 28 goals scored by LA teams vs 19 goals allowed.
> 
> View attachment 5797
> 
> Here's group standings:
> 
> View attachment 5798


Kante.. what are your thoughts on this first half of the season and will TFA end up undefeated?


----------



## Kante

Kiko9 said:


> Kante.. what are your thoughts on this first half of the season and will TFA end up undefeated?


Will TFA end up undefeated? an interesting question... (will post thoughts on first half of season in a later post)

Let's be honest, it's impossible to predict.

Having said that, let's take a look and maybe there might be some insight that's better than just checking the magic eight ball (but maybe not...)



*1) One of the biggest variables is that TFA has been consistently playing 06s up so far this season (a total of seven 06s have played at one least match with the TFA 05s) *

Lots of reason for this (eg, the 05s after losing a significant number of players from last year need the help), but will give credit where credit is due. The TFA coaches have been giving these 06s an opportunity to play against bigger/better players to help their development i.e. "playing the kids."

(In contrast, LAFC, despite their academy director of coaching saying in an interview that "going into next year (i.e. 2019-20), put results a little bit on the back burner ..." LAFC has only played less than a handful of players across all their three younger teams - u13,u14, and u15 - up an age group so far this season)

So, looked at how 06 TFA players being rostered/not rostered with the u14s affects the TFA u14 team performance with some regression analysis. (unfortunately, can only tell from u14 game reports if a player is or is not rostered, not how many minutes they played or if they started, so making the best of the available data...)

here's what the data says:

Offensively, DBA, JS and AM are big drivers on how well the u14 offense does, and they drive about 30% of the variation in offensive performance. TFA coaches seem to be aware of this and have only pulled one of these players at a time to play up w/ the 05s. (DBA missed the first match of the season against Ventura - when AM played 80 against LAGSD - due to suspension)
Defensively, EC, LM and DV are big drivers on TFA u14 defensive performance, and account for a surprising 86% of the variation in how well the u14 TFA defense does. So far though, only DV has played more than one match up w/ the 05s, so it's a small data set to look at.
An interesting point from the stats is that while DBA is a big contributor on offense, he's, statistically, a bit of a defensive liability. Conversely, LM and DV are rocks on defense, but, statistically, hold the offense back a bit.
Net net, the TFA coaches have interesting challenge optimizing the 06 and 05 rosters.

*2) TFA have played seven of their first 11 group matches at home, and enjoy a significant offensive home field advantage - when other variables are controlled for (eg, rostered players, point in the season etc) - that accounts for 30% of TFA's variation in offensive performance. *

As TFA plays more away matches in 2020, they'll likely have some offensive challenges.

So far this year,

Defensively, TFA doesn't seem affected by home vs away.

*3) TFA has a poor trend line offensively this season, even when controlling for rostered players*

View attachment 5839

Could be lots of reason for this downward trend including the TFA coaches looking to focus in games on more passing, playing out of the back, getting better defensively (this one seems to be likely in the case of TFA) etc.

However, teams - when they're dominant in their group - tend to become overconfident/less focused.

TFA only needs to look to LAFC's 05 team in the 2018-19 season when, a month after winning the Concacaf 05 club title on top of an undefeated 2017-18 season with a ridiculous +114 goal differential over 26 games (includes 3 showcase matches), LAFC lost 0-1 to Real SoCal - after playing, by most accounts, a lackadaisical match.

It's hard for any team of adults to maintain focus and discipline over a long season (and 25-30 games over ten months is a long season), let alone 13-14 year old boys.

And if TFA has a goal of going undefeated this season, they're going to have turn this offensive trend line above around.

Defensively, TFA seems to be on solid ground. here's their defensive trend line so far this year:


___________

So those are the key variables.

But, to be clear, most folks will be looking to see if TFA can do what LAFC 05s did in 2017-18, which was not to simply go undefeated.

The LAFC 05s won every match they played that season, and won decisively.

The TFA 06s have their work cut out for them, but it will be fun to see if they can pull it off.


----------



## Kante

here's corrected 06 standings. (Had miscounted a showcase loss to the Pats in RSL's group record.)


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. only two matches in the LA group.

LA Surf 0 - Ventura Fusion 1
note: LA Surf, after a difficult start where they gave up 17 goals in their first three games, has seen consistent improvement defensively since. however, LA Surf's offense scores the 2nd fewest goals in SoCal. 

on the flip side, Ventura's defense has given up the most goals per game in all of SoCal. But Ventura's offense is decent, averaging 2.45 goals per game. 

Net net, algo has this one as a low scoring win for Ventura. However, LA Surf is playing at home for only the second time this season, and Ventura is about a 50% worse team playing away rather than playing home, so will see.

FC Golden State 0 - TFA 1 - *match to watch (likely the best offense in the country playing against what the algo says is the best defense in the country)*
note: received the question, "can TFA go undefeated this year?". short answer is yes, but.... this match against FCG this weekend will be a key test. 

TFA should roster the full 06 team (TFA, to their credit, has been playing more 06s up w/ 05s than other team in SoCal so far this season), but they're playing away (TFA , controlling for other factors, is a significantly worse team playing away than at home) and TFA's offense - although averaging a SoCal leading 5.27 goals scored per game - has seen a steady decline since the beginning of the season. 

meanwhile, FCG has aspirations to Tier status but hasn't quite been able to climb that ladder yet. FCG's defense is by far the best in SoCal, with three shutouts in their last five games (including a 0-0 tie against LAFC) and, not counting a horrible first match against LAG, has averaged only .71 goals allowed since that first game. However, FCG's offense is bottom of the barrel. 

An interesting twist is which players will FCG play. FCG has a team roster of 36 players (about 2/3's are PT players - check a game report to see FCG's full contingent of players) but, per USSDA rules, can only roster a max of 18 for the game. 

Last time these teams met it was a 2-0 result for TFA, but TFA was missing JS, who is a significant offensive contributor, and EC, who is a significant defensive contributor.

Should be a fun, high stakes match to watch.


----------



## focomoso

Kante said:


> here's corrected 06 standings. (Had miscounted a showcase loss to the Pats in RSL's group record.)


Looks like you flipped LA and SD...


----------



## John Akii-Bua

Kante said:


> An interesting point from the stats is that while DBA is a big contributor on offense, he's, statistically, a bit of a defensive liability. Conversely, LM and DV are rocks on defense, but, statistically, hold the offense back a bit.


 I heard that the TFA 06s will be going to the MIC cup again this spring. If that's the case and they prepare heavily for it with additional scrimmages, it'll be hard for them to maintain the focus to go undefeated here. Which is an absurd goal anyway.

Speaking of absurd, the idea that DV holds the offense back is bonkers. Sample size issues?


----------



## Husky13

Last year right around this time, invites went out to U14s for the U14 West ID Regional US Soccer camp.  Any sign of invites to the U14s for a camp in January yet?


----------



## nbean3

Husky13 said:


> Last year right around this time, invites went out to U14s for the U14 West ID Regional US Soccer camp.  Any sign of invites to the U14s for a camp in January yet?


Yeah has anyone heard of invites yet?


----------



## Keeper3114

There is a one day camp in Carson next Wednesday


----------



## nbean3

Is there an invite list anyone has seen and can share?


----------



## Husky13

That sounds more like one of the regional ID centers as opposed to a U14 NDP camp.  No way US Soccer would fly boys in for only one day.

I wonder if there is anyone left at US Soccer to run youth national team camps right now.


----------



## Kante

Husky13 said:


> That sounds more like one of the regional ID centers as opposed to a U14 NDP camp.  No way US Soccer would fly boys in for only one day.
> 
> I wonder if there is anyone left at US Soccer to run youth national team camps right now.


The thing this weekend is the LA Training Center for 05 and 06 boys. Here's link to the training center calendar: https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification/ynt-identification-centers-calendar

On YNT camps,


----------



## TheKopp

This is based off last year’s performance correct?


----------



## Kante

Season is starting back up with the northern rivalry (insert GoT reference here...)

Ventura Fusion is playing Real SoCal for northern bragging rights. Last time these teams met, it was 0-0 at ht but Ventura collapsed in the second half, giving up four goals for the 4-1 RSC win.

Looking forward, there has been some improvement with Ventura's defensive side, which the algo is saying will make this a closer match than last time around. 

However, it looks like the improvement may have come as a result of Ventura whittling their player roster down. For example, although 15 '06 Ventura players are rostered on the USSDA site, only 11 06s and one 05 were rostered in the game report for Ventura's last three matches. 

And, given 1) Ventura's 2nd half collapse last match, 2) RSC's 19 player roster and 3) the winter break, this weekend has the trappings of being a 2h collapse repeat of last match for Ventura. 

Ventura has big dependency on #8 SO and, to a lesser extent, #16 JA for goal scoring, with the two players accounting for more than 50% of Ventura's goal scored to date.

On the Real SoCal side, after a solid start with two decent wins, the season has been a story "almost but not quite" for RSC. In particular, their defense has shown some holes in some key games. 

For example, after going up 2-0 against LAFC, RSC then proceeded to painfully go 0-8 for the last 55 minutes of the match. More recently, RSC couldn't contain LAUFA, unable to adequately check LAUFA's offense for 3-4 loss. 

Keys to beating RSC are to contain #36 who has accounted for more than 50% of RSC's total goals scored.

yeah, yeah, yeah. the commentary is nice, blah blah blah, but what does the algo say?

*Real SoCal 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2*


----------



## Kante

here's the predict vs actuals for the one match this last weekend.

predict: Real SoCal 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2 / *actuals: Real SoCal 5 vs Ventura Fusion 1*

note: per DM reports, it was pretty one-sided with RSC getting started fast, Ventura getting their heads down, and that was that. 

per the game report, TR scored two for RSC at the 23rd and 29th minutes for the game's first goals, and CL got one more for RSC at the 33rd minute to make it 3-0 for RSC at halftime. 

Ventura got one back in the 2h at the 58th minute to make it 3-1 but RSC returned fire immediately w/ a goal at the 59th minute to make it 4-1 and then finished it off w/ another goal at the 67th minute for the 5-1 win. per DM reports, 

Ventura included two 07s, three PT players and one 05 on their game roster.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (1/25/20). home team is listed first. the TFA vs LAFC match will be its own thread.

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 2 - LA Surf 0
Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 2 - *match to watch*
note: FCG has one of the better Ds in the country but can have challenges scoring. FCG doesn't appear to have that one dominant offensive player but have had 11 players score at least one goal this year, which implies decent ball movement that's harder to defend. will see...

RSC's TR is a handful with 13 goals in the last 14 matches but he also accounts for more than 50% of RSC's goals (albeit w/ seven other players having score done goal), so the playbook to stop RSC is fairly straightforward but not necessarily a slam dunk. And when RSC starts to get stifled offensively, they can get frustrated, overextend themselves forward and become open to the counter (see the 3-4 loss to LAUFA)

Should be a fun one to watch. Last time these teams played it was a 1-1 tie.

Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 1

*San Diego*
San Diego Surf 5 - LAGSD 1
Albion 4 - Nomads 0
Orange County Surf 2 - Arsenal 1
Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 3


----------



## SLB3

TFA 2- LAFC 1


----------



## Kante

SLB3 said:


> TFA 2- LAFC 1


gracias. any details available on how the match went?


----------



## SLB3

0-0 at half. 
TFA scored in first minutes of second (maybe 50th minute?)  Played short off right corner, then cross to far post headed in front of goal and headed again past keeper. 1-0.  In maybe 35 or 36th minute of second half LAFC had free kick just outside box.  23 ME beats keeper but ref had blown whistle right before his strike.  So the goal is called off.  ME retakes kick and hooks it off inside of left post to make it 1-1.  (Ref had thought TFA 22 had gotten 2nd yellow and had sent him off, but it was first yellow so called him back on).
Then by my watch (maybe someone can confirm???) the ref let them play a 45 minute second half (instead of 40).... in 43rd minute TFA DBA #9 heads a cross past keeper for 2-1 victory.
If I’m correct about the time it was quite a ref sh**show for last 10 minutes.  Unfortunate in such a high level game.


----------



## Husky13

Invites have come/are coming out for U14 NDP west coast camp.


----------



## Legit_play

SLB3 said:


> 0-0 at half.
> TFA scored in first minutes of second (maybe 50th minute?)  Played short off right corner, then cross to far post headed in front of goal and headed again past keeper. 1-0.  In maybe 35 or 36th minute of second half LAFC had free kick just outside box.  23 ME beats keeper but ref had blown whistle right before his strike.  So the goal is called off.  ME retakes kick and hooks it off inside of left post to make it 1-1.  (Ref had thought TFA 22 had gotten 2nd yellow and had sent him off, but it was first yellow so called him back on).
> Then by my watch (maybe someone can confirm???) the ref let them play a 45 minute second half (instead of 40).... in 43rd minute TFA DBA #9 heads a cross past keeper for 2-1 victory.
> If I’m correct about the time it was quite a ref sh**show for last 10 minutes.  Unfortunate in such a high level game.


It was a ref s**tshow from the 5th minute on after issuing the yellow to TFA'S #11 on. The fiasco with the mistaken red added there time, and rightfully so...


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (1/25/20). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: TFA 2 vs LAFC 1 / *actuals: TFA 2 vs LAFC 1 (because that's how the algo rolls...)*
note: per game report, looks like the match lived up to its billing. AM got TFA on the board first, with a goal just before half at the 37th minute. Lots of back and forth then in the second half with LAFC tying it very late and then DBA getting the game winner at the very end. Six yellow cards total (4 for TFA and 2 for LAFC) and a late mistake by the ref with a mistaken Red card that was rescinded. Thanks to SLB3 and Legit_Play for commentary (see below):

_"0-0 at half.TFA scored in first minutes of second (maybe 50th minute?) Played short off right corner, then cross to far post headed in front of goal and headed again past keeper. 1-0. In maybe 35 or 36th minute of second half LAFC had free kick just outside box. 23 ME beats keeper but ref had blown whistle right before his strike. So the goal is called off. ME retakes kick and hooks it off inside of left post to make it 1-1. (Ref had thought TFA 22 had gotten 2nd yellow and had sent him off, but it was first yellow so called him back on). __Then by my watch (maybe someone can confirm???) the ref let them play a 45 minute second half (instead of 40).... in 43rd minute TFA DBA #9 heads a cross past keeper for 2-1 victory.__If I’m correct about the time it was quite a ref sh**show for last 10 minutes. Unfortunate in such a high level game." - SLB3_

_"It was a ref s**t show from the 5th minute on after issuing the yellow to TFA'S #11 on. The fiasco with the mistaken red added there time, and rightfully so..." - Legit_Play_

*anyone have more commentary or insight, either via this post or dm?*

predict: LAUFA 2 - LA Surf 0 / actuals: pending
note: does anyone have the score for this match?

predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 2 / *actuals: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 1*
note: per the game report, FCG got one at the 23rd minute. per DM reports, sounds like it was a physical match but the refs let them play. Also, it sounds like RSC - with TR reportedly logging significant time at the 6 in this match - may be a little stuck w/ a big offensive dependency on TR, and then not many other goal scoring solutions after him. 

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 1 / actuals: rescheduled (to Feb 24th?)

*San Diego*
predict: San Diego Surf 5 - LAGSD 1 / *actuals: San Diego Surf 6 - LAGSD 1*
note: per game report, dominant win by SD Surf with the score being 4-0 SD Surf within the first 15 minutes of the match. ES and DO both went for doubles. LAGSD got one back at the very end of the match.

predict: Albion 4 - Nomads 0 / actuals: pending
does anyone have the score on this match?

predict: Orange County Surf 2 - Arsenal 1 / *actuals: Orange County Surf 2 - Arsenal 2*
note: per game report, looks like this may have been a fun match to watch. OC Surf went up 1-0 early with a goal at the 12th minute, but Arsenal tied it with a goal at the 30th minute to go into half time 1-1. In the second half, Arsenal went up 2-1 scoring their second about 15 minutes into the second half. OC Surf tied it back up again at the 63rd minute for the 2-2 final score. Arsenal had a pair of yellows.

*anyone have more commentary or insight, either via this post or dm?*

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 3 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 6*
note: this one got a little away from Murrieta early. per game report, Strikers were up 4-0, with three of those scored in the first 20 minutes of the match. JK went for a double for the Strikers. Murrieta got one back at the 56th minute.


----------



## jsantmon1

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (1/25/20). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: TFA 2 vs LAFC 1 / *actuals: TFA 2 vs LAFC 1 (because that's how the algo rolls...)*
> note: per game report, looks like the match lived up to its billing. AM got TFA on the board first, with a goal just before half at the 37th minute. Lots of back and forth then in the second half with LAFC tying it very late and then DBA getting the game winner at the very end. Six yellow cards total (4 for TFA and 2 for LAFC) and a late mistake by the ref with a mistaken Red card that was rescinded. Thanks to SLB3 and Legit_Play for commentary (see below):
> 
> _"0-0 at half.TFA scored in first minutes of second (maybe 50th minute?) Played short off right corner, then cross to far post headed in front of goal and headed again past keeper. 1-0. In maybe 35 or 36th minute of second half LAFC had free kick just outside box. 23 ME beats keeper but ref had blown whistle right before his strike. So the goal is called off. ME retakes kick and hooks it off inside of left post to make it 1-1. (Ref had thought TFA 22 had gotten 2nd yellow and had sent him off, but it was first yellow so called him back on). __Then by my watch (maybe someone can confirm???) the ref let them play a 45 minute second half (instead of 40).... in 43rd minute TFA DBA #9 heads a cross past keeper for 2-1 victory.__If I’m correct about the time it was quite a ref sh**show for last 10 minutes. Unfortunate in such a high level game." - SLB3_
> 
> _"It was a ref s**t show from the 5th minute on after issuing the yellow to TFA'S #11 on. The fiasco with the mistaken red added there time, and rightfully so..." - Legit_Play_
> 
> *anyone have more commentary or insight, either via this post or dm?*
> 
> predict: LAUFA 2 - LA Surf 0 / actuals: pending
> note: does anyone have the score for this match?
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 2 / *actuals: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 1*
> note: per the game report, FCG got one at the 23rd minute. per DM reports, sounds like it was a physical match but the refs let them play. Also, it sounds like RSC - with TR reportedly logging significant time at the 6 in this match - may be a little stuck w/ a big offensive dependency on TR, and then not many other goal scoring solutions after him.
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 1 / actuals: rescheduled (to Feb 24th?)
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: San Diego Surf 5 - LAGSD 1 / *actuals: San Diego Surf 6 - LAGSD 1*
> note: per game report, dominant win by SD Surf with the score being 4-0 SD Surf within the first 15 minutes of the match. ES and DO both went for doubles. LAGSD got one back at the very end of the match.
> 
> predict: Albion 4 - Nomads 0 / actuals: pending
> does anyone have the score on this match?
> 
> predict: Orange County Surf 2 - Arsenal 1 / *actuals: Orange County Surf 2 - Arsenal 2*
> note: per game report, looks like this may have been a fun match to watch. OC Surf went up 1-0 early with a goal at the 12th minute, but Arsenal tied it with a goal at the 30th minute to go into half time 1-1. In the second half, Arsenal went up 2-1 scoring their second about 15 minutes into the second half. OC Surf tied it back up again at the 63rd minute for the 2-2 final score. Arsenal had a pair of yellows.
> 
> *anyone have more commentary or insight, either via this post or dm?*
> 
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 3 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 6*
> note: this one got a little away from Murrieta early. per game report, Strikers were up 4-0, with three of those scored in the first 20 minutes of the match. JK went for a double for the Strikers. Murrieta got one back at the 56th minute.


LA Surf 1 LAUFA 1.


----------



## Kante

jsantmon1 said:


> LA Surf 1 LAUFA 1.


thx!


----------



## mxbmxsd

Albion 2 Nomads 1


----------



## Kante

mxbmxsd said:


> Albion 2 Nomads 1


got it. Thx!


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/1/20). home team listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 0 - FC Golden State 1
LA Galaxy 1 - TFA 1 - *match to watch*
LAFC 4 - LAUFA 1
Pateadores 1 - Legends 1
Santa Barbara SC 1 Ventura 1 - *match to watch*

*San Diego*
Strikers 2 - Albion 1
Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 1
SC del Sol 0 - San Diego Surf 1 - *match to watch*
Murrieta Surf 3 - LAGSD 3 - *match to watch*
Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego Surf 2 - *match to watch*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/1/20). home team listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 0 - FC Golden State 1 / *actuals: LA Surf 0 - FC Golden State 4*
predict: LA Galaxy 1 - TFA 1 / *actuals: LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 1*
note: game report is still pending but heard from two different sources that this one was 2-1 LAG. TFA had a crazy unbeaten run but everything ends. a bit more parity is good for the group. be interesting to see how TFA's match next week against Santa Barbara goes.

predict: LAFC 4 - LAUFA 1 / *actuals: pending*
predict: Pateadores 1 - Legends 1 / *actuals: Pateadores 2 - Legends 1*
predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Ventura 1 / *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 4 - Ventura 5

San Diego*
predict: Strikers 2 - Albion 1 / *actuals: Strikers 4 - Albion 0*
predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 1 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 - San Diego SC 0*
predict: SC del Sol 0 - San Diego Surf 1 / *actuals: SC del Sol 1 - San Diego Surf 4*
predict: Murrieta Surf 3 - LAGSD 3 / *actuals: pending*
predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego Surf 2 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 0 - San Diego Surf 0*


----------



## soccersc

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/1/20). home team listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: LA Surf 0 - FC Golden State 1 / *actuals: LA Surf 0 - FC Golden State 4*
> predict: LA Galaxy 1 - TFA 1 / *actuals: LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 1*
> note: game report is still pending but heard from two different sources that this one was 2-1 LAG. TFA had a crazy unbeaten run but everything ends. a bit more parity is good for the group. be interesting to see how TFA's match next week against Santa Barbara goes.
> 
> predict: LAFC 4 - LAUFA 1 / *actuals: pending*
> predict: Pateadores 1 - Legends 1 / *actuals: Pateadores 2 - Legends 1*
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Ventura 1 / *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 4 - Ventura 5
> 
> San Diego*
> predict: Strikers 2 - Albion 1 / *actuals: Strikers 4 - Albion 0*
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 1 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 - San Diego SC 0*
> predict: SC del Sol 0 - San Diego Surf 1 / *actuals: SC del Sol 1 - San Diego Surf 4*
> predict: Murrieta Surf 3 - LAGSD 3 / *actuals: pending*
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego Surf 2 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 0 - San Diego Surf 0*



Speaking of the Galaxy vs TFA match....how is the new Galaxy coach doing with the 06s?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 - Albion 3
LAGSD 0 - Strikers 5 - *(come on guys, play the kids!)*
Murrieta Surf 1 - San Diego Surf 5 - *(come on guys, play the kids!)*
San Diego SC 2 - OC Surf 1

*Los Angeles*
FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 0
LA Surf 0 - Pateadores 1
Legends 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1
LAFC - 1 - LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
note: usually would put together a separate thread on this one but have a couple of irons in the fire these days, so, here's the short version: 

LA Galaxy beat TFA 2-1 last weekend, ending a streak of some 40+unbeaten matches for the TFA 06s. LAG has settled into a top of line offense and defense over the course of the season. There have been occasional blips - eg, the 0-1 loss to the Legends - but in general LAG has been fairly consistent. 

On the other hand, LAFC, aside from a handful of strong performances, is good but not the typical LAFC great on offense. Defensively, would put LAFC at very good but again not the typical LAFC great.

*Keys to the match: *
LAG has had 12 players score this year with five of those players scoring more than five goals. Typically, these kind of numbers mean that a team has solid control in the mid with lots of good ball and player movement i.e. hard to defend. Establishing control over the middle 1/3 will be key for LAFC.

On the flip side, LAFC has had ten players core but depend on two of those players - ZF and GG - for  about 50% of their goal total. Shutting down those players will be critical for LAG.

Overall should be a fun match to watch and there should be some good soccer. Last match went 2-1 in LAFC's favor. 

Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 2


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 1 - Albion 3 / actuals: Arsenal 3 - Albion 3
note: per game report, Albion was out to 3-1 lead at ht, but a frisky Arsenal (three cards in the 2h) came back to tie it up at the buzzer.

predict: LAGSD 0 - Strikers 5 / actuals: LAGSD 1 - Strikers 1
note: per game report, Strikers rostered four 07s for the match (nicely done), and OC Surf rostered two 05s and one 07. OC Surf got on the board first w/ a goal at the 30th minute but Strikers tied it up at the 64th minute. Couple of cards. Looks like a solid match.

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - San Diego Surf 5 / actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - San Diego Surf 1
note: looks like Murrieta put up a solid match against a mostly full strength SD Surf. well done!

predict: San Diego SC 2 - OC Surf 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?

*Los Angeles*
predict: FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 0 / actuals: FC Golden State 4 - Ventura Fusion 3
predict: LA Surf 0 - Pateadores 1 / LA Surf 1 - Pateadores 3
predict: Legends 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1 / actuals: Legends 2 - Santa Barbara SC 2
predict: LAFC - 1 - LA Galaxy 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?
predict: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 2 / actuals: Real SoCal 0 - LAUFA 3
note: good win for LAUFA. RSC was missing TR and ZS. TR was likely w/ the 05s.


----------



## Word13

Golden state vs fusion. Good game fusion owned the first half with high press. Golden state looked out of sync especially the back line. Down 3-0 at the end of the half, golden state turn the game around with high pressure and persistent attack. To give them a 4-3 lead. Very open game was fun to watch. Each team got a red card which I thought was weak. But oh well.


----------



## Forza-empoli!

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Arsenal 1 - Albion 3 / actuals: Arsenal 3 - Albion 3
> note: per game report, Albion was out to 3-1 lead at ht, but a frisky Arsenal (three cards in the 2h) came back to tie it up at the buzzer.
> 
> predict: LAGSD 0 - Strikers 5 / actuals: LAGSD 1 - Strikers 1
> note: per game report, Strikers rostered four 07s for the match (nicely done), and OC Surf rostered two 05s and one 07. OC Surf got on the board first w/ a goal at the 30th minute but Strikers tied it up at the 64th minute. Couple of cards. Looks like a solid match.
> 
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - San Diego Surf 5 / actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - San Diego Surf 1
> note: looks like Murrieta put up a solid match against a mostly full strength SD Surf. well done!
> 
> predict: San Diego SC 2 - OC Surf 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 0 / actuals: FC Golden State 4 - Ventura Fusion 3
> predict: LA Surf 0 - Pateadores 1 / LA Surf 1 - Pateadores 3
> predict: Legends 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1 / actuals: Legends 2 - Santa Barbara SC 2
> predict: LAFC - 1 - LA Galaxy 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?
> predict: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 2 / actuals: Real SoCal 0 - LAUFA 3
> note: good win for LAUFA. RSC was missing TR and ZS. TR was likely w/ the 05s.


La galaxy wins 3-2 lafc:  Very close and aggressive game between two very good teams. Three first half goals by LA galaxy by PR, TE and SG.  LAFC battled back for two goals.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/15 - the day after Valentine's Day - this public service reminder brought to you by The Algo). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
Nomads 1 - Albion 3

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 0 - LAFC 3
Real SoCal 2 - Pateadores 2
LA Surf 0 - Legends 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actual for this last weekend (2/15):

*San Diego*
predict: Nomads 1 - Albion 3 *actuals: Nomads 3 - Albion 4*
note: per game report, looks like Nomads made it a game, and had it tied until the last very last minute when CD put one in for Albion for the win.

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 0 - LAFC 3 *actuals: LA Surf 1 - LAFC 3*

predict: Real SoCal 2 - Pateadores 2 *actuals: Real SoCal 3 - Pateadores 2*
note: per game report, TR was back w/ the u14s (no u15 match this weekend) and had two for RSC. also ZS was again not rostered. One of RSC's leading scorers last year, rumors have ZS looking at heading to drier climates next season. any addt'l info on this, either here or via dm?

predict: LA Surf 0 - Legends 1 *actuals: LA Surf 2 - Legends 1*
note: nice win for LA Surf, with a 2-0 lead at ht and then a solid 2nd half for the 2-1 win.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/22). Home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
San Diego Surf 5 - Albion 1 (hey Surf, play the kids!)

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 1 - Real SoCal 1
Ventura Fusion 2 - LAFC 5
Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/22). Home team is listed first. Several players were missing from most teams due to the West Regional u14 NDP camp and had a little bit of rain this weekend.

*San Diego*
predict: San Diego Surf 5 - Albion 1 *actuals: rescheduled*

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 1 - Real SoCal 1 *actuals: LA Surf 2 - Real SoCal 2*

predict: Ventura Fusion 2 - LAFC 5 *actuals: Ventura Fusion 0 - LAFC 10*
note: LAFC rostered three 06s for the match, while Ventura rostered five 07s.

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2 *actuals: rescheduled*


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

Per results from the showcase, the LA u14 group is a bit stronger than the SD u14 group, with the LA teams collecting 10 wins, 7 draws and six losses vs SD teams with 28 goals scored by LA teams vs 19 goals allowed.


----------



## Kante

some thoughts on the u14 standings.

1. Looking at team goal differential, there's a clear tiering for SoCal teams:

*Tier I:*

TFA
Strikers
RSL
SD Surf
LAFC
LAG
*Tier II:*

FCG
Pats
RSC
Albion
*Tier III:*

Murrieta 
LAGSD
SDSC
Ventura
Arsenal
SC del Sol 
Nomads 
LAUFA
LA Surf 
Legends
OC Surf 
Santa Barbara
Of the Tier I and Tier II teams, every club has a DA path to u19 in place except TFA (assumes RSL-AZ + RSL -UT = path; this may be incorrect..). 

So, would assume that TFA will get at least u17 for 2020-21.

Of the Tier III teams, SDSC and LAUFA probably have the most potential for additional age groups. Currently, SDSC only goes thru u14 and LAUFA tops out at u15. USSDA objections to offering additional age groups for these clubs are probably 1) market saturation 2) historical club administrative challenges.

After that, am stumped on who has a legit case this year for adding additional age groups (although have heard via DM that several clubs feel like they're good to go adding at least u15 in the Fall.)

Thought/comments? These decisions are being talked about now at USSDA.


----------



## Mick

Kante said:


> here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.
> 
> Per results from the showcase, the LA u14 group is a bit stronger than the SD u14 group, with the LA teams collecting 10 wins, 7 draws and six losses vs SD teams with 28 goals scored by LA teams vs 19 goals allowed.
> 
> View attachment 6503


I have to say it is very puzzling that some of the top SoCal Teams with the most favorable stats, did not have players picked for the recent U-14 Boy's National Team tryouts in Chula Vista last weekend. Most of the players picked are from MLS Clubs (even some back up players)….I get it that these teams have talented players, however, should most of the positions be picked from teams just because they are sponsored from a MLS Club? It is a shame to see USA Soccer making political decisions like this rather than strictly by talent only.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/29). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 3
Legends 0 - LAFC 5 - *play the kids!*
LAUFA 1 - LA Galaxy 4
Santa Barbara SC 0 - TFA 3

*San Diego*
Real Salt Lake 5 - Albion 1 - *play the kids!*
San Diego Surf 2 - OC Surf 1 
SC del Sol 2 - Nomads 1 
Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3
Real Salt Lake 6 - Nomads 0 - *play the kids!*
SC del Sol 2 - Albion 1 - *match to watch*


----------



## Michael Ferree

Mick said:


> I have to say it is very puzzling that some of the top SoCal Teams with the most favorable stats, did not have players picked for the recent U-14 Boy's National Team tryouts in Chula Vista last weekend. Most of the players picked are from MLS Clubs (even some back up players)….I get it that these teams have talented players, however, should most of the positions be picked from teams just because they are sponsored from a MLS Club? It is a shame to see USA Soccer making political decisions like this rather than strictly by talent only.


SD Surf had 4 boys attend the National Team tryouts in Chula Vista


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/29). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 3 *actuals: Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 2*
predict: Legends 0 - LAFC 5 *actuals: Legends 0 - LAFC 7*
predict: LAUFA 1 - LA Galaxy 4 *actuals: LAUFA 2 - LA Galaxy 6*
predict: Santa Barbara SC 0 - TFA 3 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 1 - TFA 3*

*San Diego*
predict: Real Salt Lake 5 - Albion 1 *actuals: pending - anyone have the score here?*
predict: San Diego Surf 2 - OC Surf 1 *actuals: pending - anyone have the score here?*
predict: SC del Sol 2 - Nomads 1 actuals: SC del Sol 4 - Nomads 0

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3 actuals: Murrieta Surf 2 - SDSC 0
note: good win by Murrieta here. per game report, looks like a good match. Tied 0-0 at ht. RL got a double for Murrieta in a ten minute window towards the end of the game for the win. any other comments or insight?

predict: Real Salt Lake 6 - Nomads 0 *actuals: Real Salt Lake 5 - Nomads 2*

predict: SC del Sol 2 - Albion 1 *actuals: SC del Sol 2 - Albion 2*
note: per game report, looks like a fun match to watch. SC del Sol went up late in the first half for 1-0 score at ht, and then put another on in early in the 2nd half for a 2-0 lead. But, Albion came back late to make it 1-2 at the 64th minute and, at the very end, then tied it 2-2 with a goal from EP, scoring his first goal of the season. any other commentary or insights? this one looks like it may have been a fun one to watch.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/7). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1

LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 1 - *match to watch*
note: LAG had seven players called up to the U14 camp. TFA had 3, despite being the TFA 06s being ranked as a at least a top 5 team since u12. Would think this one will be fierce. last match was 2-1 LAG and last week's 3-1 win over Santa Barbara doesn't bode well for TFA, but they've got something to prove, so we'll see. This is the one match to watch this weekend.

Pateadores 3 - Legends 2
FC Golden State 2 - LAUFA 1

*San Diego*
Murrieta Surf 1 SC del Sol 2 
Strikers 2 - OC Surf 0
Arsenal 1 - Real Salt Lake 7 - *play the kids!*

SDSC 3 - LAGSD 1 - *match to watch*
note: after LAFC, statistically, LAGSD was the most over-represented club at the u14 camp. Get HBW, and taking him out of the math, LAGSD isn't as over-represented as bad but still, is interesting. AM for LAGSD has 14 goals in 18 games, so fair, but don't have addt'l context to compare across the whole West Region group. One big difference is that LAGSD goes up to u17 while SDSC only goes up to u14. Hmmm. DK... 

So, went back and triple checked The Algo on this one, but the math is all correct. 

LAGSD's key thing challenge is that they tend to give up a lot of goals. SDSC has some players and have put together some decent results including a 1-0 win over SC del Sol. Would think GE from SDSC might want to go out of his way to impress in the one and take advantage of that LAGSD trend, and SDSC's D might be especially to keep AM under control. 

be interesting to watch this one and see what happens. last match was 3-3 tie.

Arsenal 1 - SC del Sol 3
Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7 - *play the kids!*
Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 3


----------



## Alex Sorto

LA Surf 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1


----------



## Kante

Alex Sorto said:


> LA Surf 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1


thx!


----------



## Kante

Alex Sorto said:


> LA Surf 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1


do you know what the score on u13 match was?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. btw, today is National Clint Dempsey day. Here's a quick tribute: 






*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1 *actuals:* LA Surf 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1 (thx Alex Sorto!)

predict: LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 1 *actuals:* LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 1
*note: * looks like ratio of players called up to u14 YNT camp was about right, so credit to LAG. per game report, match looks like it was tight/fun to watch. LAG went in the first half for 1-0 lead. in the 2h, TFA tied it at the 50th minute but LAG came back w/ one more the final 2-1 result. Good to see this kind of competition in SoCal.

predict: Pateadores 3 - Legends 2 *actuals:* Pateadores 2- Legends 2
predict: FC Golden State 2 - LAUFA 1 *actuals: *FC Golden State 2 - LAUFA 0

*San Diego*
predict: Murrieta Surf 1 SC del Sol 2 *actuals:* Murrieta Surf 4 SC del Sol 4
*note:* per game report, this match back and forth with a total of five goals scored in the first 25 minutes (defense is over-rated ). Score at ht was 3-2 SC del SOl. 

In 2h, Murrieta quickly tied it at 3-3 and then went ahead 4-3 a bit later with a goal in the goal at the 66ht minute. However, SC del Sol tied it at 4-4 at the 73rd minute. Looks like a fun match to watch - maybe some pretty good soccer - all the way around with eight different players getting goals. 

predict: Strikers 2 - OC Surf 0 *actuals: *Strikers 3 - OC Surf 2
*note:* solid effort from OC Surf. per game report,  Striker went early with goals at the 7th minute and 20th minute. But, rather than folding, OC Surf evened up with a double from RH at the 21st and 30th minutes for 2-2 at ht. But, alas, Strikers came back with a quick one for the 3-2 final results.

predict: Arsenal 1 - Real Salt Lake 7 *actuals: *Arsenal 0 - Real Salt Lake3
*note: *per game report, RSL did not play any 07s but looks like Arsenal did a decent job of beating The Algo in this match, keeping it within a reasonable margin.

predict: SDSC 3 - LAGSD 1 actuals: SDSC 4 - LAGSD 2
*note:* statistically, LAGSD was one of the most over-represented club at the u14 camp. Get HBW, and taking him out of the math, AM for LAGSD has 14 goals in 18 games, so fair, but don't have addt'l context to compare across the whole West Region group. One big difference is that LAGSD goes up to u17 while SDSC only goes up to u14. Hmmm. DK...

per game report, GE from SDSC went for a triple, (US Soccer, you listening? I think - as Ricky used to say - you have some explaining to do...). and SDSC's D kept AM quiet. Score as 2-1 at ht, with two from GE and a SDSC own goal. LAGSD tied it at 2-2 with a goal from NP, but SDSC/GE added another to go ahead 3-2 at the 59th minute. JV from SDSC added an insurance goal at the end for a 4-2 final result. Looks like a fun match to watch.

predict: Arsenal 1 - SC del Sol 3 actuals: Arsenal 1 - SC del Sol 3 *actuals: *pending - does anyone have the score here?

predict: Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7 actuals: Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 5
*note:* no 07s were played by SD Surf and score was 5-0, SD Surf at ht. am sure a great time was had by all. 

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 3 actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 3


----------



## Alex Sorto

Kante said:


> do you know what the score on u13 match was?


LA Surf 1 Santa Barbara 1   U-13


----------



## Alex Sorto

LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 1    U-13


----------

